# GHS - BIG BANG grow journal



## grow4joe (Nov 8, 2009)

*Hello fellow growers, im Grow4Joe and this is my second grow and my first journal so please bear with me......*

*A quick rundown on my equipment etc....*

3 x GHS Big Bang Fem seeds
1 x Grow tent 1x1x2m
1 x Powerplant 400w HPS
1 x 400w star ballast
1 x Carbon filter
1 x Extractor Fan
2 x 7inch desk fans
3 x 20 litre pots
BioBizz Light mix soil
BioBizz Grow, Bloom and alga-mic
Lots of TLC......

So thats the setup, pics of this tomorrow, just deleted em' a few hours ago....

I wasn't going to start a grow journal until i was on my 3rd grow, but i figured why not have a crack at it now.
Ive posted my 1st grow on the 400watt club and the start of this grow is on there aswell so i thought i best get this going...

I germinated four seeds and placed them in soil in some small 4'' pots inside my grow tent. I left the light on the usual routine of 18hours and three days later...hay presto three of the four have popped up! 
There are other seeds i have planted today but im focusing mainly on Big Bang for this thread.
anyway back to the grow..
so now its day 7 since they went into the soil and day 4 since they sprouted and ive staked dem up so they get in the right line of fire...
They look a little bit on the stretchy side so ive moved the light closer and ive a fan blowing in between my babies and the mighty 400watt!
The leaves are getting bigger faster than the stems are stretching, so i think thats done the job...if that makes sense 
I'm a lil worried because ive heard alot of bad tings about green house seeds and that they dont germ and if they do then they most probly die a few days later so i'll just av to see how she blows...

First pic is the next day after sprouting..day 2... (if the pic is named day 6 this is because ive been following them since i put them in the soil and not since they popped up, same goes for 2 and 3...)

pics 2 and 3 - Day 3...

you'll have to excuse me if this is abit messy, its 1am here and im pretty tired..dont ask me why i decided to do this now.....i dont even know.. 

*Any advice or comments etc welcome...+rep....*

Thats all for now, gunna hit a  and den ....



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 9, 2009)

Day 4 and dey looking oldskool!!
Much healthier looking today i must say......indeed.

Pics with light off and setup i'll put on later...



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 10, 2009)

Pics aint the best, my camera int very good quality but im working on getting a new one, one day.....
They have grown so much, the leaves are getting bigger and the next set are starting to come through.....looks good so far..  thats all for now...


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Quick update..i done an update last night but my pc crashed before i could post it! damn pc!

Anyway..day 8 today and they looking good, humidity is 50% - 60%, temps are roughly 25c - 30c and ive just given them their first feed...
Repotted yesterday into 20 litre pots so they are good to go now until harvest time... 
One of the leaves is bending rather weird but it still seems ok, im not sure if this is because i got the fan blowing near it or what but im keeping my eye on it..
Quick question....if anyone wants to reply that is....
My nutes say to feed 2ml/1L...is this each plant? im using 20 litre pots...thanks...


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 13, 2009)

2ml/1l means if you decide to pour 3 litres of water to use to water ur plants with, add 6 ml of ur nutes. Then water with that, as needed...

Your grow is looking great so far I might add. Ive got some GHS on the way also, I cant wait...


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 13, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> 2ml/1l means if you decide to pour 3 litres of water to use to water ur plants with, add 6 ml of ur nutes. Then water with that, as needed...
> 
> Your grow is looking great so far I might add. Ive got some GHS on the way also, I cant wait...


Thanks man,
post some pics of your ladies, how long you got till harvest?


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Anybody know why there is strange little worm like things, very small, probly bout 1mm, in my water? They wriggle about and curl up. Just got a litre out me rainwater resevour, which is fresh as theres loads of rain and there is loads..absolutly loads of em!! i didnt notice anything when i fed them earlier and i cant give em any of this for obvious reasons...
How do i kill them?
If add some nutes to the water ready for next feeding would that kill em??
Please help!


but not im my garden at tha mo.....


....ok so i just checked my water jugs and all the worms have sunk to the bottom...some have rolled together into a ball but they are all alive..


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 16, 2009)

For some reason i cant post pics. The 'Manage Attachments' link has done a runner amd it wont even let me copy and paste my pics straight into the post! Also cant click on the smillies no more..they be there but i just cant click em'So anyway, day 11, looking good, fed some more biogrow earlier, they seem to love it! The strange bending leaf has sorted itself out now and apart from looking a bit fat from the low humidity, all three look really healthy! The only problem ive had is keeping my humidity up which is low but just in the safe zone....for now.....so thats it...if anyone knows why im having this attachment problem etc.. please fill me in cause otherwise i cant show you guys my ladies...peace



Edit: Looks like i can upload again...for now... 

Pics are of earlier today, Day 11.

Anyone no how i can get my humidity up?
For some reason, when my light is on, i cant get the humidity up past 30%-40%,
at night its no problem..
ive got a bowl of water in there and i lightly sprayed some water in the air aswell now n then but its just drops again and again, it dont drop any lower than 30% though so it could be worse...



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 17, 2009)

Day 12 and they still looking healthy, nice and green and the stems are really starting to fatten up..
havent fed today cause they dint need any, the soil is still moist in the middle, but i have been misting them with plain filtered rain water.

Still my humidity is causing me problems, im going to buy a humidifier as soon as i can get the money for the cheapest one but untill then, if anyone has any ideas, they would be much appreciated, ive got a few wet socks in there and a plate of water, figured the water would evaporate quicker if it was shallow not deep....

Oh and i forgot to mention the strange infestation is still there but im filtering my rain water through whatever i can until i can get some proper filter paper...it seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 19, 2009)

Cant believe ive only had one comment...
Nobody interested in the Big Bang?....
Maybe my next grow there will be more...gonna be growing either purple wreck or blackberry...

Day 14 and still looking good, they seem to be loving the nutes, and the fan has really beefed up their stems. Gonna give em some plain water 2moro just to get rid of any salt build up, instuctions say to feed every time you water but i dont think thats a good idea...
Humidity is getting better but still needs work..
Got my fan sucking air straight from outside into the grow tent..gotta pair of the missus's tights over the end of the ducting to stop unwanted pests ect, thats dropped the temp a few degrees


----------



## Dr.RR (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking great so far man. My Big Bang just popped through the soil last night. Glad to see someone growing it around the same time with almost the same setup. I'm vegging under 4x54W T5 HO 5000k's and flowering under 400W HPS. I will definitely watch your grow till the end! Will you be topping any?


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 19, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Looking great so far man. My Big Bang just popped through the soil last night. Glad to see someone growing it around the same time with almost the same setup. I'm vegging under 4x54W T5 HO 5000k's and flowering under 400W HPS. I will definitely watch your grow till the end! Will you be topping any?


thanks man,
Good to see someone stop by and also someone growing the same..
How long you gonna veg and bloom dem for?
post some pics of your ladies when they start to get going...

I was going to 'FIM' all three but because im only vegging till the 1st december, i decided not to.. I didnt think just over 3weeks would be enough for them, although they are growing well at the minute..



.G4J.


----------



## Dr.RR (Nov 19, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> thanks man,
> Good to see someone stop by and also someone growing the same..
> How long you gonna veg and bloom dem for?
> post some pics of your ladies when they start to get going...
> ...


Sounds good, will def show ya some pics once it starts going. I'm planning to top the plant once it grows to about 5-6 nodes; either aiming for 4 tops or 6 tops depending on how much growth has been achieved. Will probably veg for 4-5 weeks & flower however long it takes to finish. (8-9 weeks I've read)


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 20, 2009)

I am going to grow bigbang, trainwreck, and cheese soon! I just placed an order and seeds could arrive next week. I'm subscribed to your thread!


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 20, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Sounds good, will def show ya some pics once it starts going. I'm planning to top the plant once it grows to about 5-6 nodes; either aiming for 4 tops or 6 tops depending on how much growth has been achieved. Will probably veg for 4-5 weeks & flower however long it takes to finish. (8-9 weeks I've read)


Good to know man, cant wait to see your topped results...
Ive heard that you can take Big Bang to 11 weeks, so thats why im vegging for just over 3 weeks, gonna bloom dem for around 10weeks i think, or just see how tings go....

Im jealous of ya man, wanted to FIM em so bad but i hant got the time on this grow  maybe next time....
I would like to see the difference in yield it makes though, so when both grows are finished (providing they make it all the way through flowering) we should compare dry weight. 

Argghh! i wanted to FIM!!!!







weedyweedy said:


> I am going to grow bigbang, trainwreck, and cheese soon! I just placed an order and seeds could arrive next week. I'm subscribed to your thread!


Sup weedy, +Rep for subscribing, 
Good choice in seeds man, hope you got a good carbon filter for your cheese and Big Bang though... 
My ladies are only 15days old and they starting to smell slightly already!!
Gunna be a pungent christmas!!! 



.G4J.

update pics coming up later.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice looking grow there. I wouldn't worry about the negative Green House comments you mentioned in your first post. The same type of comments had me worried when I grew out one of their fem mix packs... it was indica mix H. All five plants were healthy and vigorous and I keep several of these strains going in my garden still. The rumors that had me most worried were that these GHS fem seeds would hermie. I've never had a single hermie banana from any of them. So I'll think they'll treat you right. Best of luck ~/\/\ared


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 20, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Nice looking grow there. I wouldn't worry about the negative Green House comments you mentioned in your first post. The same type of comments had me worried when I grew out one of their fem mix packs... it was indica mix H. All five plants were healthy and vigorous and I keep several of these strains going in my garden still. The rumors that had me most worried were that these GHS fem seeds would hermie. I've never had a single hermie banana from any of them. So I'll think they'll treat you right. Best of luck ~/\/\ared


Thanks man,
yea, i too got worried. Apart from the fact that only 3/5 germinated they look fine, really healthy so im chuffed. 
A friend of a friend grew out 'the church', got a seed out of that, but i suppose its all down to the grower and the elements...  
My first grow was nothing but sensimilla, although i did notice a young seed starting to form on its own on a single bud but it disapeared a week later so all was well, i int planning on growing no seed from a hermie so i want good bud.
my first grow, (avatar pic) was grown from a bagseed and i was completely shocked at the results! Like some sort of kush or sumit, real danky! 
I named her..Tuity Fruity...
my other plant was bagseed from another bag and i named her....'Dog S**t'...when she was halfway through veg and pre-flowering she smelt exactly like it sez on da tin!!!   now she's dry its kinda like lemons, strange huh..



.G4J.


----------



## plazplaya95 (Nov 20, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Cant believe ive only had one comment...
> Nobody interested in the Big Bang?....
> Maybe my next grow there will be more...gonna be growing either purple wreck or blackberry...
> 
> ...


Im at day 5 and my seedlings leaves are still small.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 20, 2009)

Day 15 today and tings are getting better, gave them a little water, lowered the PH with some vinegar and the humidity has increased and is staying at a reasonable 50% so, happy all round today, temps havent even risen over 30c either!


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 20, 2009)

plazplaya95 said:


> Im at day 5 and my seedlings leaves are still small.


Cuple of Q's for ya plaz real quick..
Got any pics?
Are you using any lights?

When i grew out my first seed I had them growing in a sunlounge without lights..temps were getting in the 95F-100F range! The seedlings grew very slowly for the first few weeks and the humidity was practically 100% at night!!! 
Humidity at 100% will stop your plants growing completely, so high humidity doesnt help, neither does too little humidity.
If you havent got dem under lights then try to find the best spot in the sun as you can, remember to keep moving the pot it as the sun moves, 
and maybe try putting a fan near it so it gets a gentle breeze this will help the stem gain strength,
Like i said in your thread, i'm no expert, but i do try and help.. 
But the main thing is getting some pics up of your ladies, setup etc.. it makes tings easier to diagnose.. 



.G4J.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh if you had germination problems then I might know why. Word on the street is that you're not supposed to germinate the GHS fem color coated seeds. They're supposed to be planted directly in the soil right out of the pack. Funny thing is I only heard about this after I had already grown out my pack. I used the regular moist paper towel method and my GHS seeds germed just fine. That being said I did have one SSH seed that germed OK but never sprouted after planting. Maybe if I had planted directly into the medium it would have made it, we'll never know.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 20, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Oh if you had germination problems then I might know why. Word on the street is that you're not supposed to germinate the GHS fem color coated seeds. They're supposed to be planted directly in the soil right out of the pack. Funny thing is I only heard about this after I had already grown out my pack. I used the regular moist paper towel method and my GHS seeds germed just fine. That being said I did have one SSH seed that germed OK but never sprouted after planting. Maybe if I had planted directly into the medium it would have made it, we'll never know.


Its funny you say that because thats the reason i didint paper towel em' in the first place, i did put them straight in the soil and 3 came up, i should have stated that more clearly when i said that i germinated dem but i guess i forgot, 
ive checked the remaining pots since then and the seeds are still sittin there not doing anyting! 
oh and they were just your normal batch of seeds from GHS not coloured ones...

I germed a seed before and when i transplanted it, it came up with the seed still attached and then the root went red and it died..

By the way, have you seen how GHS colour their seeds? check it out man, im pretty sure they got it on their website, you would have thought the process would damage the seed.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 20, 2009)

This may sound like a silly question but im just gunna come out and say it cuz its bothering me and i need to know so im gunna put it out there and just go with it............. 
Can i use a 24hour timer for my oscillating fan?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 21, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> This may sound like a silly question but im just gunna come out and say it cuz its bothering me and i need to know so im gunna put it out there and just go with it.............
> Can i use a 24hour timer for my oscillating fan?


 subscribed bruv n yea u can use a 24h timer on ur fan
check my journal out safe


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> subscribed bruv n yea u can use a 24h timer on ur fan
> check my journal out safe


Oi Oi rasclot, +Rep for subscribing man,

Thanks for da tip, having trouble gettin up inda night just to turn the fans on/off! 

Now on my way to your journal..


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 21, 2009)

Day 16
again....they still looking good.
Getting bigger, makes me want to switch 12/12 right damn now! 
Not watering today, pots still feel like they got a little bit of extra wieght in dem so im gunna hit em' with some nutes tomorow!

I cant believe how much of a NOB ive been the last few days!....all dis talk about my humidity being low and then too high at night!......ive got a f*****g de-humidifier sitting in my room!!!!!!
oh yea and i cant find where i put the timer now!! 
WTF...gotta chill onda green...  


anyways, just gotta watch it when it gets low now.....
Gotta getta humidifier for if it gets dangerously low. 

Pics are from about 10minutes ago,




.G4J.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 21, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Day 16
> again....they still looking good.
> Getting bigger, makes me want to switch 12/12 right damn now!
> Not watering today, pots still feel like they got a little bit of extra wieght in dem so im gunna hit em' with some nutes tomorow!
> ...


 lookin nice n healthy bruv fair play


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> check my journal out safe


DAMN RAS  looks like you could beat someone to death wiv dem nugs!
Just read your whole thread...took me a while..

.....im very impressed...a little bit jealous...and slightly curious! 

Subscribed...though im a bit late... 

Nuff Respect man



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lookin nice n healthy bruv fair play


thanks man..


----------



## rasclot (Nov 21, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> DAMN RAS  looks like you could beat someone to death wiv dem nugs!
> Just read your whole thread...took me a while..
> 
> .....im very impressed...a little bit jealous...and slightly curious!
> ...


 cheers mate i wasn expectin them to get that big but im not complainin lol


----------



## Dr.RR (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice man plants are looking awesome!


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 21, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Nice man plants are looking awesome!


thanks man, they are looking good so far,

heres a few pics of one of my ladies from my first grow...
A bit of bud porn untill the time is right...


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 21, 2009)

Funny story real quick.....
Just got back home after sortin out me bruv and me ol'doris was round wiv the missus. The missus was looking real sheepish like and me ol' dear was just staring at me...i was like WTF?
Apparently she noticed a light on in my 'grow room' and went to turn it off, she dont know its a grow room....uh..well she does now! 
She was givin the missus 21 questions and asking me do i have that HEATER  on all day and night!!!!   
I said dat aint no heater dats a 400watt HPS!  
honestly sometimes i tink shes the one  
She cool though, well she aint cool with it but she aint no narc innit so a few words when i pop round der and all will be well!! 
She knew about my last grow but just dint want nufink to do with it..fair enuff.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 22, 2009)

Day 17 today and fed em' some nutes. All is well.. 

I was thinking about switching to 12/12 tomorow. I was going to take em' to 1st december before i switched but i thought maybe, if i switch now den they should be showing pistils by the 1st december...
what do you guys reckon? 



oh and had a short natter wiv the ol'doris and she just dont want me to grow any more den 3.. 
Sorted.  well it really aint in her control anyways seens it aint her gaff.. 



.G4J.


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 22, 2009)

+rep for those beautiful buds you got in your first grow!


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 22, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Day 17 today and fed em' some nutes. All is well..
> 
> I was thinking about switching to 12/12 tomorow. I was going to take em' to 1st december before i switched but i thought maybe, if i switch now den they should be showing pistils by the 1st december...
> what do you guys reckon?
> ...


i'm guessing the missus' knowing about the grow is adding a little pressure and you want to flower early? don't 12/12 yet, wait till it gets to its 3rd week at least. the bigbang shows its full potential if you grow it a bit bigger.

i plan to veg mine for about 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## D4rKeN (Nov 22, 2009)

nice grow greenhouse has some good strains


----------



## mr773 (Nov 22, 2009)

*i have some big bang on the way, they should be here any day now, i love the greenhouse, i grew the church, king kush, bubba kush, and super lemon haze with no problem. i think you should let them get three weeks of growth before you flower!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 23, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> +rep for those beautiful buds you got in your first grow!


Thanks man, much appreciated.




weedyweedy said:


> i'm guessing the missus' knowing about the grow is adding a little pressure and you want to flower early? don't 12/12 yet, wait till it gets to its 3rd week at least. the bigbang shows its full potential if you grow it a bit bigger.
> 
> i plan to veg mine for about 4 to 5 weeks.


Nah, she cool with it, she has to be if she want any of the end product! 
The reason is because i got family coming over in the new year, who was supposed to be coming over for xmas.
This grow was supposed to started in jan 2010 but i had to change it so that they finished before family come round....if that makes sense..  
but anyway yeah im guna take tha advice and give it another week atleast, so thanks for all the help, still gunna go and get my bloom and algamic today though while i got the money. 





D4rKeN said:


> nice grow greenhouse has some good strains


Thanks for stoppin by...





mr773 said:


> *i have some big bang on the way, they should be here any day now, i love the greenhouse, i grew the church, king kush, bubba kush, and super lemon haze with no problem. i think you should let them get three weeks of growth before you flower!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yep, its final..gunna def let dem go for another week, i do want a good yield but im not that concerned as when the family have gone again, Puple wreck be onda way!! 
smash dat man!  




thanks for your help peeps, much appreciated....


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 23, 2009)

Oi oi, Day 18 and we getting there...
Gonna switch to 12/12 probly on friday or saturday,

WeedyWeedy im jealous of you man,
dats how long i was gonna veg for aswell, maybe longer before da mix up 
I really wanted to FIM these beautys but im gonna hatta leave it for tha PW grow..

Off to get some bloom and algamic when it gets a bit darker.....slightly paranoid at tha minute due to smoking all but 5grams of my last two plants! 

last pic is of my 2litre bottle lung or 'boo' as me n da lads call it..(short for Bucket) 
I cling-filmed a massive fan leaf from my previous plant onto the outside for 'effect'  
its still green today apart from some of the leaf tips have crumbled where the air got to em'  
Just gotta grow a fan leaf that will fit round my 3litre boo now.....



.G4J.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 23, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Oi oi, Day 18 and we getting there...
> Gonna switch to 12/12 probly on friday or saturday,
> 
> WeedyWeedy im jealous of you man,
> ...


 haha my lungs couldn handle a bucket these days too much lugin wen i was younger plants are lookin healthy bruv


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 23, 2009)

rasclot said:


> haha my lungs couldn handle a bucket these days too much lugin wen i was younger plants are lookin healthy bruv


Thanks Ras, 
 it seperates the men from the boys!! 
ive stopped the joints cause i hate the baccy in dem, if im gunna roll one, it'll be a blunt, my mates always sticking in more baccy den weed! 'n' den i pass a blunt and get passed a big baccy spliff...nah man...nah.... 
Boo's are the way forward for me at the mo....untill me lungs pack up, den its ready steady cook!


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 24, 2009)

Day 19 today and they look slightly droopy...
Gave em a bit of water and they've straightened back up... that was easy.. 
Gotta getta better camera cause the one i got don't do the pics any justice..

Never went and got my nutes last night so i got em' tonight..woohoo,  im all ready now, apart from maybe top max but its pricey....


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 24, 2009)

Just thought i'd bang these on ere...
Took the pics a few hours ago, not so droopy now.... 
I get rid of those annoying lines that wave down the cam when the light is on by holding a pair of shades over the lens and adjusting the brightness slightly...incase anyone was wondering...


----------



## luckydog82 (Nov 24, 2009)

Plants looking real healthy grow4joe very short are you going to top them ?


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 24, 2009)

luckydog82 said:


> Plants looking real healthy grow4joe very short are you going to top them ?


Thanks Luckydog..
I know, they are really short.. i cant seem to get em' to stretch.
When they were seedlings they started stretching so i moved the light closer until they developed more....now i keep moving the light up but dey just dont seem to be taking the bait..
Stubborn little girls arent dey.. 

But seriously, i really want them to stretch just a little more because im going to switch it to 12/12 in about 3 or 4 days...
My plan was to use the 'FIM' technique but; due to unforseen circumstances; im going to have to leave dat till next grow.. (family coming over in the new year)
So yeah long story short, im vegging for 3ish weeks, den im flowering for maybe 10 weeks, we'll see how they do innit. My first 2 plants were vegged for ages so it will still be cool to see the difference in weight from more nutes and less time ect..ect...ect....  if dat makes sense..im pretty baked...



.G4J.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 24, 2009)

*hey joe my big bang came today  and of course there in the germ stage right now, i have another grow going on right now six strains under a 400watt hps, and its not enough room in there for my five big bangs, by the time they are ready to flower i should have my 600watt hps, here is a pic of my current grow!!!!!!!!*


----------



## luckydog82 (Nov 24, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks Luckydog..
> I know, they are really short.. i cant seem to get em' to stretch.
> When they were seedlings they started stretching so i moved the light closer until they developed more....now i keep moving the light up but dey just dont seem to be taking the bait..
> Stubborn little girls arent dey..
> ...


10 weeks the GHS website gives a 8-9 week flower thats what i'm hoping for to have bud cured for xmas day  Also G4J did you not check the BB vids on youtube ,also my BB were roughly 8-10 inches when I flowered they gave a big stretch if you check the first pics on my grow and the last you will see how much they have stretched in 7 weeks .
It would be good to see the difference in yield you get with the two crops


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 25, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey joe my big bang came today  and of course there in the germ stage right now, i have another grow going on right now six strains under a 400watt hps, and its not enough room in there for my five big bangs, by the time they are ready to flower i should have my 600watt hps, here is a pic of my current grow!!!!!!!!*


Your girls look great Mr7, hope all your Big Bang germinate because only 3/5 did for me, your girls are gonna love tha extra 200watts man...
Will you be running a grow journal with your big bang? If not keep me posted on their progress..


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 25, 2009)

luckydog82 said:


> 10 weeks the GHS website gives a 8-9 week flower thats what i'm hoping for to have bud cured for xmas day  Also G4J did you not check the BB vids on youtube ,also my BB were roughly 8-10 inches when I flowered they gave a big stretch if you check the first pics on my grow and the last you will see how much they have stretched in 7 weeks .
> It would be good to see the difference in yield you get with the two crops


Yeah checked it out...quite a few times to be honest...just to make sure i heard it correctly.. 
BB can be ready 8-9weeks but it could be took further, just depends on what high you want etc...  
Looking for those rock hard nugs so ill take it as long as i can, and just roll with it innit.. 
They have stretched quite a bit since yesterday, i'll post some pics later on today, think dey will be good for 12/12 on sat,
its like you said, and like yours did.. they will stretch while flowering...
I was gonna say sumit else now but i cant remember what...


----------



## mr773 (Nov 25, 2009)

*yeah i will have a grow journal, just as soon as i get done with the second flower room i will send you the link!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 25, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *yeah i will have a grow journal, just as soon as i get done with the second flower room i will send you the link!!!!!!!!!*


Thanks man, looking forward to it..


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 25, 2009)

Day 20, things are looking good, going to feed dem some nutes tomorow and den hopefully... Start 12/12 on saturday 
Quick Question.
I pruned some fan leaves off my last plants when they were vegging but not when they were young...i also did it through flowering and in the last week or so, removed all the fan leaves. 
My question is, how old should they be before i can prune dem?
I'm not gunna go mad this time round, gonna let em' flower naturally, only pruning the ones that look 'wounded', its just because of my humidity problems early on, some of the fan leaves are fat and they're blocking light to all the lower branches etc.. ect...I know that these fan leaves act as a kind of solar panel for the buds but because we still vegging right now i dont think it could do much harm?? 
You can see from the pics with the light that the new growth is alot thinner because the humidity's been better, its just the ones under those that are really fat and greedy.... 
any ideas anyone? 

just chucked in a close up of one of my previous buds aswell, probly about a week or so before harvest... i cant remember  
Got a nice big purperly nugget still curing for me for christmas..


----------



## mr773 (Nov 25, 2009)

*to be honest joe you dont need to cut any of the fan leaves from what i can see you have plenty of room in your grow tent. if you prune late it will stress the plants, prune early in the veg stage and at week five in the flowering stage. but on your plants your fine the plants are nice and healthy and like i said you have plenty of room in the tent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 26, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *to be honest joe you dont need to cut any of the fan leaves from what i can see you have plenty of room in your grow tent. if you prune late it will stress the plants, prune early in the veg stage and at week five in the flowering stage. but on your plants your fine the plants are nice and healthy and like i said you have plenty of room in the tent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Thanks mr.7, youre absolutly right, plenty of room in there, what am i going on about.. 
yeah im gunna leave it for now, they've strectched alot last night and the fan leaves seem to have spread out a bit more....dey must of heard me talking about em' .... 
I'll post some pics inabit... 
I think im just getting a bit ahead of myself... like a newborn baby..always worring weva dey are ok or not...
If it aint broke don't fix it.....


----------



## mr773 (Nov 26, 2009)

*here is a pic of my veg room, the lights are t5 highoutput 42watts, 2foot 4 bulb there great for the veg stage!!!!!!!*


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 26, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *here is a pic of my veg room, the lights are t5 highoutput 42watts, 2foot 4 bulb there great for the veg stage!!!!!!!*


Thats a perfect little setup you got there, 
how big is your veg room?

Im thinking about down sizing to something abit smaller, just for the first few weeks of veg on my next grow, and then ill put my tent back up for the rest. 
I just dont see why i need to have a stonkin great tent setup when i can temporarily save some space by using a smaller cab when they young...
what do you think?


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 26, 2009)

Day 21 and things are good still, they have gotten taller in the night! and the lower branches/shoots seem to have grown out past the leaves that are blocking light, ill post a pic but the light is on....
Fed some nutes today...had a problem with my PH reader and i spent about half an hour getting the PH up and then down.....it was a real pain in the arse!  but we got there in the end.. 

other than that tings are good as always


----------



## mr773 (Nov 26, 2009)

*the size of the veg room is 4x4x4 its a closet that wasnt being used, you dont need that much room for veg as you can see i can veg a max of six plants in 2gallon square pots, the tent is great for a stable flower room, if you have a closet that you can use there you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello again, another quick update...
Day 22, they look great, gotten taller the last few days.. 
10''
10''
11''
so i think we at a good height now for flowering...12/12 starts tomorow.. woohoo! 
havent watered today, gunna give dem some tomorow and then start on the algamic and bloom probly on tuesday..we'll see.... 
Thats about all for today, 



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 27, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *the size of the veg room is 4x4x4 its a closet that wasnt being used, you dont need that much room for veg as you can see i can veg a max of six plants in 2gallon square pots, the tent is great for a stable flower room, if you have a closet that you can use there you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ive got few old chest & draw units...maybe i could gut one of them.....what do you reckon? Not too tall but long so theres still room for a good few plants in a row...stealthy aswell


----------



## mr773 (Nov 27, 2009)

*yeah you could use that and make two levels and its stealth the best of both worlds, i germed 4 out of the five and only three broke the ground so im on my way*


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 27, 2009)

they are looking good G4J!


----------



## sky guy (Nov 27, 2009)

looking good.I'll be watching the progress.


----------



## meteor1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Could they be mosquoito larva? Go to a pet shop and get a couple of cheap guppies and they will take care of the worms.

Meteoritemike




grow4joe said:


> Anybody know why there is strange little worm like things, very small, probly bout 1mm, in my water? They wriggle about and curl up. Just got a litre out me rainwater resevour, which is fresh as theres loads of rain and there is loads..absolutly loads of em!! i didnt notice anything when i fed them earlier and i cant give em any of this for obvious reasons...
> How do i kill them?
> If add some nutes to the water ready for next feeding would that kill em??
> Please help!
> ...


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 28, 2009)

meteor1 said:


> Could they be mosquoito larva? Go to a pet shop and get a couple of cheap guppies and they will take care of the worms.
> 
> Meteoritemike


Bang on Meteoritemike 
Dats what my mate described dem as...
Im filtering em through whatever i can and its working, get the missus to check the water jugs when ive done it....im always too stoned  
But yeah im still going to see what i can get hold of...
ive one the battle...but i havent one the war!!!!!


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 28, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *yeah you could use that and make two levels and its stealth the best of both worlds, i germed 4 out of the five and only three broke the ground so im on my way*


Im going to see what i can do, when i get the space to have a play.... 
Yeah same happened to me. The plan was 4, but it ended up being 3... I tried to sprout the last seed i had and that didn't sprout either, it was really small aswell.....?? 





weedyweedy said:


> they are looking good G4J!


Thanks weedy 





sky guy said:


> looking good.I'll be watching the progress.


Thanks Sky Guy, good to have you onboard man


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2009)

healthy big bangs u got there..  mine lookd about the same when i sent em in to flowering... yielded 80gs of one plant.. didnt grow anymore.. think i should of.. beginner mistakes then, as i see u have 3... im sure you'll hit 250+


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi guys....
Day 23 and finally, its here... the end of veg and the start of a new era! 
Dem girls be sleeping at the minute...first dose of 12/12.... 
Lights went out at 7pm and they will be coming on.....well obviously at 7am 
Every morning, when i wake up, all i can smell is dem girls...  Dey reak and dey not even flowering yet! 

Ive put my de-humidifier in the room with the tent and next to that ive got my fan & filter pulling air inside the tent and an oscillating fan which i put on now and then, but the intake fan circulates most of the air anyway. Trying to keep my humidity low of a night, my radiator doesnt work in there and when the temps drop..the humidity rises..  
Watered today after seeing a slight, slight, the slightest bit of nute burn on the lowest leaf, but thats the only problem ive had with this strain so far..very pleased....
Its growing like a weed!  



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 28, 2009)

DWR said:


> healthy big bangs u got there..  mine lookd about the same when i sent em in to flowering... yielded 80gs of one plant.. didnt grow anymore.. think i should of.. beginner mistakes then, as i see u have 3... im sure you'll hit 250+


Thanks for stopping by DWR 
Im hopeing this will be a nice yielder for me, and now you said dat i can't wait even more till harvest!!! 
80g's off one plant is real, real tasty man  lets hope we hit dat.. 



.G4J.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*hey grow what type of nutes are you using give me a break down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## steelherman (Nov 29, 2009)

Just checked out the journal, nice work. All I can say is wait to vegg until your plant is a little bit taller, I would say about 20 inches. That way you can hit big numbers on the BB. I just harvested 2 of them and the wet weight was 10oz's (still drying) and the other came out just over 1 oz dry.the bigger one was vegged to a certain height the other was only 12 inches in height. Made seeing the difference easy.Good luck .


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 29, 2009)

steelherman said:


> Just checked out the journal, nice work. All I can say is wait to vegg until your plant is a little bit taller, I would say about 20 inches. That way you can hit big numbers on the BB. I just harvested 2 of them and the wet weight was 10oz's (still drying) and the other came out just over 1 oz dry.the bigger one was vegged to a certain height the other was only 12 inches in height. Made seeing the difference easy.Good luck .


Loving the bud porn, man.. +rep
Nice to see what mine could look like...
I wanted to take these babies further but ive only got time to flower now..
The plan was to FIM each one and grow them big but, i had to change my plans.. still, gunna be a nice yield me tinks 
Look out for my next grow though...should be a good one.. 



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 29, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey grow what type of nutes are you using give me a break down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yo man, Im using BioBizz products.. 
Bio-grow - 4ml/2L 
Bio-bloom - 2ml/2L 
Alg-A-Mic - 2ml/2L
The doses will rise and drop throughout the flowering process, and, untill tomorow, will only of had bio-grow.
When flowering i'll use all three and maybe TopMax as well...it aint cheap 
hope dat helps.. im no good at breaking on down...


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello! 
Today is day 1 of flowering!  
Glad we got here in one piece...

Ive got a slight issue, though isn't so bad now, well its still bad but, it will be even worse when they start gaining weight etc... heres the problemo......
I checked on the girls this morning when lights came on and the humidity was 90%!!!! Its all good when lights are on, cause the temps rise. I had my de-humidifier in der last night aswell but it still went up.. my radiator is f**ked and i dont no how else i can get it down!! please help anybody! im trying allsorts here but nufink,... 
I dint have this problem as much before as it was summer and the nights warmer, but the room is haunted anyways, (for real!) so its cold in there without having to deal with miss mother f**king nature.. 

Untill next time folks.. 



.G4J.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you keeping your fans on when lights are off? If not, keep em on. 

Also earlier you mentioned bugs in your rainwater. It sounds like mosquito larvae to me.


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 30, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Are you keeping your fans on when lights are off? If not, keep em on.
> 
> Also earlier you mentioned bugs in your rainwater. It sounds like mosquito larvae to me.


Sup there Dave, thanks for stoppin by..
I left my fan on last night and when i got up.......the humidity was good!! 
I done it by accident aswell, fell asleep and forgot to turn it off!  
So im sorted at night now, gets a bit cold but nothing dangerous.. 
Thanks for the tip anyways dave,


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 30, 2009)

Day 2 of the flowering stage , still awaiting signs of sex but its gunna take a few more days atleast, im hopeing they're all going to be female. ....im pretty sure you can't guarantee 100% female seeds...once again i think its all down to good seeds and mother nature..  
Anyway, fed dem some bloom, grow and alg-a-mic today, they seem to be feeling dis.. 
no signs of any more nute burn yet, but im keeping close tabs as you can never be too sure with these product schedules etc.. if i do see any, then i'll feed with water as usual and then lower the dosage..
Think dats covered all for today, everything is going swell 



.G4J.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 30, 2009)

*looking good grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 30, 2009)

damn those are some bushy bitches


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 30, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *looking good grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Thanks man..





HookedOnChronic said:


> damn those are some bushy bitches


Keepin dat s**t 80's style man, aint no landin strip on these biatchs.. 

Thanks for stoppin by..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 1, 2009)

Flowering Day 3.
Everyting good. 
Nothing go bad. 



.G4J.











/l\
/\





..........  ......


----------



## mr773 (Dec 1, 2009)

*looking good grow looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bloomfields (Dec 1, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Just thought i'd bang these on ere...
> Took the pics a few hours ago, not so droopy now....
> I get rid of those annoying lines that wave down the cam when the light is on by holding a pair of shades over the lens and adjusting the brightness slightly...incase anyone was wondering...


1 rep hit 4 the camera line advice  im currently growing cheese,church,iceak48& 2femmed big bang......at week 4 of veg on big bang im vegging for 8 weeks as space not an issue , under 2 600w hps an a 250wmh :-- good luck my friend !! watching with interest .................
Peace!!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 1, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *looking good grow looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Thanks man, 





bloomfields said:


> 1 rep hit 4 the camera line advice  im currently growing cheese,church,iceak48& 2femmed big bang......at week 4 of veg on big bang im vegging for 8 weeks as space not an issue , under 2 600w hps an a 250wmh :-- good luck my friend !! watching with interest .................
> Peace!!


Thanks for stoppin by bloomfields, 
Nice one for da rep man, rep dat for reppin dis innit... 


Damn! , some nice strains der, you runnin a grow journal or anyting..
you got any pics you wanna post up on ere? 
Whats ya big bang like at 4weeks?
Seems like alot of Q & A goin on ere... 

Yea man, lately ive gotten real clever like with my camera, dem lines were real annoying so i started messin and bang, no more lines...



.G4J.


----------



## mr773 (Dec 1, 2009)

*hey grow how far away are your lights from the plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## weedyweedy (Dec 1, 2009)

That's healthy growing going on G4J! You're going to have good buds on that!  

I'm expecting my seeds before the end of the week, can't wait to grow my Bigbang, Cheese and Trainwreck


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 2, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey grow how far away are your lights from the plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yo man, 
My light is about 15inches above my girls, i keep raising it an inch a day i would say, dey keep stretchin' 
Had a tiny bit of tip burn on the new sets of leaves but nothing to worry bout, cant even take a pic cause its that minuet, gotta catch dat s**t before its too late... 





weedyweedy said:


> That's healthy growing going on G4J! You're going to have good buds on that!
> 
> I'm expecting my seeds before the end of the week, can't wait to grow my Bigbang, Cheese and Trainwreck


Thanks weedy, i hope so, tings have been going really well with this strain, i hope you get some phenotype's too man,
Can't wait to see your trainwreck plants..

I too was going down that road or traintrack if i must....but i turned left cause they just brought out Purple wreck at my local head shop.. BO!   (Trainwreck X Purple Urkel) MMmmmmmm




.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 2, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey grow how far away are your lights from the plants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


By the way man, are you shouting your questions at me? lol


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 2, 2009)

Flowering Day 4.. 
Hello peeps.. day 4 of the flowering stage, still awaiting those little pistills to pop up, keep thinking i see dem but its my imagination playing tricks on me...or the AK47 i be tokin  
Gave dem some water today, temps and humidity are still all good, apart from night time temps but im bringin my intake ducting and filter through into a seperate room to bring warm air in through the night, should be cool though..
Apart from dat nothing else to report...



.G4J.


----------



## luckydog82 (Dec 2, 2009)

Girls lookin well G4J , there gonna get bushy mine are only maybe a week from finish


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 2, 2009)

luckydog82 said:


> Girls lookin well G4J , there gonna get bushy mine are only maybe a week from finish


Thanks man, 
Looks like you got yourself a nice christmas present man.. 
Post a quick smoke report once she's all ready and dry.. 



.G.


----------



## luckydog82 (Dec 2, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks man,
> Looks like you got yourself a nice christmas present man..
> Post a quick smoke report once she's all ready and dry..
> 
> ...


Will do G4J  they smell really nice now I'm gonna only harvest the big buds and give the lower ones another week,my 2 big bang look completely different to each other ,i like the way yours look like triplets


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 3, 2009)

luckydog82 said:


> Will do G4J  they smell really nice now I'm gonna only harvest the big buds and give the lower ones another week,my 2 big bang look completely different to each other ,i like the way yours look like triplets


........too much shakin!!!!



Dats a good idea man, harvesting the tops, have you thought a about a scope or a loupe to check the trichs first?
Last ting you wanna do is cut the tops off just before thier last push of growth...
Yea they do look like triplets..   
I was surprised at how similar each phenotype is.. 



.G.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 3, 2009)

Day 5 already, tings are good still. 
Shouldnt be too long now, pretty sure one of my girls is showing a little tiny calyx here and there, really tiny but dats what i got my loupe for..makes life alot easier..just gotta wait some more days yet..
Havent watered today, going to feed tomorow with the usual, grow, bloom and alg-a-mic..upping the dosage of the bloom and alga-a-mic in week 2..



.G4J.

Can't post pics yet, pc aint workin or sumit crazy like..  


There we go.. 
Luckydog you're right man, they are getting bushy. its getting harder to take a group pic..


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 3, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Day 5 already, tings are good still.
> Shouldnt be too long now, pretty sure one of my girls is showing a little tiny calyx here and there, really tiny but dats what i got my loupe for..makes life alot easier..just gotta wait some more days yet..
> Havent watered today, going to feed tomorow with the usual, grow, bloom and alg-a-mic..upping the dosage of the bloom and alga-a-mic in week 2..
> 
> ...


Lookin amazing as always G4J. I've got one GHS Big Bang that's roughly two weeks old under 30,000 lumen T5. I'm pretty sure anyday now that yours will start budding faster and faster!


----------



## mr773 (Dec 3, 2009)

*hey grow can you post a pic of your light, i got the same tent and i need a idea on how i can put my light up thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 3, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Lookin amazing as always G4J. I've got one GHS Big Bang that's roughly two weeks old under 30,000 lumen T5. I'm pretty sure anyday now that yours will start budding faster and faster!


Thanks Doc.. 
How's your Big Bang looking at 2 weeks?





mr773 said:


> *hey grow can you post a pic of your light, i got the same tent and i need a idea on how i can put my light up thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yo Mr7, i had the same problem when i set mine up for the first time, all these threads but nothing on light hangin etc..
I use 37.5kg (not the chain weight obviously) chains, from my local garden store/centre and 'S' Hooks, but you can buy rollers for your lights from most hydro stores online, pretty cheap too, ill post some pics for ya tomorow cause its lights out till 7am...
Im pretty sure there will be an easier way of hangin than my way, but i seem to find the dodgiest way!...  
and it seems to work for me..
Ill explain when the pics are up tomorow...



.G4J.


----------



## mr773 (Dec 4, 2009)

*g4j as you know my big bang is one week old today and here are the nutes im using oh yeah please post the pics of your lights bro thanks!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 5, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *g4j as you know my big bang is one week old today and here are the nutes im using oh yeah please post the pics of your lights bro thanks!!!!!!!!!*


Sorry man, this site was playing up last night and i couldn't post the light pics for ya, you've probly done it by now..
here ya go anyway.. 
Looks like you got your nutes down my friend.. are they organic nutes? I'm not really familiar with nutrients yet, apart from mostly BioBizz.. 

For every corner of the light there is a 'S' hook and a length of Chain, i usually buy 2 metres per per chain. I simply hook the 'S' hook to the light and the chain and then loop the chain over the bar and secure the loose end with another 'S' hook attached to the chain, this way, all you have to do to lift and raise the light is move the 'S' hook up a few links or down a few links...  hope this helps, sorry if one of the pics is the wrong way round, i tryed to rotate it...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, hant got a clue what was going on yesterday, couldn't sign in or nothing...
Anyways, Day 7 now and two are definatly female!  i'm still waiting on the third, i'll post some pics tomorow.. 
I fed dem some nutes yesterday i think, Grow, bloom and alg-a-mic, same dosage but i'm upping it on monday.. they are doing really well, really bushy, i'm having trouble taking group photos now.. 



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 6, 2009)

Week 2 already! Yep we are on day 8 and they are really starting to grow out now, getting real bushy in there, gotta get some more chains and hang my other oscillating fan up to make room! Also gotta switch my intake round so the filter is inside the tent taking out the air.. starting to pong a bit now.. 
I need to be able to keep bringing in fresh air though, but i also need to start taking out the air from inside the tent...but ive only got one fan! 



Ok, so it wont let me post pics at the minute....
but dey will be there asap....


----------



## mr773 (Dec 6, 2009)

*the nutes are not organic its a great line, i will let you know how the grow turned out with the nutes and thanks for the pics!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 7, 2009)

For some reason my uploads keep failing?
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 7, 2009)

Day 9 of the flowering stage.. 
Still waiting for the third plant to show me signs of sex...Hhhmmmmm..should it take this long?
The pots felt really light so i gave dem some plain water about 15minutes ago. 
oh and i got my new PH reader today!!!  
Cost me £35! but ive probably spent more than that on cheap ones that don't work anyway, and man is it glorious! 



.G.

still cant upload pics!!! 
I'll keep updating but it aint much good with no pics...


----------



## weedyweedy (Dec 7, 2009)

Tell me about it. I'm also having problems uploading pictures. I think the site is having maintenance problems at the moment


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Dec 7, 2009)

Just stated ghs Big Bang (fem) I have plenty of room and I'm thinking of a sog. Doe's anyone have any tips on this strain


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 7, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> Tell me about it. I'm also having problems uploading pictures. I think the site is having maintenance problems at the moment


Yea man i think you're right..hope dey sort it soon..





J.cun.Shallow said:


> Just stated ghs Big Bang (fem) I have plenty of room and I'm thinking of a sog. Doe's anyone have any tips on this strain


Thanks for stoppin by J and good luck with your BB man,
Check out the greenhouse seed company website man, they have a video of Big Bang on there, tells you the best PH levels etc...


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 7, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Yea man i think you're right..hope dey sort it soon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grow is looking great G4J! If I remember right, my GHS WR took the longest to show sex, over a week. I'd say give it a couple more days and you'll see sex signs.

I just fed my BB nutes for the first time the other day and it's loving it! Will prolly be topping it by the end of this week.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 8, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Grow is looking great G4J! If I remember right, my GHS WR took the longest to show sex, over a week. I'd say give it a couple more days and you'll see sex signs.
> 
> I just fed my BB nutes for the first time the other day and it's loving it! Will prolly be topping it by the end of this week.


Thanks man, 
yeah the BB love the nutes! 
I'm upping my nute dose next time, lets see how they do...  



.G.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 8, 2009)

Wahey!!  Pics are up!!!.....
Day 10, looking good still, i think the 3rd is a female!! Really small but i'm pretty sure..should def know tomorow... 



.G4J.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 9, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Wahey!!  Pics are up!!!.....
> Day 10, looking good still, i think the 3rd is a female!! Really small but i'm pretty sure..should def know tomorow...
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin good mate nice n healthy


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 9, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lookin good mate nice n healthy


Nice one Ras.. dont think i'll get anywhere near your yield though!! haha! 



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 9, 2009)

Day 11, quick update.....
my third lady is stretching at the same rate as my other two but not as bushy...
Ive moved my other oscillating fan so thats its blowing on the bulb aswell and i'm switching my intake fan to exhaust soon as i get my new thermometer/hygrometer tomorow..thinks dats covered today...
oh and i got myself a new multi-socket extension which has individual on/off switches to save time....


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 10, 2009)

Day 12 of the flowering stage and i've got a bit of a weird situation...
My third plant is a girl!! but wait.... because a few branches down and there be some little strange things i'm not so sure about...
I'll post some pics..
In one pic there are 3 hairs (its a bit dark but you can just make dem out.....i think there are two calyx's.. (i think thats spelled right.. )
and the pic a bit further down stem
is..i think the same.. 2 calyx next to each other but no hairs yet.. but im unsure...maybe they could be male pre-flowers?
what do you guys think?
Hope dat made enough sense to get an answer 
My other two ladies are doing very well, fed all dem some nutes today... upped the dose..PH 5.5 just like dey say on the GHS website.. 



.G4J.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 10, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Nice one Ras.. dont think i'll get anywhere near your yield though!! haha!
> 
> 
> 
> .G4J.


 i still cant belive it my self!!! it must of been the 2 cfls at the bottom n boost wel see with the current grow hopefully i get sum monsters


----------



## rasclot (Dec 10, 2009)

pic 1 n pic 3 look like male ball bags mate


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

hah was about to post the same thing bro
1 and 3 look male


----------



## luckydog82 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah G4J those look like ballbags in pics 1 and 3 i thought i seen the same when my were the same age i remember pinching them off and just kept an eye on that plant to make sure no more appeared,keep checking to see how they form ,your seeds were fem but more chance of hermie with them,I haven't seen any on my BB since thank fuck


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 10, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i still cant belive it my self!!! it must of been the 2 cfls at the bottom n boost wel see with the current grow hopefully i get sum monsters





rasclot said:


> pic 1 n pic 3 look like male ball bags mate





HookedOnChronic said:


> hah was about to post the same thing bro
> 1 and 3 look male





luckydog82 said:


> Yeah G4J those look like ballbags in pics 1 and 3 i thought i seen the same when my were the same age i remember pinching them off and just kept an eye on that plant to make sure no more appeared,keep checking to see how they form ,your seeds were fem but more chance of hermie with them,I haven't seen any on my BB since thank fuck


 
HHhhhhmmmmmmm...........Hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm.........
Thanks everyone.. i was thinking the same thing, just hanging in there for a way out i guess...
Its lights out at the minute so i'll have a look tomorow and if der aint no change i'm pullin it....Gotta be done man......gotta be done



.G4J.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

so 3 fem seeds and 2 males? or is it 1?
jeez man hope u get some luck next time

still 1 reaaal nice looking female tho 
props man


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 10, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> so 3 fem seeds and 2 males? or is it 1?
> jeez man hope u get some luck next time
> 
> still 1 reaaal nice looking female tho
> props man


Two females and one.... hermaphrodite i guess.. 
But yea the other two are doing really well, should be some nice bud..  
Out of a 5 pack of Fem seeds 3 sprouted... 2 female...


----------



## weedyweedy (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh no. I don't think that's a hermie Joe, it's a full-blown male. And you bought 5 packed of fems you say? Damn those Green House people. I'm worried cos I bought the same thing. I bought 5 pack fem seeds of GH bigbang. I just germinated the seeds and I hope they all sprout and they're all fems!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 11, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> Oh no. I don't think that's a hermie Joe, it's a full-blown male. And you bought 5 packed of fems you say? Damn those Green House people. I'm worried cos I bought the same thing. I bought 5 pack fem seeds of GH bigbang. I just germinated the seeds and I hope they all sprout and they're all fems!


I'm well gutted man, its almost a tear jerker.. hope you have better luck with your seeds..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 11, 2009)

Its a sad, sad day.... woke up and thoroughly checked on the girls..they are all the same, almost identical 'sacks' on each plant, even though two are showing pistils all over now.... what should i do? they arent all over the plants just in one or two places
...i'm almost too heartbroken to tear em all down, ive decided to just leave dem growing for now, just incase its a mistake, what will happen to my already flowering ladies? will dey just turn to seed? and also, if i were to leave dem growing and they did all seed.. would i be able to grow these seeds or will they be duds?... i'm well gutted.....
I'm saving for my next grow already, going to get some proper seeds...

I'm going to keep updating anyway..... you never know..



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 11, 2009)

so heres my plan... Ive cut down and chucked the hermie...it had to be a hermie because the tops had pistils here'n'there....
The other two i have left in the tent still...i had another check and it turns out that i mistook some male 'sacks' for a large calyx....but there is some strange activity on the other one still, only in one place but nowhere else... so im going to watch these two and see how it goes, still going to get my new seeds though, just gotta find out when the familia are coming over and its all good... i hope...
Just one question... 
Can i re-use the soil from this now dead plant if i flush it with plenty of PH'd water?



(pics are from the hermie.....may he/she rest in piece)


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn bro, sucks to hear. But get this, I just found out one of my 4 ladies turned hermie as well. There are only maybe 3 or so seeds on the whole plant but I'm pretty sure i'm going to have to pull it. Sucks man. I hope my BB doesn't hermie on me...


----------



## weedyweedy (Dec 11, 2009)

I feel for you, man. Just try to pick them off while you can.

EDIT: The only medium I know that can be reused is coco. If its not coco, recycling the medium no matter how hard you flush will still be a huge risk. 

But since you only used your soil for a short amount of time, then its OK


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 11, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> I feel for you, man. Just try to pick them off while you can.
> 
> EDIT: The only medium I know that can be reused is coco. If its not coco, recycling the medium no matter how hard you flush will still be a huge risk.


Thanks man..i hope they dont hermie on me, i was relying so badly on this crop.. damn...
suppose i'm better off just getting a new bag of soil...maybe the hydroman will give me pity discount....Boo Yaa!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok.. things seem better today, there are no more potential 'sacks' than yesterday...i took two sets off yesterday and there seems to be some sort of growth starting.. 
There are def female, there are loads of pistils coming out from everywhere now and there dont seem to be anymore 'sacks' forming.......
One is female 100%...so far......there aren't any 'sacks'...just calyx and pistils.  Phheew.... 

Just wanna make sure these two in the first pic are calyx and not 'sacks' on my other one. You can see from the picture that there is only one of each, and the ones i took off yesterday kinda looked like spades (playing card spades) 
These are the only two left on my lady and i'm not sure wheva they are a 'calyx' or a 'sack'...any ideas.. if they be 'sacks' den i'll get em' off and see if anymore appear...if they do i'll have to cut that aswell and just save my last lady... 



.G4J.

_*Pictures 1 - 4 are of the same pant...*_

PIC 1: The two possible 'sacks'.
PIC 2: The same plant but where the 'sacks' used to be...new growth??


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 12, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Damn bro, sucks to hear. But get this, I just found out one of my 4 ladies turned hermie as well. There are only maybe 3 or so seeds on the whole plant but I'm pretty sure i'm going to have to pull it. Sucks man. I hope my BB doesn't hermie on me...


Its harsh Doc, i didn't expect dis from a 5 pack of Fems..but i suppose it could of been where i got dem from..my local headshop....
I cant see loads of people buying a s**t lot of seeds and them having to re-stock...they had probly been sitting there for years.....
but anyway... good luck man...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 12, 2009)

that is trippy man 
either female or a freak lol


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 12, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> that is trippy man
> either female or a freak lol


i know man its got me all like arrghh!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 12, 2009)

Its lights out now...so fingers crossed for tomorow...if der any more 'sacks' den she's coming down... ...leaving me with 1 female....


----------



## alexonfire (Dec 12, 2009)

bang! looks good


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 12, 2009)

alexonfire said:


> bang! looks good


Thanks for stoppin by alexonfire 
Whats your whole take on the sack/calyx situation?'


----------



## mr773 (Dec 12, 2009)

*g4j where did you get your seeds from*


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 12, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *g4j where did you get your seeds from*


my local headshop... kinda got me thinking maybe they've been sitting there for a few years and just went funny...


----------



## mr773 (Dec 12, 2009)

*g4j whats the name of the head shop cause i dont want anything from them!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## eager apprentice (Dec 13, 2009)

hey joe - sorry i been too busy messin with my own thread to come check out yours - feel for you mate. Hope the others stay girls, reckon its your headshop rather than GHS themselves? is it the cheaper cost of these seeds that makes them less viable?
will be keeping them crossed for you.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 13, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *g4j whats the name of the head shop cause i dont want anything from them!!!!!!!!!!!*


Trust me man, i doubt you would ever get seeds from dis place man, its like hidden in the corner of another shop....but dey are sound people, i'm gunna pop in der and tell dem what the deal is....i need a new grinder so maybe dem gimme a discount..   
Its a shame for dem because i was going to spend a lot of P's on seeds for my next grow... not now though...





eager apprentice said:


> hey joe - sorry i been too busy messin with my own thread to come check out yours - feel for you mate. Hope the others stay girls, reckon its your headshop rather than GHS themselves? is it the cheaper cost of these seeds that makes them less viable?
> will be keeping them crossed for you.


Yo man, no worrys..  
Hope you still got your fingers crossed cause i dont want no surprises when i pop in der!..  

You gotta laugh these tings off man, s**t happens, and although it seems to happen to me a lot...thats just the way she blows.... 
Anyway, ive been doing alot of thinking...and its starting to hurt.. 
I'm going over to canada in the new year..round about april time now.. the fam was going to come here but i decided to go to dem.. its easier that way..
So i'm getting some Purple Wreck seeds -£45 for 6 Fems and some BLZ Bud seeds - £40 for 5 Fem seeds tomorow or sometime this week... i int skimpin on seeds this time round.. 
I wanted to get bubblegum from serious seeds but i couldnt afford dem both..  but next time there will be a place in my tent for her..and my wallet.. 
So i'm not sure what to do with these two girls, do I get rid..but i cant just chuck em'... or do i give em' to friends..no one i know grows, not indoors anyways.. but i need to get a decent yield out for the new year so i want to grow these bad ass mofo's i'm gettin in in the week.. HHmm such a predicament... 

man i'm pretty stoned...its a sunday giggle.....


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 13, 2009)

Day 15 and the start of week 3 
A brighter day today, there is no 'sacks' on my definate female and my random one also doesn't have any new one's.. 
I picked off what i though was 'sacks' but when i squeezed it i could see a tiny hair pop out... hhhmmm.. should of left it.. 
Anyway, so good news so far, i'm still keeping my eye on the potential hermie just incase and my other lady.
Ive fed dem some nutes today as the pots felt light, upped the dosage for week 3.. 
The plant on the right in the picture is the one with the male sack problem, its flowering alot quicker than the one beside her.. 
the upclose pic is of the same plant..

I'm still thinking about what to do with these plants...
I need more than just two and soon will mosy probably be down to one, and that one aint flowering as quick..
I'm definatly getting my seeds in the week, just gotta decide whats best for me....
I'm not going to be able to grow the BB and the PW and the BLZ because buying the seeds is going to make me pretty skint for a while and i cant afford to veg dem in a seperate box and run my tent at the same time... decisions decisions....



.G.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 13, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Day 15 and the start of week 3
> A brighter day today, there is no 'sacks' on my definate female and my random one also doesn't have any new one's..
> I picked off what i though was 'sacks' but when i squeezed it i could see a tiny hair pop out... hhhmmm.. should of left it..
> Anyway, so good news so far, i'm still keeping my eye on the potential hermie just incase and my other lady.
> ...


 lookin good mate their comin on well cant wait for my blz bud to grow up early stages at the mo tho


----------



## weedyweedy (Dec 13, 2009)

They do look good and very healthy


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 13, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lookin good mate their comin on well cant wait for my blz bud to grow up early stages at the mo tho


Thanks man.. 
I'm going with the BLZ aswell, i couldn't resist the look of her..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 13, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> They do look good and very healthy


Thanks man..


----------



## eager apprentice (Dec 14, 2009)

I wanted to get bubblegum from serious seeds but i couldnt afford dem both..  but next time there will be a place in my tent for her..and my wallet.. 

I know what you mean about the Bubblegum - best smoke i ever got hold of whilst living in New Zealand, definately the one i'm going to fork out for next - the Big Bang was just a start off cheap kind of grow (plus the missus moaning about the escillating cost of it all!!)


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 14, 2009)

eager apprentice said:


> I know what you mean about the Bubblegum - best smoke i ever got hold of whilst living in New Zealand, definately the one i'm going to fork out for next - the Big Bang was just a start off cheap kind of grow (plus the missus moaning about the escillating cost of it all!!)


Same here, love dat bubblegum 
The missus don't mind, keeps me at home and out of trouble.. 
It wasn't suppose to be a cheap grow though...(the seeds i mean) 
Heres what happened....
It started with a few  at home before realising i cant order my seeds online...I tryed getting some good seeds online but my headshop's website was playing up so I went to the shop and they have a folder full of seed strains, no pics though... so i was like damn....which ones do i get again?? so i was standing there for ages and i kinda thought, s**t, i better buy something quick cause ive been standing here for a long time and i just see the Big Bang and £16 next to her name and was like, f**k it, some of dem please 
When i got home i was buzzing that i got some seeds, but somewhat confused as how i got dem ones!  
I had to look dem up to find out what i had bought! Wasn't dissapointed though..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 14, 2009)

Pleased to say that i have found no male pollen sacks anywhere on both plants.. 
They have grown alot since yesterday and i can see bud sites all over these babies..  Lets hope dey stay female.. 
The pistils are coming along well now and my other lady (the one on the left) is catching up real good.. 

I've been thinking about hanging my light vertical rather than horizontal.. if i do that, then i shouldn't have to get a few cfl's for the bottom buds and i can still keep it cool, if not cooler with my fans.. any ideas?



.G4J.


----------



## luckydog82 (Dec 14, 2009)

Girls lookin good G4J can't see from the pics have you any trichs showing ,mine are running into the 10th week now and still not ready


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 14, 2009)

luckydog82 said:


> Girls lookin good G4J can't see from the pics have you any trichs showing ,mine are running into the 10th week now and still not ready


Thanks man, 
No trichs just yet, what week were yours when they started to show?
Yea, the BB can go for atleast 11, maybe even 12 weeks.. but trust me, you will be very glad you waited..


----------



## MRLD (Dec 14, 2009)

Props...those plants look nice...im thinking about getting some Big Bang myself....


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 14, 2009)

MRLD said:


> Props...those plants look nice...im thinking about getting some Big Bang myself....


Thanks for stoppin by MRLD..


----------



## luckydog82 (Dec 14, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks man,
> No trichs just yet, what week were yours when they started to show?
> Yea, the BB can go for atleast 11, maybe even 12 weeks.. but trust me, you will be very glad you waited..


I think   4-5 weeks they started showing, the main reason i picked them seeds was because of the 8-9 weeks flowering time so i would have some decent smoke ready for xmas, now its lookin new year before i will be able to smoke that shit


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 14, 2009)

luckydog82 said:


> I think   4-5 weeks they started showing, the main reason i picked them seeds was because of the 8-9 weeks flowering time so i would have some decent smoke ready for xmas, now its lookin new year before i will be able to smoke that shit


I went in for a close look just before lights out and thought i found some on a calyx...but when i looked through my loupe it wasn't!  

Thats the thing with good ol' MJ, you can never really have a schedule of when you will harvest etc, you can never be to sure of what to expect from any strain... unless you opt for the same strain over and over again, then you will know..
The thing with all these new crosses is that most of them have been rushed without stabilising them properly, resulting in different phenotypes of the same plant... thats also another reason, after the PW and BLZ grow, i'm going to go with serious seeds bubblegum and then after that, probably their other 4 strains.. Chronic, Kali Mist, AK47 and White Russian. These are the only strains they produce because they dont f**k about with improving a strain and then bringing it out on another name, just keep the same name but better yields etc... and they win alot of awards for it too..


----------



## Huh?? (Dec 14, 2009)

I let this Big Bang go for 8 weeks then flushed for 1 week...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 14, 2009)

Huh?? said:


> I let this Big Bang go for 8 weeks then flushed for 1 week...


Thanks for stoppin by Huh?? and nice one for tha bud porn... looks good man, 
What was your dry weight?
Does it smell like they say it smells?... Like green apples.. 
I swear man, mine smell like cream.. serious...they stunk my room out during veg but since ive put dem into flower they smell like cream.. 
Can't wait to smell dat s**t when the trichs come rolling in..


----------



## Huh?? (Dec 14, 2009)

I thought it smelled like some sort of candy while it was flowering.I would always rub my fingers on a leaf that had alot of trichomes on it just to get a smell of it.The girls don't like that too much but I couldn't help myself.
After dried and cured it does indeed smell and taste like green apples,I thought it was a pretty good strain.
I only ended up getting about 5 1/2 ounces.It's wasn't the Big Bangs fault though it was my first grow and I was using one 400w HPS.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 14, 2009)

Huh?? said:


> I thought it smelled like some sort of candy while it was flowering.I would always rub my fingers on a leaf that had alot of trichomes on it just to get a smell of it.The girls don't like that too much but I couldn't help myself.
> After dried and cured it does indeed smell and taste like green apples,I thought it was a pretty good strain.
> I only ended up getting about 5 1/2 ounces.It's wasn't the Big Bangs fault though it was my first grow and I was using one 400w HPS.


Nice, i'm looking forward to it and i don't even like apples.. 
Speaking of tastes and smells i got hold of some bubble cheese the other day, that had a strange taste and smell, kinda like a minty/fruity smell with an undertone of cheese.. it was an ok smoke, wasn't as strong as i thought it was, but it was cut early.. still a nice bit of greenery.. 
I hear dat man, my first plant i done nothing but squeeze the buds then shove my fingers up my missus's nose with a massive grin on my face!  
Is that 5 1/2 ozzies a total of all 5 plants?


----------



## Huh?? (Dec 14, 2009)

No,it was 9 cuttings that I had taken from my best plant and the other four went outdoors.Actually the mother went outdoors too.She got so effin big I knew there was no way I'd be able to keep her all winter so i threw her outside late in the season.She flowered for 6 weeks and got about 4 ounces of premature bud.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 15, 2009)

Huh?? said:


> No,it was 9 cuttings that I had taken from my best plant and the other four went outdoors.Actually the mother went outdoors too.She got so effin big I knew there was no way I'd be able to keep her all winter so i threw her outside late in the season.She flowered for 6 weeks and got about 4 ounces of premature bud.


Damn ...imagine if she could of gone another 4/5 weeks!  would of been a very nice yield off one lady 
What was the bud like?


----------



## Huh?? (Dec 15, 2009)

It sucked untill I cured it for about a month then it was okay.It was pretty leafy compaired to the others,and quality was obviously not as good.I wish I would've put her outside earlier it just didn't cross my mind untill one day I look at it and I'm like.........that's how big it is after 4 months?Theres no way I'll be able to keep it in my house another 7!
The mother plant is the one in my avatar


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 15, 2009)

Huh?? said:


> It sucked untill I cured it for about a month then it was okay.It was pretty leafy compaired to the others,and quality was obviously not as good.I wish I would've put her outside earlier it just didn't cross my mind untill one day I look at it and I'm like.........that's how big it is after 4 months?Theres no way I'll be able to keep it in my house another 7!
> The mother plant is the one in my avatar


Its a nice plant from what i can see man, nice dogs too 
I love the ol' grow stories... long or short! 

When i grew my first plant, i dint have no tent or anything, it was just sitting in my sunlounge vegging for ages, when i got round to flowering her, i had to carry her and shuffle out of my house, down my garden steps and into my shed! , the wind was blowing the branches all over my face and it made me stink of weed where ever i went! dodgy!!   then i was like...i need a tent man, i can't keep doing this!.... so i got the DR100!,  made my life alot easier, and less aromatic...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 15, 2009)

Day 17 today, things are going very well indeed.. 
They are still all woman baby! 
Not much to report, been a pleasant day for the girls.. 
one ting though, what do you guys tink about hanging my light vertical? or would this be better for one plant?



.G.


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 15, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Day 17 today, things are going very well indeed..
> They are still all woman baby!
> Not much to report, been a pleasant day for the girls..
> one ting though, what do you guys tink about hanging my light vertical? or would this be better for one plant?
> ...


Everythings looking great G4J. I can't comment on hanging the light vertically, never experimented with that. I know what you mean tho haha, I look at my babies everyday and for the past week I haven't seen much of a difference. Guess it's because we look at them everyday lol.


----------



## Huh?? (Dec 15, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Its a nice plant from what i can see man, nice dogs too


Thank man,heres a better pic of her and my dogs hehe.I had to put the one with blue eyes to sleep 2 weeks ago,he was very sick with Addison 's disease.....


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 16, 2009)

Huh?? said:


> Thank man,heres a better pic of her and my dogs hehe.I had to put the one with blue eyes to sleep 2 weeks ago,he was very sick with Addison 's disease.....


Sorry to hear dat man, they are two lovely dogs man..and the plant looked good too.. Its amazing how much space they can take up if they are just left to veg..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 16, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Everythings looking great G4J. I can't comment on hanging the light vertically, never experimented with that. I know what you mean tho haha, I look at my babies everyday and for the past week I haven't seen much of a difference. Guess it's because we look at them everyday lol.


Thanks Doc.. 
Yea its exactly what my bruv says... Its cause i look at dem everyday...but when he comes round he's like...DAMN they've grown! 
I'm not going to hang it vertical just yet, wanted to get some advice first just incase...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 16, 2009)

Yo peeps ,
Day 18 of the flowering stage now and all the little bud sites are getting big already 
Again, not much to report..pots feel light so i'm going to feed dem some more nutes tomorow and then the next time will be just water....they haven't had any plain water for the last two feeds now because i wanted to see how they would handle the higher nute dosage... its all good 

The last two pics are of a tiny bud that _was_ part of my christmas smoke..but its been a bit stressfull lately and i had no choice but to dip in....but i only took 0.2......come on......dont look at me like that.....
Anyway its real small and nice'n'dry and she still weighed 0.2!  
the only problem is i forgot to take a cured pic of the whole bud and now its alot smaller....ok... it may have been 0.2 yesterday but a few days ago i had like a gram off her.........i'm sorry...

(Its the bud in my avatar)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 16, 2009)

HOW COULD YOU
jokin

looks great, buds buds buds


----------



## eager apprentice (Dec 16, 2009)

things are looking quality in your tent mate - hope i can get my plant to look somewhere near that good, plus i reckon you deserve your couple of points of your chrimbo bud after the man ball stress of last week!!


----------



## eager apprentice (Dec 16, 2009)

just been back through your thread and pleased to see your plants at day 5 look exactly the same as mine does now - really encouraging mate, did you re-plant yours when you had roots coming out the bottom of the 3" pots?
also i see you started feeding around the 7 day mark but your in light mix - mines in allmix so prob need to wait longer before feeding, have read some threads which reckon on just ph'd water until flower time but surely i'll need to give some grow before then?


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 16, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> HOW COULD YOU
> jokin
> 
> looks great, buds buds buds


Thanks man...
 get this, when i checked my email's my pc stopped loading for a minute but i dint realise and all i could see was HOW COULD YOU... i was like WTF? what did i say??? then it loaded.....


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 16, 2009)

eager apprentice said:


> things are looking quality in your tent mate - hope i can get my plant to look somewhere near that good, plus i reckon you deserve your couple of points of your chrimbo bud after the man ball stress of last week!!


Thanks man.. 
I hope for the best for you my man.. did that make sense?  
unfortunatly, i just got some green and its f*****g sprayed! My geezer who has the good stuff has knocked it on the head! just before xmas too... so i'm making that bit last as long as possible..but i only smoke it in a lung before bed at the minute till i can afford a roor bong so it aint going in a spliff or nothin...only make blunts and thats when i got enuff weedige...  

Death to the dodgy weed!  





eager apprentice said:


> just been back through your thread and pleased to see your plants at day 5 look exactly the same as mine does now - really encouraging mate, did you re-plant yours when you had roots coming out the bottom of the 3" pots?
> also i see you started feeding around the 7 day mark but your in light mix - mines in allmix so prob need to wait longer before feeding, have read some threads which reckon on just ph'd water until flower time but surely i'll need to give some grow before then?


Good to hear man..
I didn't have a schedule or anything for re-potting, i just done it when i thought they looked like they could handle the move...but i would probably say if you can see alot of roots coming out of the bottom then yea re-pot but don't re-pot too early though or you could shock dem..
yea the all mix comes with enough nutrients to last your little one a while man.. you can go probably 3 to 4 weeks just feeding plain PH'd water and then 'Nute em Johnny' 

get it?


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 17, 2009)

Day 19 today and we have trichomes! 
Couldn't get a good enough pic so i'll have another go tomorow...
Fed some nutes today, pics are after feeding so they may look a bit droopy, apart from the last pic that was about 5minutes ago.. and the other still looks droopy  she will bounce back as usuall.. 
The buds are getting real big, day by day..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 18, 2009)

Its snowing!! 
but it aint all good news ....

It was crazy last night! The snow was coming down like a mofo..went out in my car and there were snow ploughs shovelling the roads...I didn't even know we had snow ploughs!!  
People were going like 15mph took me half hour to do a 5minute journey! 
and then i went to turn down this road and my car just kept sliding! haha! i was going about 5mph and sliding towards this 30mph sign! i was cracking up the whole time..it finished sliding when i went up the grass bank and ended up between a salt grit bin and the 30 sign    I missed it! 
I didn't get stuck, just drove off the grass and went on my way!! 
The missus weren't too happy though when i came in and told her...she were like .. 
There was a powercut aswell.. and it dint come on till mid-morning! The plants were just siting there all night with no fan or ex fan or nothing..and then when it came to lights on...oh dear.. still no power... they went a good 3 or so hours missing out on light... I said to the missus i said, dem electric people are really extracting the urine....
but they seem all good now.. pics are coming later on...


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 18, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Its snowing!!
> but it aint all good news ....
> 
> It was crazy last night! The snow was coming down like a mofo..went out in my car and there were snow ploughs shovelling the roads...I didn't even know we had snow ploughs!!
> ...


Lol yeah thats one thing you cant plan for unless you have a separate generator and my bedroom is noisy enough with fans as it is...

Big Bang harvested and hanging to dry right now - its my 1st HPS grow and i reckon ive got about just over an ounce dry off two plants


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 18, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Lol yeah thats one thing you cant plan for unless you have a separate generator and my bedroom is noisy enough with fans as it is...
> 
> Big Bang harvested and hanging to dry right now - its my 1st HPS grow and i reckon ive got about just over an ounce dry off two plants


Thanks for stoppin by whitewidow, 
I here dat.. plus you gotta run the genny aswell and i can only just pay my electric bill! 
One ozzie from two ladys...
What kinda wattage we talking bout here?


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Im looking at it just now as its hanging upside down and trying to count the nugs at an approximate weight - i reckon it will be about 2 oz total actually or at least i hope so (gotta hate that weight loss when its drying) - it was my 1st hps grow 250w in a small ikea cupboard 0.5mx0.8mx1.7m - gotta love the hps - what a difference compared to my previous grows - its only going to get better and better


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 18, 2009)

your plants are looking good man... just the two? - what kinda light are you using?


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 18, 2009)

eager apprentice said:


> have read some threads which reckon on just ph'd water until flower time but surely i'll need to give some grow before then?


If its biobizz allmix which you are using and big bang that you are growing <snap> id go with water only for the veg stage - having had some nute burn attempts in the past with that soil - you will still get good results.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 18, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Im looking at it just now as its hanging upside down and trying to count the nugs at an approximate weight - i reckon it will be about 2 oz total actually or at least i hope so (gotta hate that weight loss when its drying) - it was my 1st hps grow 250w in a small ikea cupboard 0.5mx0.8mx1.7m - gotta love the hps - what a difference compared to my previous grows - its only going to get better and better


Yea man, especially when you get loads of 'popcorn' buds, they shrink so much it makes me laugh.. 
What was your old method of growing?



whitewidow2 said:


> your plants are looking good man... just the two? - what kinda light are you using?


Thanks man..
It was originally supposed to be 5. (Green House Seed Co. - 5 Feminized Big Bang) but 2 didn't sprout and i recently had to chop 1 because it hermied on me..... so we down to 2 now..its all for me anyway.. 
I'm using a 400watt HPS..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 18, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> If its biobizz allmix which you are using and big bang that you are growing <snap> id go with water only for the veg stage - having had some nute burn attempts in the past with that soil - you will still get good results.


I went for the BioBizz light mix so i could use the BioBizz grow through veg, i was going to try the all mix next grow, but i'm satisfied with what i'm getting so far so i'm not sure yet.. 
Yeah the BioBizz Allmix is already fertilised so just PH'd water for probably the first 4 weeks of growth..


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah i didnt know the allmix already contained fertiliser <big newbie mistake> and wondered why my leaves were going brown and crispy lol

I was using 150w cfl red and blue spectrums <red for flowering blue for veg> - i still have my 150w blue spectrum that i use for veg and i now have two identical cupboards set side by side so that i can get a harvest every two month - after waiting 4 and a half months 1st CFL grow for about 1/4 to 1/2 oz of bud i realised i needed to do things a bit smarter lol

Currently waiting on a 350m3/hr HVK fan and rhino filter with a better intake fan 130m3/hr for better air flow in the flowering room and im gonna put the fans im currently using into the other room which just has ona to kill smell at the moment - lets just say i had to get several cans of air freshener and spray like crazy as those bitches stink lol


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 18, 2009)

My next grow is 3 x lemon skunk (GHS) and 2 Big Bang just waiting to go when my new stuff comes... i "helped" the little seed casing off one of the sprouts and it took the head right off it - i didnt know if she was going to make it but i think it might survive - ill keep you updated - so learn from my mistakes!!! let it fall off itself coz you will only be pissed at yourself


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 18, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> I was using 150w cfl red and blue spectrums <red for flowering blue for veg> - i still have my 150w blue spectrum that i use for veg and i now have two identical cupboards set side by side so that i can get a harvest every two month - after waiting 4 and a half months 1st CFL grow for about 1/4 to 1/2 oz of bud i realised i needed to do things a bit smarter lol
> Currently waiting on a 350m3/hr HVK fan and rhino filter with a better intake fan 130m3/hr for better air flow in the flowering room and im gonna put the fans im currently using into the other room which just has ona to kill smell at the moment - lets just say i had to get several cans of air freshener and spray like crazy as those bitches stink lol


 i'm with ya on that one man, gotta get a few grows out the way and then might invest in a veg tent or just build one like i was going to.. but i do like matching things and two Grow tents next to each other would like .. 
Its all personal but i smoke so damn much, i need to keep on top of things. 



whitewidow2 said:


> My next grow is 3 x lemon skunk (GHS) and 2 Big Bang just waiting to go when my new stuff comes... i "helped" the little seed casing off one of the sprouts and it took the head right off it - i didnt know if she was going to make it but i think it might survive - ill keep you updated - so learn from my mistakes!!! let it fall off itself coz you will only be pissed at yourself


Damn! you got any pics? I've had a couple of seeds sprout like dat..  infact, one of the big bang i have growing started off like that, i just pulled it off gently.. 
Are you starting a journal of your LS and BB? 



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 18, 2009)

Day 20 
Had a bit of a problem dis morning with the electric, but they have gone to bed.....at the normal time anyway..
Can't get a decent close up of the trichs yet so i'll give them a few more days...
Other than that everything else is going good.. 



.G4J.


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 18, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Day 20
> Had a bit of a problem dis morning with the electric, but they have gone to bed.....at the normal time anyway..
> Can't get a decent close up of the trichs yet so i'll give them a few more days...
> Other than that everything else is going good..
> ...



Looking fantastic man...how's the waiting game going? I just ran out of my stash and it's so hard to be surrounded by these ladies while not being high lol...


----------



## rasclot (Dec 18, 2009)

comin on nicely bruv


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 18, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Damn! you got any pics? I've had a couple of seeds sprout like dat..  infact, one of the big bang i have growing started off like that, i just pulled it off gently..
> Are you starting a journal of your LS and BB?
> 
> 
> ...


Cant really be bothered with a grow journal at this moment in time - might do one in the future tho - i will keep an eye on yours tho


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 19, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Cant really be bothered with a grow journal at this moment in time - might do one in the future tho - i will keep an eye on yours tho


Drop a link if you do man, interested in seeing the end product of the Lemon Skunk..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 19, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Looking fantastic man...how's the waiting game going? I just ran out of my stash and it's so hard to be surrounded by these ladies while not being high lol...


Thanks Doc..
I know how you feel man... and i cant even take a little nug off cause its still way too early! 
Can't get any decent smoke at the minute  its all 2.8 henrys and covered in who knows what.. 
but xmas is round the corner so der will be some good stuff...but i need it now!!! 





rasclot said:


> comin on nicely bruv


Nice one, Ras..


----------



## i like smokin (Dec 19, 2009)

lookin good in those pics m8. I grew a big bang a while ago big leaves in veg and smelled fruity kinda a bit like apples then went skunky in flowering, i gave mine 2 days in dark and saw a difference in the trichomes, nice relaxing chill smoke from this strain i kinda fucked up with my grow a tad tho but it still turned out good.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 19, 2009)

Last day of week 3 already! 
Took a pic of the trichs, you can just see dem on the leaf, cant seem to get a close enough pic still...
They are smelling real fruity now..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 19, 2009)

i like smokin said:


> lookin good in those pics m8. I grew a big bang a while ago big leaves in veg and smelled fruity kinda a bit like apples then went skunky in flowering, i gave mine 2 days in dark and saw a difference in the trichomes, nice relaxing chill smoke from this strain i kinda fucked up with my grow a tad tho but it still turned out good.


Thanks for stoppin by man.. 
+rep for the bud porn.. 
Great pics man, 
Yea mine are smelling quite fruity at the minute.. waiting for those green apples 
What happened to your grow?


----------



## i like smokin (Dec 19, 2009)

cheers m8, i ended up not buying a light for flowering due to lack of muny, and ended up using a 200w 6400k cfl and ended up burning it daft with nutrients, and looking back through the pics i took it was thirsty in veg it still kicked ass tho.
im buliding a cabinet to grow in this time, but still not sure what to grow i was looking at paradise seeds icecream and it looks nice.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 19, 2009)

i like smokin said:


> cheers m8, i ended up not buying a light for flowering due to lack of muny, and ended up using a 200w 6400k cfl and ended up burning it daft with nutrients, and looking back through the pics i took it was thirsty in veg it still kicked ass tho.
> im buliding a cabinet to grow in this time, but still not sure what to grow i was looking at paradise seeds icecream and it looks nice.


From what i can see from the pics it still turned out some nice bud.. 

ICECREAM - PARADISE SEEDS



Icecream looks real tasty man... I would go for it...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 19, 2009)

Quick question....
I filter my water anyway, so is it cool to collect snow and use this? (obviously i will warm it up and adjust PH as usual when i feed them..)


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 20, 2009)

OK, so the melting down of the snow for my plants idea was a waste of time...
I'm afraid of spiders and what just happened to come melting out of some ice....a dead one!! 
It took too long to melt and i couldn't be arsed to keep going outside for more and then back in ect, ect...


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 20, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Drop a link if you do man, interested in seeing the end product of the Lemon Skunk..


Yeah i topped the 3 lemon skunk as well... 1st time trying it and it has worked... topped at the 5th node and now i have nice v shaped plants at the top...

its going to be a good harvest i think.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 20, 2009)

The first day of week 4! 
The buds are getting huge! 
Smelling very nice and fruity with a slight undertone of apples coming through..
The girl on the right is flowering slightly behind the other, but she is catching up....may just have to take her an extra week longer when i harvest just to finish her off...  but we will see..
.Cant wait! 



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 20, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Yeah i topped the 3 lemon skunk as well... 1st time trying it and it has worked... topped at the 5th node and now i have nice v shaped plants at the top...
> 
> its going to be a good harvest i think.


Good stuff man, good stuff.. 
Think i'm going to give topping or fimming a go on a few of my next plants..


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 20, 2009)

its scary at first as you dont want to "hurt" your girls but given about 3 days after the stress they begin to take off like crazy


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 20, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> its scary at first as you dont want to "hurt" your girls but given about 3 days after the stress they begin to take off like crazy


I was supposed to FIM these at first but i didn't have the time for a long vegging stage, but yea, i know what you mean, i always get worried for dem.. when i water i'm like..i hope this waters ok...even when they looking good i'm thinking...its a setup.. 
and cutting the top off! you would of thought it would kill it but MJ's a natural born survivor!


----------



## newgrower21 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice grow


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 20, 2009)

newgrower21 said:


> very nice grow


Thanks for stoppin by man,


----------



## luckydog82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Girls looking excellent G4J , I have to admit the BB has a lovely smell to it


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 20, 2009)

luckydog82 said:


> Girls looking excellent G4J , I have to admit the BB has a lovely smell to it


Thanks man, 
It does i have to say, its starting to over-power my carbon filter!   
but odour neutralising isn't a major issue for me, just helps...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 20, 2009)

anyone know what the blue box means where people have repped you?
Just, i got 2 blue ones and the rest are green????


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 20, 2009)

that girl on the left is a bush! props on both man


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 21, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> that girl on the left is a bush! props on both man


 
Thanks man, 
Just watered dem man and i was thinking the exact same thing man!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 21, 2009)

23 days after switching to 12/12! i'm real chuffed at how these are going at the minute.. 
Gave dem some plain PH'd water today, everything else is golden.. 

Really looking forward to these buds swellin up.. 
i'm just in a real good mood today..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 21, 2009)

that last pic is a beaut, glad to see you doin so well and havin fun with it


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 21, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> that last pic is a beaut, glad to see you doin so well and havin fun with it


Thanks man,


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello again, day 24 today, looking tasty as always.. 
Trichome production is really coming along now and the buds are continuing to swell up! woohoo!! 
Couple of bushes in der! 
sorry bout the last pic.. the loupe moved slightly abd it was one of about 10 that i took! camera just aint good enough for extreme close ups and ive improvised as much as i can.. 
gunna have to get a better cam or try out the ol' ball and chain's cam...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 22, 2009)

not sure why a couple of pics are horizontal as i rotated dem before but oh well, you can still see...


----------



## rasclot (Dec 22, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> not sure why a couple of pics are horizontal as i rotated dem before but oh well, you can still see...


 they look spot on mate gonna be sum good shit


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 22, 2009)

rasclot said:


> they look spot on mate gonna be sum good shit


Thanks Ras man, 
The excitement is almost too much to bear...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 23, 2009)

Help!! My water tank has FROZEN! 
I've only got 2litres of rain water and i went to get some more last night and boom! frozen solid.. 
I'm going to be feeding with nutes next watering so would it be cool to use mountain spring water from the store?
i used this on my last grow to flush cause my water tank ran out and noway am i using tap water!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 23, 2009)

Day 25.. 
Luckily, the water tank thawed out slightly and i managed to get my water out.. 
everything is still good, 
I didn't water much the other day; probly why the pots feel light again; so will be feeding some more nutes tomorow, gunna up the dosage for week 4 now.. 
The lady on the right is alot taller than her sister.. buds sites going all the way up  should be a nice sized cola huggin that soon..


----------



## rasclot (Dec 23, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Day 25..
> Luckily, the water tank thawed out slightly and i managed to get my water out..
> everything is still good,
> I didn't water much the other day; probly why the pots feel light again; so will be feeding some more nutes tomorow, gunna up the dosage for week 4 now..
> The lady on the right is alot taller than her sister.. buds sites going all the way up  should be a nice sized cola huggin that soon..


 they look well good mate better than mine at the mo the blz bud is struglin


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 23, 2009)

rasclot said:


> they look well good mate better than mine at the mo the blz bud is struglin


Thanks Ras, 
I got my fingers crossed for your BLZ man,


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 24, 2009)

26 days since switching to 12/12.. 
Fed some nutes today, slightly stronger than last week... 
Trichs are all over the big leaves aswell now...  should get some nice trim....good cause i'm getting a bubblesac soon! 
can't wait till a few more weeks when they're covered! 

When i rotate a pic that is horizontal it never seems to post properly... can anyone help me out here?


----------



## corykindbud (Dec 24, 2009)

nice plants man smoke weed


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 24, 2009)

corykindbud said:


> nice plants man smoke weed


Thanks man, 
smoke weed indeed...


----------



## eager apprentice (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking real good mate - your gonna be harvesting some quality bud soon i reckon, i cant wait to see how much you get off them, and what you think of the quality to. im counting down the days till mine looks the same (please god, please)

merry christmas and a bud-full new year joe.


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 24, 2009)

eager apprentice said:


> Looking real good mate - your gonna be harvesting some quality bud soon i reckon, i cant wait to see how much you get off them, and what you think of the quality to. im counting down the days till mine looks the same (please god, please)
> 
> merry christmas and a bud-full new year joe.


Thanks man, 
I'm hoping for a good yield this time round.. 
sumit to last me till my next grow is done.. 

Have a good christmas man, gunna check under my plants in the morning to see if santa's come!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 25, 2009)

merry xmas G4J!! hope santa didnt leave u any spider mites hehehehe


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

merry crimbo g have a good1


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 25, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> merry xmas G4J!! hope santa didnt leave u any spider mites hehehehe


Merry christmas to you too man... 
nah man, ive bin a good boy this year  he left me nothing but more trichs!...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 25, 2009)

rasclot said:


> merry crimbo g have a good1


Happy xmas Ras man, 
its a bit late i know..but hey, its still xmas...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 25, 2009)

First of all.... MERRY CHRISTMAS!
bit late i know.. 
hope everyone had a good time....

I'm pretty baked right now so i'm gunna make dis quick.. 

Day 27! 
Looking good still


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 26, 2009)

Hope everyone avin a good weekend..

Day 28 today...

Everything is going well 
Probably going to feed on monday, pots are light but i think dem girls will be good for another day..
Nothing else left to say really ...
Enjoy the weekend...


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 28, 2009)

Missed yesterday, hant been very well..
So i'm going to bang day 29 on ere first, so this is day 29.. (sunday)


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello everyone.. 
Day 30 today and we now started week 5! 
Fed some nutes today, looking sweet and sparkly! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend..


----------



## The Potologist (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow man looking extremely sexy. I am a huge fan of Greenhouse Seeds. My personal favorite smoke is the Super Silver Haze. By far the best shit I have ever smoked. I usually stick with them for seeds, but I also Like Lowlife as well as Serious Seeds. I will keep an eye on this grow for sure. Congrats, and keep them things a blazin!!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 28, 2009)

The Potologist said:


> Wow man looking extremely sexy. I am a huge fan of Greenhouse Seeds. My personal favorite smoke is the Super Silver Haze. By far the best shit I have ever smoked. I usually stick with them for seeds, but I also Like Lowlife as well as Serious Seeds. I will keep an eye on this grow for sure. Congrats, and keep them things a blazin!!


Thanks for stoppin by The Potologist.. 

Serious seeds are good man, gonna go with a few of their srains on my fourth grow i think...


----------



## eager apprentice (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking SOOOOO f***ing nice now bruv, exactly like Arjan and franco's BB - just goes to show - follow their advice and you can get amazing results for sure.
Halfway through the flowering period and you can just imagine the kind of yield your going to pull of them - quality mate.


----------



## zennan (Dec 29, 2009)

really nice work grow4joe


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 29, 2009)

woot woot, BB looking good, are u noticing the buds starting to fill in?


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 29, 2009)

eager apprentice said:


> Looking SOOOOO f***ing nice now bruv, exactly like Arjan and franco's BB - just goes to show - follow their advice and you can get amazing results for sure.
> Halfway through the flowering period and you can just imagine the kind of yield your going to pull of them - quality mate.


 Thanks man,  
Hoping for a good yield......but then.. aren't we all.. 





HookedOnChronic said:


> woot woot, BB looking good, are u noticing the buds starting to fill in?


Thanks Chronic..  
Yea man i am  always checking out the top colas to see how much more they've grown.. i love it!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 29, 2009)

31 days from switching to 12/12.. 
Sorry bout the pics, didn't have any time to take dem properly, so its just lights pics today..
Everything is going well, trichomes are now even on the bigger leaves! 
can't wait!!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 30, 2009)

Day 32 today, lots of pics for you all...


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 30, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Day 32 today, lots of pics for you all...


Looking fantastic man, them plants will look frikken gorgeous in two weeks! Mine's been doing alright; been in flowering for a week or so now...I hope mine turns out as good as yours have!


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 30, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Looking fantastic man, them plants will look frikken gorgeous in two weeks! Mine's been doing alright; been in flowering for a week or so now...I hope mine turns out as good as yours have!


Thanks Doc.. 

Now about to check yours out..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 31, 2009)

Day 33 today, 
Fed dem some nutes...
dats about it..


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 31, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!!!


Beautiful, just beautiful Joe! Resin production is well underway it looks like! Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 1, 2010)

Day 34 today and nothing else really to say..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 1, 2010)

Dr.RR said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful Joe! Resin production is well underway it looks like! Happy New Year to you as well!


Thanks Doc, you spot on there man..  cant wait to see the trichomes in another few weeks.. 

And a Happy New Year to you man,


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 1, 2010)

dammmmnn dude the plant on the left has taken off soooooo much man holy shit blows me away, that cola is fuckin sick


----------



## Rydub (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking nice and healthy! looks like you have thows plants on autopilot! keep it up


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 2, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> dammmmnn dude the plant on the left has taken off soooooo much man holy shit blows me away, that cola is fuckin sick


I know man, its filling out now aswell  
Got a good pic of the top cola in todays update... which i'm now doing.. 





Rydub said:


> Looking nice and healthy! looks like you have thows plants on autopilot! keep it up


Thanks for stoppin by Rydub 
 they pretty much run the show man..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 2, 2010)

Day 35 today, gunna make dis quick cause its 1.30 in tha morning and i'm  
More pics though.. 
Now starting the 6th week...


----------



## Dr.RR (Jan 2, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Day 35 today, gunna make dis quick cause its 1.30 in tha morning and i'm
> More pics though..
> Now starting the 6th week...



Oh yeah!!! Lovin these nugs man! Those are gonna be huge by the time their done! 
Edit: Woohoo post # 420 for me haha!


----------



## NonSensical (Jan 3, 2010)

Dr.RR said:


> Oh yeah!!! Lovin these nugs man! Those are gonna be huge by the time their done!
> Edit: Woohoo post # 420 for me haha!



lol nice, and beautiful plants also.I can't wait to see the count. What you should try next time though is topping, works great for a safe and easy way of getting more buds.

Also, are you going to deprive them of light in their last 2 days for more trichs?


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello peeps.. 
Been a bit behind lately cause i've been unwell so i'm posting Day 36 first and then todays...


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Day 37 today and the buds are really getting huge and frosty! 

i have one problem though...
The tips of the fan leaves on the top part of the lady on the right have some discoloration on them.. there are pics of this. Its only the one on the right and its only affecting the top fan leaves, any clues? in one pic you can see the main area affected where the fan leaves are turning up at the edges...
other than that all is well, the buds are looking great.. 
i've raised the lady on the right aswell and i have a little unknown strain growing, which has been going straight on 12/12 from seed for probably over a week now.. its far from the light so i'm not expecting vigorous growth .. wanna see how that goes.. 

any help on the leaf prob would be much appreciated though..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 4, 2010)

having some problems with my pc so i'll have to try again..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 4, 2010)

there we go.. 
leaf pics are first up...


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Dr.RR said:


> Oh yeah!!! Lovin these nugs man! Those are gonna be huge by the time their done!
> Edit: Woohoo post # 420 for me haha!



Yea man dem nugs are plumping up now! 





NonSensical said:


> lol nice, and beautiful plants also.I can't wait to see the count. What you should try next time though is topping, works great for a safe and easy way of getting more buds.
> 
> Also, are you going to deprive them of light in their last 2 days for more trichs?


Thanks Nonsensical 
i was going to FIM these ladys but i didn't have the time to veg for long enough, next go though.. 
I will probably give them 36 hours of darkness but i'm not too sure yet as it would be cold and i don't want no mold going down 36hours from harvest.. so if i get a heater then yes, but if i don't, i'll wait till next grow, i really don't think it will make that much difference cause they should be bangin' anyway!


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 4, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> there we go..
> leaf pics are first up...


Looking good Joe!
This looks to be a Mg deficiency.I'd flush her(or the both of them really)with ph'ed water and start back with your feeding schedule.Magnesium is locked out in acidic soil.
Hope this helps.
Other than that they really look great how tall are they?


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Looking good Joe!
> This looks to be a Mg deficiency.I'd flush her(or the both of them really)with ph'ed water and start back with your feeding schedule.Magnesium is locked out in acidic soil.
> Hope this helps.
> Other than that they really look great how tall are they?


Thanks for the help Huh?? 
the thing is, i watered dem yesterday with plain PH'd water to wash away any build ups as usuall, i didnt notice anything then but i didn't really look that hard, it could of been there, just not as bad, so, because i have already gave them each plain water, can i just feed dem with nutes on the next feed as normal? i hope that made enough sense..  
oh and i'll get the height for ya tomoro..


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 4, 2010)

Flush each of your plants with 10-15 gallons (you're using 5 gallon pots correct?) of quality water to rinse away any salt buildups.Then continue with your nutrients.The reason I say flush them both is because if you have been feeding both plants the same then the other one will run into this problem sooner or later.
I flush about once a month to prevent salt build up.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 5, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Flush each of your plants with 10-15 gallons (you're using 5 gallon pots correct?) of quality water to rinse away any salt buildups.Then continue with your nutrients.The reason I say flush them both is because if you have been feeding both plants the same then the other one will run into this problem sooner or later.
> I flush about once a month to prevent salt build up.


Thanks man, 
Gonna flush dem tomorow.. 
It doesn't appear to have gotten any worse...
buds are still gaining weight and resin..
one question i do have is, i use rain water but i may not have enough and its probably frozen anyway so can i use water from the store and adjust the PH accordingly?


----------



## Dr.RR (Jan 5, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks man,
> Gonna flush dem tomorow..
> It doesn't appear to have gotten any worse...
> buds are still gaining weight and resin..
> one question i do have is, i use rain water but i may not have enough and its probably frozen anyway so can i use water from the store and adjust the PH accordingly?


I've been using distilled water from wal-mart throughout my whole grow, works perfectly fine and the pH is much better than spring water/drinking water/tap.


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes,distilled water is best for flushing.They also make flushing agents like clearex,flora kleen,etc that help remove salts.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 5, 2010)

38 days after switching to 12/12 and they stink!
A fruity skunky smell has overpowered my room and its lovely.. 
Resin production is well on the way and the buds keep packing on the weight.. plenty of pics there, i can't help but take loads! 
Flushing tomorow...


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr.RR said:


> I've been using distilled water from wal-mart throughout my whole grow, works perfectly fine and the pH is much better than spring water/drinking water/tap.


Thanks for the tip Doc 





Huh?? said:


> Yes,distilled water is best for flushing.They also make flushing agents like clearex,flora kleen,etc that help remove salts.


Its settled then, distilled water it is, hant got walmarts where i'm from though so ill have to find somewhere else..


----------



## brick20 (Jan 5, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> thanks for the tip doc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good.... Have you taken any clones...?


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 6, 2010)

brick20 said:


> looking good.... Have you taken any clones...?


Thanks Brick20 
I didn't take any from these girls, going away soon after the grow so i will be starting with fresh strains..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't get anywhere today cause the snow but i managed to get some rain water last night anyways..
the thing is, i have only flushed one plant...doing it right now 
i could only get 10 litres of fresh rain water, so i've gone and fed that to the lady with the problem and then i'll get some more for the girl to her left.. i know its not that much but its better than nothing right..
I put 2 litres in first and the run off was clear, then when i started putting the rest through it changed to a nutrient like colour, so although its not as much water, it seems to be flushing away the salt build up... so now we wait and hope that it was enough to flush it all away...
whats your take Huh??...


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 6, 2010)

Day 39 today and i've just finished flushing the lady on the right, i hope that has done the job..
Going to flush the other one either today or tomorow, depending on when i get more water out..
The other girl is very light but i think she can hold out for one more day until i flush her aswell,

Right Plant Height: 75 CM 
Left Plant Height: 88 CM


----------



## FromClone (Jan 6, 2010)

hell ya looking good!


grow4joe said:


> Cant believe ive only had one comment...
> Nobody interested in the Big Bang?....
> Maybe my next grow there will be more...gonna be growing either purple wreck or blackberry...
> 
> ...


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 6, 2010)

FromClone said:


> hell ya looking good!



Thanks FromClone..


----------



## weedyweedy (Jan 6, 2010)

Your plants look great G4J! Sorry couldn't join you in growing Bigbang. I'm growing Satori instead  I will keep you posted


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 6, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> i could only get 10 litres of fresh rain water, so i've gone and fed that to the lady with the problem and then i'll get some more for the girl to her left.. i know its not that much but its better than nothing right..
> I put 2 litres in first and the run off was clear, then when i started putting the rest through it changed to a nutrient like colour, so although its not as much water, it seems to be flushing away the salt build up... so now we wait and hope that it was enough to flush it all away...
> whats your take Huh??...


If they're in 5 gallon pots then I doubt that will be enough water,as 10 liters is only half of 5 gallons.I always use about 3 times as much water than the size of container I'm using(3 gallons for a 1 gallon pot,15 gallons for a 5 gallon pot,etc.).
Flushing is a pain in the ass,but it's something that should be done to avoid problems.I'll be flushing a few of my girls tonight


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 6, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Right Plant Height: 75 CM
> Left Plant Height: 88 CM


Also,I'd find someway to get the plant on the right as close to the light as the other.Getting it 5 inches closer will provide it with much more light.Just stack a couple of books under the pot or something.
Sorry if I sound like I'm criticizing.
The buds look great man,keep it up!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 6, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> Your plants look great G4J! Sorry couldn't join you in growing Bigbang. I'm growing Satori instead  I will keep you posted


Thanks man, 
sorry to hear dat, but i'm looking forward to seeing your satori now though so its all good..

_SATORI_ 












Huh?? said:


> If they're in 5 gallon pots then I doubt that will be enough water,as 10 liters is only half of 5 gallons.I always use about 3 times as much water than the size of container I'm using(3 gallons for a 1 gallon pot,15 gallons for a 5 gallon pot,etc.).
> Flushing is a pain in the ass,but it's something that should be done to avoid problems.I'll be flushing a few of my girls tonight


i'm gunna get as much water as i can tomorow, can't do much now as its lights off, plus all my water is frozen solid.. 
but yea man, its gotta be done.. when i get the water to flush the girl on the right, would it still be ok to finish flushing the other?





Huh?? said:


> Also,I'd find someway to get the plant on the right as close to the light as the other.Getting it 5 inches closer will provide it with much more light.Just stack a couple of books under the pot or something.
> Sorry if I sound like I'm criticizing.
> The buds look great man,keep it up!


No worrys man, its cool, we all here to help right.. 
but if you go back a few pages, there should be a pic of the pots, i've raised the one on the right a few days ago..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 7, 2010)

be careful you dont drown em, just sounds like your giving em tons of water

buds are looking great, knew the one on the left would catch up and pass the right


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 7, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> be careful you dont drown em, just sounds like your giving em tons of water
> 
> buds are looking great, knew the one on the left would catch up and pass the right


yea man, i thought the same ting, but the girl on the right (who i flushed yesterday) is looking great man.. 

She surprised me at how quickly she shot up..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 7, 2010)

OK,  so i went to a few stores in search of some distilled water and in my stoned state i have come home to find i have bought 15 litres of de-ionized water! 
I've tested the PH of the water and its reading 5.8 so thats a good start.. 
is this water ok to give to my plants?
Mite be a silly question but i don't wanna harm my girls..


----------



## i like smokin (Jan 7, 2010)

thought id drop by for another peek and ur lookin good m8, the discoloured leaves, the 1 i grew did the same but i put it down to nute burn n the fact im a tool, is there such a thing as genetic deficiency? ,been lookin at my grow pics and your tich production is well ahead of what mine was at same time into flower. think the water is the same as distilled just made in a different way maybe, cant wait to se what u yeild from these girls defo leave in the dark for a few days before harvest i did and there was a difference not huge tho, best of luck!!!!!



smoke on.


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 7, 2010)

Deionized water has no salt but can still contain bacteria and such,I'd probably use it if I had to though.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 7, 2010)

i like smokin said:


> thought id drop by for another peek and ur lookin good m8, the discoloured leaves, the 1 i grew did the same but i put it down to nute burn n the fact im a tool, is there such a thing as genetic deficiency? ,been lookin at my grow pics and your tich production is well ahead of what mine was at same time into flower. think the water is the same as distilled just made in a different way maybe, cant wait to se what u yeild from these girls defo leave in the dark for a few days before harvest i did and there was a difference not huge tho, best of luck!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> smoke on.


Thanks man.. 
I can't believe the rate the trichs are forming, its insane! 
my last grow the trichs weren't even this heavy when i cut, let alone at 40 days! 
 gotta love it.. 
its down to salt build up from the nutrients, gotta flush it away or it stops the plant taking up nutes.. pretty sure that sums it up.. 

Can't wait till weigh day!  





Huh?? said:


> Deionized water has no salt but can still contain bacteria and such,I'd probably use it if I had to though.


Yea its all i could get in the short time.. but atleast i will learn in future... get my water supply in bigger quantities before it either runs out or freezes! 

But I come also as a bearer of good news 
i've melted down 12 litres of fresh snow  and will be giving this to the lady on the right tomorow once i adjust the PH.. so atleast she will be flushed good and propa' with nice fresh water and the other will have to have the deionized water for this time...hope she does ok..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 7, 2010)

Day 40 today and ive been melting snow all day! Got 12 litres though so 'im chuffed 
Finish off the flush on both tomorow, bit worried about using deionized water on my girl on the left but its all i have right now.. fingers crossed..
anyone else used this before for flushing?

Lots of nice bud pics, just look at the trichs forming on the leaves! 



edit: Forgot to mention i've raised the girl on the right slightly more..  .... incase anyone thought it suddenly shot up 13cm's


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 8, 2010)

+rep for the smartest stoner idea ever lol, melting snow never crossed my mind once for some reason


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 8, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> +rep for the smartest stoner idea ever lol, melting snow never crossed my mind once for some reason


Nice one man... 
I done it last time it snowed but it took ages..
This 12 litres i melted yesterday took me all day! 
My heating broke so ive been using the kettle and electric heater.. took me like a good 4 hours or so, geting the ph right and everything, i found the best way is to always leave about a litre or two of warmed up melted snow in the bucket or what have you and the snow melts alot faster.. 
I read somewhere that says its the best stuff to flush with..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 41 today and the flush has been complete.. 
All seems well 
I'll take some more pics tomorow, didn't have alot of time today.. all that flushing! 
Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## weedyweedy (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking perfect G4J! Seems just like yesterday when I saw them growing up as seedlings  Look how they've grown!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 9, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> Looking perfect G4J! Seems just like yesterday when I saw them growing up as seedlings  Look how they've grown!


 Thanks man.. 
I can't believe how fast this grow has gone! 
and i thought 3 months would take ages!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 9, 2010)

6 weeks old today! 
Hoping to take dem to 10 or 11 weeks but who knows.. early days yet still..

Things are good since yesterdays flushing, should i give em' the normal week seven dose of nutes on the next feed or should i lower it slightly?
The tops are getting fat! but the lady on the left isn't producing as much resin yet but i'm hoping its should take off in a few days like the other one did in.. 

 More bud porn....................


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 9, 2010)

Any ideas on how i can get the smell down...the girls are really strating to pong and its too much for my carbon filter to handle.. 
Ive got lavender sprays (nothing gets sprayed in the grow room) which are strong and scented candles around here and there, a window is a jar in the grow room for fresh air etc.. and i've got a flannel with vicks on it on the radiator! 
its not enough.......
if i was to get another ex. fan and carbon filter and run it in the grow room but not inside the tent, that should work right?...
So the air coming out of the tent is being filtered and then coming out into the grow room where another fan awaits to suck up and filter that air and then dumping it through the window... 
any opinions?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 9, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Any ideas on how i can get the smell down...the girls are really strating to pong and its too much for my carbon filter to handle..
> Ive got lavender sprays (nothing gets sprayed in the grow room) which are strong and scented candles around here and there, a window is a jar in the grow room for fresh air etc.. and i've got a flannel with vicks on it on the radiator!
> its not enough.......
> if i was to get another ex. fan and carbon filter and run it in the grow room but not inside the tent, that should work right?...
> ...


What about a De Ionizer.????


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> What about a De Ionizer.????


Do you mean an ionizer, isn't a de-ionizer for water?
but good idea anyway i never thought about that, need more money though cause i'll have to get a good'un..


----------



## eager apprentice (Jan 9, 2010)

have you seen the DIY ONA buckets for odor control in the DIY threads? - just stick a fan on top of a bucket blowing down into the bucket, drill holes in the bucket around the sides (around the upper part of the bucket), put some of the ONA Gel mixed with water - some people throw in some of those water absorbing crystals which prolongs the life of the mixture - put in to the bottom of the bucket and that helps alot apparently - you would put that into the room just outside of your tent to filter the carbon filtered air before it went outside.
Or try making one of the DIY carbon filters and sticking that onto your ducting once it is out of your tent? just a thought - since i have looked into odor control i have read allsorts mate.

Good luck, im really keen to see what you come up with cos i will probably follow suit!! Its ace having someone who is doing the same as me but is further ahead as i can really learn from your experiences.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 9, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> have you seen the DIY ONA buckets for odor control in the DIY threads? - just stick a fan on top of a bucket blowing down into the bucket, drill holes in the bucket around the sides (around the upper part of the bucket), put some of the ONA Gel mixed with water - some people throw in some of those water absorbing crystals which prolongs the life of the mixture - put in to the bottom of the bucket and that helps alot apparently - you would put that into the room just outside of your tent to filter the carbon filtered air before it went outside.
> Or try making one of the DIY carbon filters and sticking that onto your ducting once it is out of your tent? just a thought - since i have looked into odor control i have read allsorts mate.
> 
> Good luck, im really keen to see what you come up with cos i will probably follow suit!! Its ace having someone who is doing the same as me but is further ahead as i can really learn from your experiences.


Great stuff man, nice one.. 
Gunna look into it tomorow after ive had my beauty sleep.. (if you see me you would know, i haven't had any for a while.. )

but seriously, good info man, i'll post some pics when i have a play about..(man that sounds rude).. ... because i'll most probably try a few tings when i get abit of cash in.. moneys tight at the minute...
I would +rep you man but it seems i have to spread the love else where first..


----------



## oscar de grouch (Jan 9, 2010)

I second that ionizer idea. I have a GH BB grow goin on and I have a bathroom sized ionizer in the closet where she is kept. Still has a slight odor, but its easily masked by an plug-in defuser down the hall. 

Anyway, I wanted to ask (forgive me if I skipped over this information somehow)... How tall were they when you began to flower compared to now at 6 weeks? Just wondering what to expect in the comming weeks as far as room goes


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 9, 2010)

oscar de grouch said:


> I second that ionizer idea. I have a GH BB grow goin on and I have a bathroom sized ionizer in the closet where she is kept. Still has a slight odor, but its easily masked by an plug-in defuser down the hall.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to ask (forgive me if I skipped over this information somehow)... How tall were they when you began to flower compared to now at 6 weeks? Just wondering what to expect in the comming weeks as far as room goes


Sorry about the Ionizer thingy? Not enough cones today...


----------



## DWR (Jan 10, 2010)

looking real good man ! Bet u cant wait for the apple taste  mmmm


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 10, 2010)

DWR said:


> looking real good man ! Bet u cant wait for the apple taste  mmmm


Nice one man, 
I'm getting real excited now.. 
The lady on the left is giving off a strong peach smell... strange huh..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 10, 2010)

oscar de grouch said:


> I second that ionizer idea. I have a GH BB grow goin on and I have a bathroom sized ionizer in the closet where she is kept. Still has a slight odor, but its easily masked by an plug-in defuser down the hall.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to ask (forgive me if I skipped over this information somehow)... How tall were they when you began to flower compared to now at 6 weeks? Just wondering what to expect in the comming weeks as far as room goes


How are your BB getting on?
I've had a quick look about but there are all sorts out there, do you mind if i ask you what make your bathroom ionizer is, then maybe i could find a local distributer.. 
I want to get one that i know someone else has for the same reason.. 

Right now i can't think too good but i'm pretty sure they were about 15'' tall when i switched the lights, only had 23 days of veg so i think they have done well..  





laceygirl said:


> Sorry about the Ionizer thingy? Not enough cones today...


No worrys, i would still be racking my brain if you hadn't said anything..  smoke a nice bowl for me aswel will ya i'm down to a crap bit of low grade thai until later!... 

More Seed Than Weed!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 43 since 12/12..
Lady on the left is smelling very much like peaches...weird i know..
The girl on the right is very skunky, put it this way.. they both reek! 

You can notice the yellowing is getting worse on one girl, even after the flush, am i right?
I was going to feed dem both some nutes when ever they feel light again, but i'm unsure of what to do... any tips?

But still the buds seem fine, thank f**k..  and the girl on the left is getting huge buds! very long and they're starting to bulk up already! 
They are very different in terms of flowers..its great to look at.. 
not sure if the last sentence made sense or not.. i kept reading it over and over and now the words have lost all meaning! 



damn thats alot of pics...


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 10, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> You can notice the yellowing is getting worse on one girl, even after the flush, am i right?
> I was going to feed dem both some nutes when ever they feel light again, but i'm unsure of what to do... any tips?
> 
> But still the buds seem fine, thank f**k..


It does seem a little worse.Plants that have had nutrient lockouts may take a few days to bounce back after flushing.
How much water did you end up flushing that plant with?
You can go back to full strength nutes after flushing.You should also feed right away after flushing or else the plant only has water untill you do feed(which would'nt help the problem any).
The buds are still growing because the plant is taking from the leaves to give to the buds.

Peaches huh?Interesting


----------



## oscar de grouch (Jan 10, 2010)

> How are your BB getting on?
> I've had a quick look about but there are all sorts out there, do you mind if i ask you what make your bathroom ionizer is, then maybe i could find a local distributer..
> I want to get one that i know someone else has for the same reason..
> 
> Right now i can't think too good but i'm pretty sure they were about 15'' tall when i switched the lights, only had 23 days of veg so i think they have done well..


I'm not sure of the brand. Its light off right now so I can't check. But I got it at Walmart, if that helps. Though, she is only about 2 weeks flower. Not too sure if that bathroom thing will work on its own in the future. It could also be that I'm just used to the smell. Who knows? But I looked on their website and they have an upright one for $55, which isn't too bad.

My BB is getting along nicely. She sure is a nute hog, though. I'm doing organic only and I dunno how much longer that will last. She's hunnngry! Having similar problems with the leaves yellowing. I had a mg deficiency going on for about a week, corrected it, and now the yellowing.

Yours are looking purdy tasty!  I hope mine turn out that nice


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 11, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> It does seem a little worse.Plants that have had nutrient lockouts may take a few days to bounce back after flushing.
> How much water did you end up flushing that plant with?
> You can go back to full strength nutes after flushing.You should also feed right away after flushing or else the plant only has water untill you do feed(which would'nt help the problem any).
> The buds are still growing because the plant is taking from the leaves to give to the buds.
> ...


Great advice man, thanks.. 
I managed to flush both with 20 litres each.. i know there should be more used but its all i could get in short notice, its better than none..
It seems the yellowing may have slowed down slightly, it doesn't appear to have spread much at all.. so i'm going in with some nutes tomorow.. 
I'll update as usuall anyways..

yea man i know it took me by surprise, i even called the missus over and stuck my finger up her nose and she agreed, peaches.. 





oscar de grouch said:


> I'm not sure of the brand. Its light off right now so I can't check. But I got it at Walmart, if that helps. Though, she is only about 2 weeks flower. Not too sure if that bathroom thing will work on its own in the future. It could also be that I'm just used to the smell. Who knows? But I looked on their website and they have an upright one for $55, which isn't too bad.
> 
> My BB is getting along nicely. She sure is a nute hog, though. I'm doing organic only and I dunno how much longer that will last. She's hunnngry! Having similar problems with the leaves yellowing. I had a mg deficiency going on for about a week, corrected it, and now the yellowing.
> 
> Yours are looking purdy tasty!  I hope mine turn out that nice


Thanks man, 
Hant got no walmarts round here man, will probably have to find sumit online which is closer..i'll av a butchers about, thanks anyway man, 
The BB sure do love the nutes thats for sure.. 
I think its like Huh?? said above, because of the flush and the fact that i haven't fed nutes since then, the buds are feeding from the leaves, so in theory, feed with nutes no more leaf hogging.. 
Got any snaps of your BB?


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 11, 2010)

44 days since switching to 12/12.. 
Not much to report, yellowing is slowing down, going to feed some nutes tomorow, not long now till harvest! roll on february! 

A few more pics for y'all... 
3rd pic is of the top cola on the right hand girl, the leaf tips are turning purple! 
I thought it was signs of over-watering at first because of the flush but its spreading over the whole leaf instead of just the edges..  



.G4J.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 11, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> 44 days since switching to 12/12..
> Not much to report, yellowing is slowing down, going to feed some nutes tomorow, not long now till harvest! Roll on february!
> 
> A few more pics for y'all...
> ...


yummy>>>>>>


----------



## Dr. Indica (Jan 11, 2010)

Subscribed, these look incredible. I might have to grab some on my next order.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 11, 2010)

funny u say the left one smells like peaches

a buddy had some bc big bang from vancouver seed bank (breeder was next generation)... and he got one phenotype that reaked like fuzzy peaches, had the densest bud off all 4 females as well, but didnt yield the most as it was the smallest of the 4


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> yummy>>>>>>


Thanks laceygirl.. 





Dr. Indica said:


> Subscribed, these look incredible. I might have to grab some on my next order.


Thanks for pullin up a seat Dr. Indica .. 
I was a wee bit skeptical about GHS BB in the early days of this thread but i'm very impressed at the results so far.. i take my hat off to the boys at green house seed co..
Might even send dem a few pics, as they haven't got any decent ones of Big Bang on their website..  
might work, who knows, i got on telly one time after i kept emailing people my opinions and ideas! 






HookedOnChronic said:


> funny u say the left one smells like peaches
> 
> a buddy had some bc big bang from vancouver seed bank (breeder was next generation)... and he got one phenotype that reaked like fuzzy peaches, had the densest bud off all 4 females as well, but didnt yield the most as it was the smallest of the 4


Hhhmm.. its got me thinking now.. (and i don't like to think that much... )
I heard a few stories of the Green House Seed Co taking strains from other companies, growing them out and selling the seeds as their own, maybe the stories could be true, after all, alot of the seed companies out there do claim to have the orginal this, and the original that, so yeah, long story short.. its got me thinking..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 11, 2010)

yea ive heard greenhouse takes a lot of companies strains and mixes them with there own, then call it there own
heard that about nirvana too
a lot of the original strains are from smaller seed companies, or so i hear


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 11, 2010)

although some form big bud is on almost every companies site....lol


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 11, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> yea ive heard greenhouse takes a lot of companies strains and mixes them with there own, then call it there own
> heard that about nirvana too
> a lot of the original strains are from smaller seed companies, or so i hear


Yea man..
The best seed companies to go for are:



Ceres Seeds
Seedism
DNA Genetics
Magus Genetics
Flying Dutchmen
Reserva Privada
TH Seeds
Spice Of Life Seeds
Paradise Seeds
Serious Seeds (_They got the original bubblegum) _
All the above seed companies have won numerous awards, they have concentrated their efforts on a range of strains for the past twenty years. They believe in nurturing quality over mass production of substandard strains.
Basically, instead of constantly banging out new, probably unstable strains, these selected seed companies just keep making the same ones better and better.. 
oohhh yeeaaa 

Oh, and look out for Holy Smoke Seeds aswell, coming out in.. around march/april time, should be growing 1 or 2 of their strains..


----------



## weedyweedy (Jan 11, 2010)

You forgot to mention the best seed company above all you listed: Mr. Nice
Mandala is also good, no bad things has ever been said about them nor complaints on their strains


----------



## weedyweedy (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah there's so much bad rep for Green House. People say the seeds sometimes do not germinate, always hermies, and if they do grow well the smoke turns out to be average. This is one interesting thread where Shantibaba, part owner of Mr. Nice, comments on the reputation of Green House:

Green House Seed Co. So much negativity


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2010)

joe i have only checked a few of those breeders out
you forgot sensi seeds and TGA seeds they are also well respected, i really want TGA strains

TH seeds and reserva privada? they are both reliable as well as stable strains?

also BIG BUDDHA seeds, know anything about them?


----------



## RedEyeJedi UK (Jan 12, 2010)

First of Joe, NICE thread dude..... you have some beautiful girls there.. I can't wait to see if I can get mine like that!

Im along for the ride on this 1 for sure!

Oh and by the way - Barney's Farm seeds are pretty good and there is a new seed bank - Positronics who so far have good feed back for quality and quantity, Their Blue Rhino and their version of Critical Mass (#47) sound like they could be worth a grow!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 12, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> You forgot to mention the best seed company above all you listed: Mr. Nice
> Mandala is also good, no bad things has ever been said about them nor complaints on their strains


 Of course, how could i have forgot Mr Nice.. 
and yea, mandala have some reputable strains on the market, good looking out man, 





weedyweedy said:


> Yeah there's so much bad rep for Green House. People say the seeds sometimes do not germinate, always hermies, and if they do grow well the smoke turns out to be average. This is one interesting thread where Shantibaba, part owner of Mr. Nice, comments on the reputation of Green House:
> 
> Green House Seed Co. So much negativity


They can't all be bad i suppose , i mean, mine seem like good pheno's, but its all right having buds like this now, but will they be similar if i were to grow some more BB from a different pack or are they going to be completely different phenotypes? 
but i'm going to check this thread out soon man, thanks, 





HookedOnChronic said:


> joe i have only checked a few of those breeders out
> you forgot sensi seeds and TGA seeds they are also well respected, i really want TGA strains
> 
> TH seeds and reserva privada? they are both reliable as well as stable strains?
> ...


Wow..  it seems i forgot alot of well known breeders, there are so many! 


Reserva Privada are strains which, until recently, weren't possible to buy from any seed banks. unless you know someone very special..   
Reserva Privada is a West Coast collective of breeders who until now had no place to showcase their creations. (Most of which you can't get anywhere else and are indigenous to the West Coast i.e. Heirloom strains etc.)

Big Buddha have, so i have heard some good strains but, their 'cheese' is not the original cheese, the original cheese being the UK Exodus Cheese is only available in clone.. 

There are so many different strains out there that it would be very difficult to grow every single variety, its a shame.. 





RedEyeJedi UK said:


> First of Joe, NICE thread dude..... you have some beautiful girls there.. I can't wait to see if I can get mine like that!
> 
> Im along for the ride on this 1 for sure!
> 
> Oh and by the way - Barney's Farm seeds are pretty good and there is a new seed bank - Positronics who so far have good feed back for quality and quantity, Their Blue Rhino and their version of Critical Mass (#47) sound like they could be worth a grow!


Nice one RedEye 
Thanks for pulling up a seat man.. 
I've seen alot of Barney's Farm grows on here, but i have yet to check out some of their bud porn..
gunna check out the Positronics ina bit, thanks far dat.. 



.G4J.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 12, 2010)

Day 45 today 
Fed some nutes today, no probs..
Rust spots are on a couple of the lower fan leaves now but i'm not sure if they were there the whole time and i just wasn't paying attention because of the top part or if they are new, but i'm going to see how they get on over the next few days as, like i said, i fed dem some nutes today.. 
The branches are slowly bending over to the side on the girl on the left  looke like some good ol' fashioned staking gonna be going on here real soon! 

Oh and i almost forgot, probably the best update so far because i got myself an Ionizer! Much love to the missus for dat one.. BooYa! 
£50 and its made so much difference i would recommend anyone with some stanky ass weed to get one! Seriously, i had my doubts about it because of the smell in my gaff, i mean, you could smell it on my doorstep! NOT GOOD! but its dulled the smell down, and its good for the plants too!  with a little help from some Auto house air freshners i am once again, a relaxed man..


----------



## Dr. Indica (Jan 12, 2010)

Positronics is not a new company, they've been around since the 80's or before that.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2010)

well we will find out how good the big bang is soon enuff, i have a feeling its not goin to be as potent as other breeders seed
but let us know, i take it u smoke a lot of dope and can tell potent 1-2 hit shit compared to having to smoke a .5 nug or gram to get nice and high

after scowering the site ive narrowed it down to TGA and serious, with TGA being cheaper
might try some of the others

as well a buddy in town has G-Bomb by big buddha thats why i asked about then he wants 200 bones for 10 fem, thats what he paid off vancouver seed bank
think i should try em?


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 12, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> well we will find out how good the big bang is soon enuff, i have a feeling its not goin to be as potent as other breeders seed
> but let us know


I'm not quite sure why,but most people think that is the case.
Looking at the genetics(skunk,northern lights and el nino)you would think that it's a good strain.I'm just curious as to why people don't think big bang is potent.I'll bet it has a lot to do with Greenhouse's reputation.
Here are a couple pics of the Big Bang(sorry about the second pic my camera sucks)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2010)

yea @huh??- well the big bang i smoked from next generation wasnt the most potent smoke ever, i just wanna see what joe has to say about his smoke after maybe it is deadly, i just cant wait to see what joe has to say

and joe im not trying to take anything from your grow, your plants are flat out amazing looking and so are the buds, but that doesnt mean it has a high level of THC or that it is potent.

are u sayin yours is potent huh?? and are those fresh harvest pics? doesnt look dry


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 12, 2010)

Dr. Indica said:


> Positronics is not a new company, they've been around since the 80's or before that.


I have heard of dem, just didn't realise they done seeds..


----------



## luckydog82 (Jan 12, 2010)

Girls are looking great G4J some lovely looking buds ,looking at yours makes me wish I didn't top mine your colas look awesome


----------



## Dr. Indica (Jan 12, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> I have heard of dem, just didn't realise they done seeds..


I have also had VERY good experiences with anything I got from World Of Seeds who got no mention back there on the other page.

Yumboldt 47
Strawberry Blue
Pakistan Valley
Star 47
Mazar Kush

Those are some mouth watering buds right there. I suggest everything on that list.


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 12, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> yea @huh??- well the big bang i smoked from next generation wasnt the most potent smoke ever, i just wanna see what joe has to say about his smoke after maybe it is deadly, i just cant wait to see what joe has to say
> 
> and joe im not trying to take anything from your grow, your plants are flat out amazing looking and so are the buds, but that doesnt mean it has a high level of THC or that it is potent.
> 
> are u sayin yours is potent huh?? and are those fresh harvest pics? doesnt look dry


In the first pic the plant hasn't even been harvested yet,just trimmed.I'm pretty sure it's dry in the second pic,but to be honest I can't remember.It's really hard to tell from that shitty pic lol.
I was under the impression that you had never smoked it before and were just bashing Arjan like a lot of people do.
And to answer your question,I thought it was fairly good.It's not very high in THC but CBD is higher than most.I love the hash this strain produces,very tasty!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 12, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> well we will find out how good the big bang is soon enuff, i have a feeling its not goin to be as potent as other breeders seed
> but let us know, i take it u smoke a lot of dope and can tell potent 1-2 hit shit compared to having to smoke a .5 nug or gram to get nice and high
> 
> after scowering the site ive narrowed it down to TGA and serious, with TGA being cheaper
> ...


I do appreciate the good stuff.. 
but it seems, unless grown by yourself or by people you know, any other green seems pretty low grade crap.. 
i think thats where these street dealers with the crap green go wrong, they don't appreciate a good smoke so they bang any ol' s**t out.. it saddens me..

but you're right, soon enough we will know if its a good knock out medicinal herb like they say she be..  
Serious seeds are a top strain man, only 5 strains in their collection but you can guarantee great green, every time..  
Also, they are all feminized aswell as regular now..  but yea, they aint cheap.. 
I have looked and wondered at the G-Bomb, i'm not sure what i would pay, but i would probably give dem a go, given the opportunity.. 

 



Huh?? said:


> I'm not quite sure why,but most people think that is the case.
> Looking at the genetics(skunk,northern lights and el nino)you would think that it's a good strain.I'm just curious as to why people don't think big bang is potent.I'll bet it has a lot to do with Greenhouse's reputation.
> Here are a couple pics of the Big Bang(sorry about the second pic my camera sucks)


Nice pics man, 
How long did you flower for? 
have i asked that already?? 

I know, the great strains are there but if you go on the GHS website, the BB has one of the lowest THC % on there..but its used in the dutch pharmacies so it must be good.. 





HookedOnChronic said:


> yea @huh??- well the big bang i smoked from next generation wasnt the most potent smoke ever, i just wanna see what joe has to say about his smoke after maybe it is deadly, i just cant wait to see what joe has to say
> 
> and joe im not trying to take anything from your grow, your plants are flat out amazing looking and so are the buds, but that doesnt mean it has a high level of THC or that it is potent.
> 
> are u sayin yours is potent huh?? and are those fresh harvest pics? doesnt look dry


No worrys man, 
Yea i know but it should be better than the stuff i've been getting in the past believe me! 
and even if its rated at 13. something or other % THC it should still do the trick nicely, but i will give a good smoke report, i'll wait untill i get up in the morning and hit one first thing..  and then i usually push myself when i have new, nice greenery to not have any buckets untill i'm pullin my hair out at night, then i hit a bucket.. these are my ways of testing if the green is good,


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 12, 2010)

luckydog82 said:


> Girls are looking great G4J some lovely looking buds ,looking at yours makes me wish I didn't top mine your colas look awesome


Thanks man, 
how are the buds?





Dr. Indica said:


> I have also had VERY good experiences with anything I got from World Of Seeds who got no mention back there on the other page.
> 
> Yumboldt 47
> Strawberry Blue
> ...


Good stuff man, sorry about all the ones i missed, 
We should start up a list really.. 
or a vote!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## eager apprentice (Jan 12, 2010)

loving those plants matey - i got my fingers crossed for mine to end up something like yours. 

I thought id mention that i sent an email to Green House saying that i wasn't happy with the 1 out 5 success rate of my 5 x Big Bang Fems, i took detailed pics and logged the process. They emailed me to say that they would need me to send a detailed account of the germination process, proof of purchase and the dud-seeds. Well the seeds are still in the soil that my Big Bang is sat in cos i used the soil in re-potting.
I explained all this to them in an email and i got a reply to say the bloke at greenhouse had passed my pics and info over to a colleague to review. Atleast it wasn't a flat no, who knows maybe they will do the right thing.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 13, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> loving those plants matey - i got my fingers crossed for mine to end up something like yours.
> 
> I thought id mention that i sent an email to Green House saying that i wasn't happy with the 1 out 5 success rate of my 5 x Big Bang Fems, i took detailed pics and logged the process. They emailed me to say that they would need me to send a detailed account of the germination process, proof of purchase and the dud-seeds. Well the seeds are still in the soil that my Big Bang is sat in cos i used the soil in re-potting.
> I explained all this to them in an email and i got a reply to say the bloke at greenhouse had passed my pics and info over to a colleague to review. Atleast it wasn't a flat no, who knows maybe they will do the right thing.


Thanks man, 
I have a feeling yours is going to be a good one man.. 
Lets hope so man, atleast they are checking it out, or atleast they say they are.. 
I would have thought they would of said something like, well you shouldn't be germinating them anyway so, tut tut.. 
1 out of 5 is not acceptable though man...
Let me know how that turns out man..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 13, 2010)

Day 46 today, things are going well still  not alot to say really..  
I can tell the lady on the right is definatly going to finish before her sister..  
So i'm not too worried about the rust spots/yellowing, although it is slowly progressing up the plant and a few leaves on the lower part are damaged...should i be worrying about this or not?
Again the buds are looking spot on..i can't see any signs of damage etc..
The very top of the girl on the right is starting to get darker and the leaves are starting to go purple..  i love when that happens! 
The smells are great too, still peachy on the left and a very strong skunky smell from the right... can't wait to :: then  and then :: some more! Wake and bake!


----------



## i like smokin (Jan 13, 2010)

your girls are lookin nice...

those leaves look farmiliar lol, would you not benifit from removing some of the fan leaves to let some more light thru to lower buds? i had to trim fuck out of to keep it small.

is the guy who started mr nice not the origional breeder from grenhouse? ive read a lot of bad things about ghs recently from wot i understand is they buy strains and claim as their own, but would that not mean they would be good strains with good genetics? they do win cups, it is cheating kinda tho, and bad practice.


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 13, 2010)

To answer your Q,I let my big bang go for 8 weeks,then flushed for no longer than a week.


----------



## weedyweedy (Jan 13, 2010)

Doesn't matter if this might not be topnotch smoke G4J, what matters is that it was homegrown with lots of tender love and care! Now that is a lovely smoke!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 14, 2010)

i like smokin said:


> your girls are lookin nice...
> 
> those leaves look farmiliar lol, would you not benifit from removing some of the fan leaves to let some more light thru to lower buds? i had to trim fuck out of to keep it small.
> 
> is the guy who started mr nice not the origional breeder from grenhouse? ive read a lot of bad things about ghs recently from wot i understand is they buy strains and claim as their own, but would that not mean they would be good strains with good genetics? they do win cups, it is cheating kinda tho, and bad practice.


Thanks man.. 
Lovin the pics..  nice one..

Remember folks..  your bud porn is very much welcome here.. 

anyways, bout the trimming..i've chosen not to do any trimming on this grow, only because my last grow i trimmed the s**t out it!  and i don't wanna do that again...Plus the leaves, even though some are blocking buds, they act like a solar panel for them, and things seem ok, i only remove the ones at the bottom which droop and die and either fall off or are easily pulled off.. 
also i think i'll probably cut whats ready when its ready and leave the lower buds to ripen some more...

Isn't Howard Marks the guy who started Mr.Nice? 

It depends i suppose, but you have a point there, if they (GHS) do take these strains, and then produce seeds with these srains, do they properly stabilize dem? If they don't, i suppose it would explain the bad germ rates, hermies and different pheno's from a single plant. if that makes sense.. 
and yea man, that is bad joo joo... 





Huh?? said:


> To answer your Q,I let my big bang go for 8 weeks,then flushed for no longer than a week.


Good stuff man, thanks.. 

 



weedyweedy said:


> Doesn't matter if this might not be topnotch smoke G4J, what matters is that it was homegrown with lots of tender love and care! Now that is a lovely smoke!


Aha! I tryed to use your quote as my sig but its tellin me its too long! 
You right man, Its gonna be good no matter what! BooYa!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 14, 2010)

47 days since switching the lights to 12/12.. 
Everything seems good, buds are looking good, just a quick update today as i haven't been about for long, managed to persuade my bruv into growing,  with a little help from my last crop!  went and got him a tent and all the goodies.. 
I gave him that little plant i sprouted and grown from 12/12, put it in a 20 litre pot of light mix, since its already started flowering, just to see how things go.. i hope he does well, but i'm also a little bit anxious cause i don't want him growing better buds than me!  i mean we bro's so, mine has GOT to be better than his!  
He don't know what seeds to grow yet though..i've gotta get him online and on ere, think i can feel a grow off coming in the future! 

hold on, this was supposed to be a quick update!


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2010)

Can i say they looking fucking good ! Great Grow, u must be proud  

how many days u gona leave em ? for 63 days total ? 

so another 2 weeks or so. damn, good jub.. soil ?

+ rep


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 15, 2010)

DWR said:


> Can i say they looking fucking good ! Great Grow, u must be proud
> 
> how many days u gona leave em ? for 63 days total ?
> 
> ...


Thanks DWR.. 
Yep they are in soil, BioBizz Light Mix..
I'm very happy with how this grow turned out.. its given me alot more confidence for my next grow.. 
I think i'm going to take the one on the right to 9 weeks or see how she looks at that time..and the one on the left i want to go 10 or 11 weeks..she seems a little bit behind but then again her buds do look different to her sis.. maybe different phenotypes? 
I haven't got any set dates for when i harvest, just going to keep checking them out and scoping the trichs near the end and harvest when i think they look ready..  can't wait!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

very nice mate she looks goood


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 15, 2010)

rasclot said:


> very nice mate she looks goood


Thanks Ras man, 
how'd you put that up der like that? I keep trying but it wont let me copy and paste pics.. 
She looks good up der!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks Ras man,
> how'd you put that up der like that? I keep trying but it wont let me copy and paste pics..
> She looks good up der!


 i use photobucket join up n u can upload ur photos to that n copy a link on there n paste it to ur thread its easy try that


----------



## ora (Jan 15, 2010)

your grow looks great man! subscribed
do you use any side lights?


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 15, 2010)

rasclot said:


> i use photobucket join up n u can upload ur photos to that n copy a link on there n paste it to ur thread its easy try that


Nice one Ras, i'll av a butchers tomorow..






ora said:


> your grow looks great man! subscribed
> do you use any side lights?


Thanks for scribin' ora.. 
I'm don't for these two, although i'm thinking about getting one or two cfl's just to brighten things up abit for next time..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 15, 2010)

Time for an update me tinks.. 
Day 48 today, and i fed them some nutes..
The spotty/yellowing leaves seem to be getting closer to the bud... i don't get it as they both have been treated the same, same PH levels, same nute dosage, same everything, and the one on the left is lovely and green! 
atleast we close to harvest for the girl on the right..
More pics today..i've took some more pics of the spotty/browny/yellowing leaves..there are a few on the bottom, the middle seem fine, lovely and green, some even very dark green and the tops go very brown rusty looking and crisping up at the edges..its strange to think it affected the top some of the bottom but none of the middle..


----------



## oscar de grouch (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it possible the one with the leaf problem is root bound? I had a similar issue in veg when she was a baby. Repotted her and she was fine after that. Just because they're growing at the same rate doesn't mean her roots are. Despite those lower leaves, she looks nommy! I wanna eat it! lol!


----------



## oscar de grouch (Jan 15, 2010)

...Then again... looking at that 5th photo you have up there, I am wondering if this is a strain specific issue? My lower leaves look like that too a bit ( I just pruned them and fed them to the cat  ) Looks like a cal/mag deficiency to me. I stopped that by misting some epsom salt water on the foilage showing the issue for a few days right before the lights came on, and giving her a few doses of molasses. You could try it if you see it starting on newer leaves, but I think those are too gone for help. 1tsp epsom salt, a drop of dishsoap, squirt bottle full of water. Mist them, but don't soak em.


----------



## DWR (Jan 16, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks DWR..
> Yep they are in soil, BioBizz Light Mix..
> I'm very happy with how this grow turned out.. its given me alot more confidence for my next grow..
> I think i'm going to take the one on the right to 9 weeks or see how she looks at that time..and the one on the left i want to go 10 or 11 weeks..she seems a little bit behind but then again her buds do look different to her sis.. maybe different phenotypes?
> I haven't got any set dates for when i harvest, just going to keep checking them out and scoping the trichs near the end and harvest when i think they look ready..  can't wait!


 k m8 

sounds like a plan  11 weeks, a bit to long dont ya think ?

then again its only 14 days more.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 16, 2010)

oscar de grouch said:


> Is it possible the one with the leaf problem is root bound? I had a similar issue in veg when she was a baby. Repotted her and she was fine after that. Just because they're growing at the same rate doesn't mean her roots are. Despite those lower leaves, she looks nommy! I wanna eat it! lol!


Mmm..it is possible..the only problem is, the pots they are in (20 litre) are the biggest i have and i just gave my last bit of soil to my bruv!  
Thanks man, she does like sweet like she would dissolve on your tongue!.. 






oscar de grouch said:


> ...Then again... looking at that 5th photo you have up there, I am wondering if this is a strain specific issue? My lower leaves look like that too a bit ( I just pruned them and fed them to the cat  ) Looks like a cal/mag deficiency to me. I stopped that by misting some epsom salt water on the foilage showing the issue for a few days right before the lights came on, and giving her a few doses of molasses. You could try it if you see it starting on newer leaves, but I think those are too gone for help. 1tsp epsom salt, a drop of dishsoap, squirt bottle full of water. Mist them, but don't soak em.


You may be onto something there, the BB HookedOnChronic grew did the same thing and also mentioned it could be a genetic thing..i think it was HookedOnChronic.. i would go back and look but i don't wanna write this all out again if my PC crash on me!  
You fed the trimmings to the cat! aha!  what about all the Trich covered trim.. bet your cat don't get that! 
but anyway, just had a look about for some epsom salt and aparently its a bit tricky to get hold of where i is at  so i'm going to order online but can't do nothing until monday, but i'm gonna get straight on it when monday rolls round..  just hope it won't take long to arrive cause it wouldn't be worth it otherwise..
Thanks for the help man.. 





DWR said:


> k m8
> 
> sounds like a plan  11 weeks, a bit to long dont ya think ?
> 
> then again its only 14 days more.


They reckon the BB can go 10/11 weeks and the one on the right sure does look like she could go longer than her sis and its only week 7! 
but i will be checking the trichs so if they look good at 9 or so then chop chop.. 
I'm just really keen to taste the difference.. 

but i will be updating day by day as usual and i'm going to try and get a few trich shots through my 100x scope for y'all when the end is near, just as long as i can keep my hand steady long enough..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 16, 2010)

Day 49 since 12/12.. things are looking good still, the buds on the girl on the left are HUGE! 
just look at pic 4..and compare it to the buds of her sister right next to her...
not got trichs like the girl on the right though.. 
The last two pics are of an Armageddon bud i have just about chuffed down :: .. very nice smoke, very strong,


----------



## Dr. Indica (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking oh so tasty today


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 16, 2010)

Dr. Indica said:


> Looking oh so tasty today


Thanks Doc..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 16, 2010)

Quick Question....

Anyone think it would be a good idea to trim off the worst looking leaves, even the top ones?
I've only been pulling off the ones that droop and die at the bottom as i wanted to do a 'no trim' grow this time, but i think maybe i should cut these ones off?

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 16, 2010)

I say keep the leaves,they are probably the plants only source of magnesium or whatever has been locked out.
Those buds are looking delicious man!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 17, 2010)

yup id keep em to until they completely wither
looking great joe, u must be so stoked


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 17, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> I say keep the leaves,they are probably the plants only source of magnesium or whatever has been locked out.
> Those buds are looking delicious man!





HookedOnChronic said:


> yup id keep em to until they completely wither
> looking great joe, u must be so stoked


Thanks for the advice peeps.. 
Gunna leave em, had a look today and the top leaves seem more green today.. maybe the nutes i fed dem the other day has benefited them.. who knows..  i'll post a pic of the leaf on the update in a mo..  with a couple more bud snaps..
Proper chuffed Chronic.. propa!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 17, 2010)

Day 50! 
Nearly there now.. getting more and more cheerful as that special day approaches! 
It seems that the green on the top leaves that were horribly yellowing is coming back.. is it just my eyes? I thought that once the leaf had damage that was it, can the leaf regain some of its colour, even if it has yellowed? It may be a stupid question but i'm shot to bits so i'm just gunna put it out there.. 

I'll post a pic of the leaf in question,(pic3) its from the top part of the plant..you can see it doesn't look as bad as the pics previously.....


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 18, 2010)

51 days since switching to 12/12...
Gave dem some more nutes today, can't believe how quick the pots dry out...
I think this will probably be the last time the lady on the right will get some, as she's coming down soon..  flushy flush flush! 
A bit more bud porn.. gotta clipper next to em so you can get an idea of the cola size..and no it aint a mini clipper!  
the lady on the left's cola is just about as fat as the clipper! 

I had a quick look through my scope and there are a few amber trichs on the right hand girl...Mmmm.. sooooon...!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 19, 2010)

Day 52 today.. 
Everything is going well today, not much to say really.. 
The buds on the lady on the left are getting huge! Check out the last pic...
and the ones on the right hand lady are producing more and more trichomes! Crazy! 
Heres some more pics.. 

​


----------



## weedyweedy (Jan 19, 2010)

They are getting plumper and plumper everyday G4J!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 19, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> They are getting plumper and plumper everyday G4J!


I'm lovin it!


----------



## DWR (Jan 20, 2010)

nice buds m8


----------



## krtkneki (Jan 20, 2010)

are you sure u don't use photoshop ?


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 20, 2010)

DWR said:


> nice buds m8


Thanks DWR.. 



krtkneki said:


> are you sure u don't use photoshop ?


Whats photoshop?...
I use my phone cam.. Sony Ericsson 2.0mega pixels.. an old phone nowadays but it does the job.. 

If i were to edit my pics.. i would edit out the yellowing!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 20, 2010)

53 days since switching to 12/12.. 
Again..not much to say..
dem girls are just kickin back today.. 
More bud porn though.. 
Bin smoking Mango all day and now i'm real, real tired...no.....en........er........gy.........................


----------



## rasclot (Jan 21, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> 53 days since switching to 12/12..
> Again..not much to say..
> dem girls are just kickin back today..
> More bud porn though..
> Bin smoking Mango all day and now i'm real, real tired...no.....en........er........gy.........................


 lovely mate look swell


----------



## eager apprentice (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking SOOOOOOO phat bud, i can almost smell them from here - everytime i check on mine i just imagine her lookin exactly like yours and it makes me feel all warm inside.
hope i can pull it off now!!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 21, 2010)

Day 54 today..
I accidently forgot to switch the timer on and when i got back, the light was still on!  they got an hour extra light den they should of...i didn't check em.. i just turned out the light and went out the room......
think an hour of extra light will do any harm? it wasn't like it was off and came back on again, it just stayed on for an extra hour...
anyway.. apart from that little mishap..everything else is good, soil is drying up so i'll be watering either Fri or Sat..
Nutes for the left hand girl and plain PH'd water for the right.. 
More porn.. 

oh and i forgot to mention the last pic is my air purifier/ionizer..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 21, 2010)

rasclot said:


> lovely mate look swell


Thanks Ras.. 
Can't wait to smoke that s**t up man and start on some fresh seeds.. 





eager apprentice said:


> Looking SOOOOOOO phat bud, i can almost smell them from here - everytime i check on mine i just imagine her lookin exactly like yours and it makes me feel all warm inside.
> hope i can pull it off now!!


To be honest with ya, they way they were pongin before the ionizer i wouldn't be surprised if you could smell dem!  
 i have a good feeling about yours man.. it just looks so like mine, i hope you get the same pheno as the one on the right.. she's a beaut..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 22, 2010)

Checked on the girls dis morning and everyting good..
Pheeeew.. 
I'll Update a bit later on...


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 22, 2010)

Day 55 today and all my worry's about the light was over nothing.. 
They look great..  the colas have have beefed up, they both have gotten wider, you can see in a few of the pics where they have had a little growth spurt,  (pictures 6 and 11)
nothing else really to say once again.. 
didn't feed or water today, i'm going to flush the girl on the right tomorow or sunday as she will be 8weeks then and the one on the left will get some more nutes cause she is still lovin dem..


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 22, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Day 54 today..
> I accidently forgot to switch the timer on and when i got back, the light was still on!  they got an hour extra light den they should of...i didn't check em.. i just turned out the light and went out the room......
> think an hour of extra light will do any harm? it wasn't like it was off and came back on again, it just stayed on for an extra hour...


It's not that big of a deal,a lot of people mess with the light schedule during the last 2 weeks on purpose.For example check this out,although this is not the exact same case as yours(actually the opposite)I'm pretty sure it's not a huge deal unless you keep changing around.
http://boards.cannabis.com/basic-growing/69058-14-10-last-two-weeks-flowering.html


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 22, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> It's not that big of a deal,a lot of people mess with the light schedule during the last 2 weeks on purpose.For example check this out,although this is not the exact same case as yours(actually the opposite)I'm pretty sure it's not a huge deal unless you keep changing around.
> http://boards.cannabis.com/basic-growing/69058-14-10-last-two-weeks-flowering.html


Thanks for the link man.. 
Hmmm...i don't know if i would try that on these but it may be worth doing on a single plant...as an experiment or sumit..
I did change my light schedule on my last grow in the last few weeks, 13/11 (Off/On) and then i think it was 36 hours of darkness before i cut.. but....because it was my first, proper grow....it was hard to tell the difference..(some good s**t though. the pic in my avatar)
i've had the lights 18/6 veg and 12/12 flower and it seems to be doing good for these two.. like they say..'if it aint broke, don't fix it' 
but yea it don't seem to have done any harm to my two,


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 22, 2010)

anyone watch BBC three last night?
someting on there about growers etc.. 
It was funny the things the ol'bill were saying..but it was also slightly depressing to realise that they actually believe that crap aswell.... 

madness


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, great Big Bang man. Mine didn't germ but I've grown a few Green House strains. 

I absolutely love that leaf collar on that plant to the right. What is your expected yield. I'm thinking you should do 2+ easy a plant if the side branches are half as thick as the cola's. 

When you finish out will you leave a grow summary and smoke report on my Green House Strains Forum. I am trying to create a resource for those of us who already know how to grow or even beginners who are looking for past experience not just the paragraph details (though GHS always look and sound just like the pics and info). But experience is what builds this community. 

Looks like you've got it down. 
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/292399-greenhouse-seed-company-methods-results.html


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 22, 2010)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Wow, great Big Bang man. Mine didn't germ but I've grown a few Green House strains.
> 
> I absolutely love that leaf collar on that plant to the right. What is your expected yield. I'm thinking you should do 2+ easy a plant if the side branches are half as thick as the cola's.
> 
> ...


Thanks man.. 
2 out of 5 didn't germ and one hermied but the ones i have are great.. 
The girl on the right will be coming down next week (she'll be 9weeks old) and i'm going to leave her sis as she can go a little longer i reckon.. 
The buds on the right hand girl are definatly alot more dense than the other but the left hand girls buds are huge! 
Originally i was aiming for 80g each but i'm hoping for atleast 50+grams each, hopefully they will bring me more, if the buds on the left hand lady get any bigger i'm gunna have to tie her up..  so lets hope for 50+... 

Just been through your thread man, sounds like a good idea man, i'll be happy to post on der.. 
I'll try and keep it as simple as possible cause i waffle on sometimes! 
I'll be posting a smoke report on here aswel anyway so i may aswel write one on your thread to man, aint that what dis site is all about.. helping people grow the best greenery.. 

happy smokin'


----------



## dacotua (Jan 22, 2010)

G4J-
I have been following. I germ'd 2 Big Bang and 2 Church the same time you did. Single Seed Centre ROCKS! They have been under 4 T12 floro's. (2) 3700K and (2) 6500K. The tallest one is 6 inches. First grow and am learning. I got my act together though. Last week built a 4 ft x 4 ft room, ran power to it and got some mylar on the walls. Bought a 400 W HPS yesterday with a 430w SON Phillips bulb for 100.00. Girls are potted in Ocean Forest. I use Botanicare pro grow soil every 3 waterings. Your 2 ladies are beautiful and are almost done. My question is based on you going to flower when they were only 10" tall, I want to let my girls grow to 24" then flower. I am patient. If you could do it over, would you do the same? By the way, they luv the 430! Can see the growth in one 18/6. Cheers Mate. Dac


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 23, 2010)

dacotua said:


> G4J-
> I have been following. I germ'd 2 Big Bang and 2 Church the same time you did. Single Seed Centre ROCKS! They have been under 4 T12 floro's. (2) 3700K and (2) 6500K. The tallest one is 6 inches. First grow and am learning. I got my act together though. Last week built a 4 ft x 4 ft room, ran power to it and got some mylar on the walls. Bought a 400 W HPS yesterday with a 430w SON Phillips bulb for 100.00. Girls are potted in Ocean Forest. I use Botanicare pro grow soil every 3 waterings. Your 2 ladies are beautiful and are almost done. My question is based on you going to flower when they were only 10" tall, I want to let my girls grow to 24" then flower. I am patient. If you could do it over, would you do the same? By the way, they luv the 430! Can see the growth in one 18/6. Cheers Mate. Dac


Sup Dac.. 
Thanks for checkin out tha grow.. 
First off, good luck with your grow man, hope you get the best out of the BB man..

I wish i could of gone longer in veg but i didn't have the time to get a grow out the way as i'm off to canada for a week in march.. gunna av to give me bruv the end product so he can burp dat s**t for me.. just as long as he don't smoke it all! 

They will be BIG if you were to flower dem at 24''... how much height space are you dealing with in your grow room? they will probably double in size man, they are some real bushy biatches from my experience.. 
but i think for vegging for only 23days these have come out a treat, just think if i did go longer.. dem girls be huge! 

I bet they do.. i remember when these two were little, they were growing at such a good rate i couldn't believe my eyes!  (vegged my first grow under UK sun and then flowered in a 400w so it was my first time vegging under hps) 
What sort of ventilation you got going on? dem 400/430 watts get hot man,


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 23, 2010)

Get this..
slightly confused as to what i just saw... 
just went in the G.R to turn the ladys and while i was turning the lady on the right i noticed some little bananas!  the thing that confuses me is the fact that, yes these appear to be MALE flowers..But...they have yellowed and died, upon checking i have found quite alot of these little clusters of bananas lurking curiously underneath some of the buds right at the bottom of the plant (popcorn buds) but all are yellow and dead, i'm hoping that these will nbot pollinate my baby's..they must have been there for a while to have yellowed and died, myabe i got lucky? 
what do you peeps reckon?



p.s. i'll take some pics later, got some visitors coming..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 23, 2010)

straight hermie, thats what they do....banana time, 
atleast your close to chop so they wint be covered 
amazing grow none the less


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 23, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Get this..
> slightly confused as to what i just saw...
> just went in the G.R to turn the ladys and while i was turning the lady on the right i noticed some little bananas!  the thing that confuses me is the fact that, yes these appear to be MALE flowers..But...they have yellowed and died, upon checking i have found quite alot of these little clusters of bananas lurking curiously underneath some of the buds right at the bottom of the plant (popcorn buds) but all are yellow and dead, i'm hoping that these will nbot pollinate my baby's..they must have been there for a while to have yellowed and died, myabe i got lucky?
> what do you peeps reckon?
> ...


Free feminized Big Bang seeds lol.
Seriously though,I've smoked some VERY good chronic that had seeds in it.I don't think it effects potency as much as most think.I don't have to tell you,your buds are covered with trichomes.
Hopefully there isn't too many seeds though.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 23, 2010)

8weeks old today! 
So what ya reckon then? leave her up for her last week? i really don't wanna cut before she's flushed.. 
How could this of happened! 
But yea, i still think it should be some good smoke, its a real damn shame...wanted some good ass sensimilia. 

i'll post some pics..('bananas' are only on some of the small lower buds at the bottom of the plant)...

Fed the girl on the left some nutes and i'm flushing the other tomorow.. i guess...


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 24, 2010)

Flushed the girl on the right today.. 
I removed all of the little dangly 'bananas' 
they just fell off soon a i touched dem.. got a few pics.. not really many of em at all, the girl on the left is going well still.. ill update properly later, got some more visitors coming round!.. 

I'm not to sure as what to do with the right hand girl, since flushing i haven't put her back into the tent yet..
i had a bloody good check for about half hour and i'm pretty sure i got all the 'bananas' that i could see, they buds freakin reek! really really strong smell, i can't wait to tuck in.. ::


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 24, 2010)

Day 57 since the switch.. 
I've put the right hand girl back in the tent after another check for 'male bits' 
I can't see any anywhere else on her and i've checked the left hand girl and she is still looking great, no signs of a hermie there... 
Its the final week for the right hand girl, i may even have to cut early, but, the GHS website says, they can be cut at 8weeks...but i've only just flushed and cutting now would mean some harsh smoke, and thats what i want to avoid.. so we'll see how she goes, i think it will be ok, i just don't wanna find the same ting on the left hand girl cause she's got a few more weeks yet... fingers crossed....
more bud porn.. some i took on the missus's fone...


----------



## rasclot (Jan 24, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Day 57 since the switch..
> I've put the right hand girl back in the tent after another check for 'male bits'
> I can't see any anywhere else on her and i've checked the left hand girl and she is still looking great, no signs of a hermie there...
> Its the final week for the right hand girl, i may even have to cut early, but, the GHS website says, they can be cut at 8weeks...but i've only just flushed and cutting now would mean some harsh smoke, and thats what i want to avoid.. so we'll see how she goes, i think it will be ok, i just don't wanna find the same ting on the left hand girl cause she's got a few more weeks yet... fingers crossed....
> more bud porn.. some i took on the missus's fone...


she looks good mate shame bout the hermie bits


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 24, 2010)

rasclot said:


> she looks good mate shame bout the hermie bits


Thanks man.. 
should still get some nice smoke from her...better luck next time i guess.. 

Me tinks next time i'll have to expand slightly and bang a couple more ladys in there.. just incase i lose one, it won't be as bad if i got 5 going..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 25, 2010)

Day 58 and the buds continue to swell up! 
i checked the right hand girl and i found two more sets of 'bananas' but that is it..i'm going to keep my eye on her and keep takin them off but if it gets to the point where there are loads in the morning then she's gunna have to come down..
Anyone know any good quick flushing techniques, just incase she comes down abit earlier?
I read on here a while back about a girl who didn't flush at all, she fed nutes up untill the day she chopped and when she did chop, she cut the stem at the bottom and sat the plant in a bucket of water for 24 hours..(the stem in the water, not the whole actual plant.. )
apparently this worked a treat.. anyone ever tried this?

on the other hand the left hand girl is doing really well still, she just keeps on pushing out with new growth everyday!


----------



## redwolf666 (Jan 25, 2010)

man your ladies are some sexy. keep pickin them bananas


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 25, 2010)

redwolf666 said:


> man your ladies are some sexy. keep pickin them bananas


Thanks man.. 
I'll try!  they're devious little buggers!


----------



## scottish lad (Jan 25, 2010)

they look nice m8 am just going to start a grow journal with my 3xbig bangs i just triped them to 12/12 .


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 25, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> they look nice m8 am just going to start a grow journal with my 3xbig bangs i just triped them to 12/12 .


Thanks man.. 

Post up a link if you do man...


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 25, 2010)

Whoa... Just had a virus scare bout 10 minutes ago... 
Everything went black and then came on all random coloured... it looked pretty cool 
Luckily everyting good.. started to get worried for a second there..


----------



## scottish lad (Jan 25, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/296412-big-bangx3-indoors-400w-hps.html

thats me just done the thread . dont know how to put link up think that may be it done not real comp literate . the title is bigbang x3 400w hps


----------



## deviouslikeyou (Jan 25, 2010)

yoooo, you telling me you guys ended this journal with no smoke report or dried yield from these gorgeous ass ladies? wtf

damnnnn, serious party foul


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 26, 2010)

???
This thread aint ended man... still going strong!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 26, 2010)

Just snipped off a little bud, wanna make sure there aint no seeds init yet.. 
Didn't think it was that big when i cut it off! looked alot smaller! 
Gunna quick dry it in my airing cupboard.. :: when it drys and i'll do a little pre-smoke report.. 

This is the first bud i've sampled off these two.. last grow nearly smoked most of it while it was still growing! Too greedy back then!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 26, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/296412-big-bangx3-indoors-400w-hps.html
> 
> thats me just done the thread . dont know how to put link up think that may be it done not real comp literate . the title is bigbang x3 400w hps


Yea man that worked.. 
Sound..


----------



## Lakai (Jan 26, 2010)

hey joe tell me how was the taste of not proper flushed & cured bigbangs i bet it taste like shit right?


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 26, 2010)

Lakai said:


> hey joe tell me how was the taste of not proper flushed & cured bigbangs i bet it taste like shit right?


Damn...gimme time to dry it! 
I know it will taste nasty, but its just to see if there are any seeds init due to the 'bananas' 
I doubt i will be smokin that little bud today, i say quick dry but i don't mean 5minutes i mean like a day or so.. 

It will still taste better than the crap round my way even if it aint flushed propa yet..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 26, 2010)

59 days since the switch... 
Only two sets of bananas on the right hand girl.. i keep checkin on her constantly!  my clothes reak of weed! 
I took a few pics, my light doesn't flash just stays on but i'm not going to be taking as many pics from now on.. just incase it is the camera light that caused her to hermie.. well she aint really a hermie to be honest.. thats what i can't work out.. there isn't loads of bananas just the odd few now and then, and even those might be ones that i missed previously....


----------



## scottish lad (Jan 26, 2010)

they look dam fine m8 can taste them from here  

it sounds like it is a hermie but as if the female in the plant is winning the battle to grow buds rather than the male side growing bananas .

 girl power lol


----------



## scottish lad (Jan 26, 2010)

forgot to ask did you smoke ya small test bud ?


----------



## dacotua (Jan 26, 2010)

GFJ-
Got a journal going. There are plenty of empty seats....


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 27, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> they look dam fine m8 can taste them from here
> 
> it sounds like it is a hermie but as if the female in the plant is winning the battle to grow buds rather than the male side growing bananas .
> 
> girl power lol


 Girl Power! 
Thanks man.. 
I tink you may be right there, i checked this morning and i couldn't see any.....yet...





scottish lad said:


> forgot to ask did you smoke ya small test bud ?


Not yet, had a look at it this morning and it still needs drying, should be ready for tonight.. i'm tryin not to smoke through the day now as it makes me lazy! 
Its drivin me crazy! 





dacotua said:


> GFJ-
> Got a journal going. There are plenty of empty seats....


Yo man, post up the link, always up for watchin a grow..


----------



## martin.aston (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey man, I just registered here but I've been lurking a while... I've had some GHS Big Bangs chillin around my house for a while now, just havn't gotten around to growing them.

Been reading through your journal and like what I'm seeing; I've successfully done some outdoors once but this will be my first indoor experience. Needless to say, you may be getting some questions from me very soon!

Anyways, good looks on the plants and I look forward to reading the next 30 pages of your journal! haha


----------



## scottish lad (Jan 27, 2010)

ha ha i got to work all day so only get a j on my lunch . wish i could just sit and smoke all day


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 27, 2010)

martin.aston said:


> Hey man, I just registered here but I've been lurking a while... I've had some GHS Big Bangs chillin around my house for a while now, just havn't gotten around to growing them.
> 
> Been reading through your journal and like what I'm seeing; I've successfully done some outdoors once but this will be my first indoor experience. Needless to say, you may be getting some questions from me very soon!
> 
> Anyways, good looks on the plants and I look forward to reading the next 30 pages of your journal! haha


Hey man.. 
Thanks for checkin out the grow.. 

Fire away man, always happy to help, as long as i know the answer! 

 thats always the case when you join in a thread late. .  .gotta read a whole load of pages to catch up! 
Happy reading! 






scottish lad said:


> ha ha i got to work all day so only get a j on my lunch . wish i could just sit and smoke all day


Trust me it aint that fun after a while!  gotta get me a job again...too much nagging and being cash strapped starts to eat at ya!  
it wunt be too bad if i grow to sell...but its all personal so i hant gotta buy the dodgy stuff no more  
plus i cant afford the extortionate prices for a pathetic weight of green no more!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 27, 2010)

Day 60 today.. 
Just a quick one cause i'm going to bed.......
and i just realised i hant updated yet! 

checked on the girls and they are doing well, didn't find any 'bananas' today! 
Going to smoke that bud tomorow as it is dry but could do wth just one more day before hand..
anyway.. took a pic with the light off but stood back abit.......just in case......


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 28, 2010)

Just had a little smoke off the BB bud...  first smoke today! ::

...surprisingly it didn't taste that bad at all!  I can still taste the unflushyness.....and the fact that it was dried quick but i think i will be happy when i chop..  

It's no 'one hitter quiter' but it is a very nice smoke none the less.. its a creeper, hits you after about 10-15minutes and is a very relaxing stone aswell.. right now i feel real calm and could just sit in my chair and watch telly the rest of the night! 
I've been smoking silver haze for the last week and that s**t gets me paranoid as f**k...one of the reasons i've cut back abit.. 
so yea, i'm going to be happy when harvest comes...

i'll do a propa smoke report when that special day comes and they're all dried up and cured..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 28, 2010)

Day 61 since the switch.. 
Everything seems to be going well still, i haven't found any 'bananas' lurking anywhere on the right hand girl so thats always good.. 
Only one pic today, ::....
Its been a quiet day today, havent really disturbed them apart from checkin the right hand girl out.. 
I forgot to mention that i didn't find any seeds in the sample nug..


----------



## Dr.RR (Jan 29, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Just had a little smoke off the BB bud...  first smoke today! ::
> 
> ...surprisingly it didn't taste that bad at all!  I can still taste the unflushyness.....and the fact that it was dried quick but i think i will be happy when i chop..
> 
> ...



Beautiful stuff Joe! Sorry I've been quite busy the last weeks, haven't had time to get online much.  Those plants looks frikken awesome, the leaves look so baller haha.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 29, 2010)

Dr.RR said:


> Beautiful stuff Joe! Sorry I've been quite busy the last weeks, haven't had time to get online much.  Those plants looks frikken awesome, the leaves look so baller haha.


 
Thanks Doc... Really happy with the way things turned out on this grow...i had a few probs down the road but who doesn't..  it could of gone a lot worse am i right..  
I should shut up really cause they aint done yet.. 
should be choppin the one on the right on the weekend maybe or i may do it on monday, alot of the leaves are still green though..but from what i tasted yesterday it should be ok...she really needs to come down though cause she f*****g smells like crazy!  

the other girl will stay up for longer though..

How are your girls?


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 62 since the switch.. 
Gave the girl on the left a good dose of plain water.  
wanna make sure atleast one is FULLY flushed before i chop 
The buds are massive on her now...not half as much trichome production as her sis though..  but she should be great anyway.. 

Checked the girl on the right and i haven't found any again! Bangin news!  I hope thats the last i see of dem things!..
I'm pretty sure she is ready for the chop,
The brown hairs are starting to receed into the bud and she just has this overall look of 'doneness' about her..  so i'm going ahead with it, either on the weekend, or monday.. the girl on the left will still be up as she's still got some going in her yet.. 
I forgot what i was going to say....so... here's a few snaps.. 
(pics 2-5 are of the left hand girl..)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 29, 2010)

damn joe those are huge buds!!! props dude


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 30, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> damn joe those are huge buds!!! props dude


Thanks man.. 
Gunna chop the right hand one very soon, just abit concerned as to whether she will suck up all the nutes ect from the leaves before then.. 

What about if i were to harvest just the top part of the plant first?
Anyone know what's the best way to go about this?..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 30, 2010)

9 weeks old today! 
Its been 63 days since the switch,  can't believe how quick its gone  

I was thinking about harvesting the top part of the girl on the right and give the smaller buds a chance to fatten up.. 

How should i go about it? Should i just cut of the branches, leaving the main cola and then snip that off? or should i just harvest the whole thing?
Any tips?


----------



## redwolf666 (Jan 30, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> 9 weeks old today!
> Its been 63 days since the switch,  can't believe how quick its gone
> 
> I was thinking about harvesting the top part of the girl on the right and give the smaller buds a chance to fatten up..
> ...


man those buds look some tasty,asfar as i know if you want to harvest the main cola and not the others all you do is cut off the main cola and leave the rest to finish


----------



## damargentina (Jan 30, 2010)

hey your plants look great! i m from argentina and am also growing a BB. will you be kind enough to stop by my journal? i d appreciate your tips. its three weeks into flowering. thing is on december 23rd we put it 12 12 but with a 250 watt hps and on jan 12 we bought a 400 watt so i m not sure if i should count flower days from the day we switched to the better hps or from the first. ISNT IT CRAZY HOW THEY GROW AT "NIGHT"?  
TTYL
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298018-big-bang-bagseed-grow-400-a.html thanks!
oh and regarding your question, the more ambar they turn the more slow motion the high will be. harvest some of it fresh, its more psicodelic!!!


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 31, 2010)

redwolf666 said:


> man those buds look some tasty,asfar as i know if you want to harvest the main cola and not the others all you do is cut off the main cola and leave the rest to finish


Thanks man.. 
Gunna be cutting off the main cola and a few branches in a couple of hours.. 
I'll take some snaps.. 





damargentina said:


> hey your plants look great! i m from argentina and am also growing a BB. will you be kind enough to stop by my journal? i d appreciate your tips. its three weeks into flowering. thing is on december 23rd we put it 12 12 but with a 250 watt hps and on jan 12 we bought a 400 watt so i m not sure if i should count flower days from the day we switched to the better hps or from the first. ISNT IT CRAZY HOW THEY GROW AT "NIGHT"?
> TTYL
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298018-big-bang-bagseed-grow-400-a.html thanks!
> oh and regarding your question, the more ambar they turn the more slow motion the high will be. harvest some of it fresh, its more psicodelic!!!


How it going Damargentina.. 
Gunna check out your grow in a bit......always happy to try and help..  
Count your flowering days from the day you switched to 12/12.. 
I love seeing the difference when I turn the lights on in the morning! 
alot of people say that the plant does not grow at night....  that is not true! 

Happy growing


----------



## damargentina (Jan 31, 2010)

aight, yah the pistils do too grow at night, just put the ladies to slumber... and that stinky rich smell fills my nostrils....well looking forwarding to seeing u stop by my posts, nice bushy plants man! do you think mine are on the way to look like that??!


----------



## steelherman (Jan 31, 2010)

If I could give you advise is that the BB is a 8-9 weeker for sure . If it looks done it is, I waiteed for trichs to go amber and the ratio to be right and I over did it . I went more like 11 weeks, one plant started to go south, I think she was over done. The smoke suffered cause of it. The other was and is a thing of beauty. When I grow her again I will flower 9 weeks max with the Big Bang From GHS.


----------



## eager apprentice (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow - is pretty much all i can say joe, and your not wrong about how quickly its gone - has it really been nine weeks!!! 

I have received my replacement seeds from GHS - along with some free merchandise. but leaves me the dilema of having plants at different stages if i start them off now. I might germinate 2 seeds and put 1 in my cabinet and the other straight under the HPS and see the difference in growth rate.

Anyway, enough about me this is your thread and you have definately pulled off a blinding grow mate - nice one.


----------



## child (Jan 31, 2010)

I would think that the worms that you have (if you're getting your water from a rain water barrel) are mosquito larvae. Everything looks good. Hope it worked out for you.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 31, 2010)

Day 64 today.. 
I have gone ahead and cut off the main cola from the right hand girl... and i'm glad i did because the bud underneath the cola is very light coloured..  it feels ok, and is covered in trichs but it just doesn't look right at all.. i've cut the buds off that look weird and i've got them in seperate plastic box's....(lids off of course.. )
i've got a two branches and the main cola hanging in my dry box, with a fan moving the air about.. (indirect).. everything went really well and i'm glad the cola came off.. it looks ready.. 

I'm going to probably trim a few more branches tomorow as i ran out of time... it was one of those, shall I, shan't I situations and then when i did finally cut, the funny looking bud lay underneath.... 

some pics for y'all.. 
in a couple of the pics you can see what i mean by 'light coloured bud'..  these have been removed off the plant..


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 31, 2010)

steelherman said:


> If I could give you advise is that the BB is a 8-9 weeker for sure . If it looks done it is, I waiteed for trichs to go amber and the ratio to be right and I over did it . I went more like 11 weeks, one plant started to go south, I think she was over done. The smoke suffered cause of it. The other was and is a thing of beauty. When I grow her again I will flower 9 weeks max with the Big Bang From GHS.


Thanks for the pics man... 
Tried to +rep but it seems i have to spread some round first.. 
I've just cut a few branches off... 9 weeks and 1 day.. the main cola looks great man, very happy now i did cut..
My other one is definatly going to have to carry on a few more weeks though.. but she is getting fatter and fatter! 

 



eager apprentice said:


> Wow - is pretty much all i can say joe, and your not wrong about how quickly its gone - has it really been nine weeks!!!
> 
> I have received my replacement seeds from GHS - along with some free merchandise. but leaves me the dilema of having plants at different stages if i start them off now. I might germinate 2 seeds and put 1 in my cabinet and the other straight under the HPS and see the difference in growth rate.
> 
> Anyway, enough about me this is your thread and you have definately pulled off a blinding grow mate - nice one.


Thanks man.. 
Great to hear you got your seeds man.. 
they kept their word, fair play.. 
and the freebies!  they may just get an email from me.. 
I'll post you a link when i start my next adventure..  still got this one to finish yet though.. 

I know how you feel about the different stages of growth etc.. i wish i could harvest both of these at the same time.. then i could dry inside my tent and save the effort of setting up my dry box..


----------



## scottish lad (Jan 31, 2010)

wow joe the pic with the bottle o coke looks amazing 

well done all the buds look amazing and big .

how was the small bud you cut off a few days ago ?


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 1, 2010)

I like what you did G4J! You chopped the top cola and then gave the lower buds time to fill out! Genius!


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome!
What would you say the ratio of brown/white pistils is on the one that still has some time to go?


P.S.I remember having a lot of lime green colored buds from the big bang as well.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 2, 2010)

damargentina said:


> aight, yah the pistils do too grow at night, just put the ladies to slumber... and that stinky rich smell fills my nostrils....well looking forwarding to seeing u stop by my posts, nice bushy plants man! do you think mine are on the way to look like that??!


 i will be stoppin by soon, haven't had much time this week to do anything.. 
I did have a quick look and yours look like it will be good.. 





child said:


> I would think that the worms that you have (if you're getting your water from a rain water barrel) are mosquito larvae. Everything looks good. Hope it worked out for you.


Thanks man.. ...(or child )
I filtered my water all through the grow anyway, just to make sure.. 





scottish lad said:


> wow joe the pic with the bottle o coke looks amazing
> 
> well done all the buds look amazing and big .
> 
> how was the small bud you cut off a few days ago ?


Thanks man.. 
I was looking for something that would measure up and the coke bottle was just sittin there..the rest is history.. 
The little bud i cut was good man.. didn't taste half as bad as i thought it would.. wasn't a knock you on your arse weed, it hits after about 10 minutes and is really relaxing.. made my eyes real tired after about half hour but it didn't last very long.. lets hope the last week they have strengthened up abit! 




weedyweedy said:


> I like what you did G4J! You chopped the top cola and then gave the lower buds time to fill out! Genius!


Thanks Weedy.. 
I can't take all the credit though cause i got the idea from LuckyDog.. 
The lower buds are already hogging the light! 

 



Huh?? said:


> Awesome!
> What would you say the ratio of brown/white pistils is on the one that still has some time to go?
> 
> 
> P.S.I remember having a lot of lime green colored buds from the big bang as well.


Thanks man.. 
Honestly, i could probably count on my two hands the number of hairs that have turned brown!  really is taking a lot longer than her sis..  the trichs are really starting to form on her now though.. 

A couple of small buds i cut off one of the branches are a little bit lime green coloured.. they still smell great, althought the main cola is beggining to smell like hay, but i should think when its all jarred and curing those lovely BB smells should return..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 2, 2010)

65 days since 12/12.. 
Just a quick update.. tried to do it last night but my PC waited for me to write up everything and then cut me off! 

Anyway..  The buds that are hanging are drying well, apart from a little bit of a grassy smell they all seem great.. the cola has shrunk! Its such a shame to see all that weight dry up! 
The smells should return when i start to cure dem.. 
The lady on the left is still pushing out new growth! and the girl on the right is loving the light.. the buds are getting bigger.  gonna chop that in the next couple of days though..  and keep the left hand girl up... 

I'll update with todays post bit later on..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 2, 2010)

looks good per usual joe!
congrats on the cola harvest buddy


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 2, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> looks good per usual joe!
> congrats on the cola harvest buddy


Thanks man.. 
Can't wait to get it all in jars and looking sweet!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 2, 2010)

66 days since the switch.. 
Everything is going well.. 
The hanging buds are drying really nicely and slow.. which is good.. 
The little tiny buds at the bottom of the dry box smell really sweet and are almost dry! (they are small ) Mmmm..... Sample buds.. ::


----------



## scottish lad (Feb 2, 2010)

oh mate cant wait to hear final weight on all o those lovely sweet looking buds
got some new pics up on my grow
if mine grow to be anythin like that a will be over the moon 

got to say tho big  those look stunning


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 3, 2010)

Man,you weren't joking!That plant does still have a couple of weeks to go.
If I remember correctly none of mine ever took longer than 9 weeks.I'm pretty sure it was 9 weeks the first time,then the second time around they were done in 8(the second time all plants were the same phenotype).
Hopefully that pheno makes up for it's long flowering time in potency.


----------



## luckydog82 (Feb 3, 2010)

Them buds look sweet G4J a lot better looking than mine turned out ,Try and cure as long as you can I smoked mine before it cured enough


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a little off topic but...........
I was wondering how the hell do you quote so many people in one post?
If you're wondering what I'm talking about,you did it in post #430.
The most I can quote is one person.
Thanks man


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 3, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> This is a little off topic but...........
> I was wondering how the hell do you quote so many people in one post?
> If you're wondering what I'm talking about,you did it in post #430.
> The most I can quote is one person.
> Thanks man


 
that one riddled me for ages too! 
at the bottom of every post you have the quote button.. next to that is the multi quote button, just click that and it should light up red.. 
Click the ones you want to quote and then just click any quote button to bring up the write up page....they should all be in there..


----------



## JoeCa1i (Feb 3, 2010)

look like they need a few more weeks,looking good.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 3, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> oh mate cant wait to hear final weight on all o those lovely sweet looking buds
> got some new pics up on my grow
> if mine grow to be anythin like that a will be over the moon
> 
> got to say tho big  those look stunning


Thanks man.. 
I harvested the right hand girl today..  i'll post some pics in a minute.. 
Can't wait to get it all dryed and on the scales! 

 



Huh?? said:


> Man,you weren't joking!That plant does still have a couple of weeks to go.
> If I remember correctly none of mine ever took longer than 9 weeks.I'm pretty sure it was 9 weeks the first time,then the second time around they were done in 8(the second time all plants were the same phenotype).
> Hopefully that pheno makes up for it's long flowering time in potency.


I have noticed a few more hairs turning brown on her and she is really starting to resin up.. 
She is getting bigger and bigger though and she doesn't smell half as bad as her sis, so thats good.. 
I reckon she will be ready at 11weeks..
Yeah i hope so too, i know there should be a good weight when she is dry, the buds are huge!  

These two are definatly two different pheno's, there aint no denying that.. i don't know which i would prefer though...the right hand girl has tons of trichomes but the left hand girl has buds twice the size! 





luckydog82 said:


> Them buds look sweet G4J a lot better looking than mine turned out ,Try and cure as long as you can I smoked mine before it cured enough


Thanks man... 
I took a page out of your book and done a partial harvest..  worked out a treat! 
I will try my best..  last time i did the same and smoked most of it before it could cure.. i'm not making that mistake again!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 3, 2010)

JoeCa1i said:


> look like they need a few more weeks,looking good.


Thanks man.. 
She does indeed..  can't believe how big the main cola is and she still aint ready yet!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 3, 2010)

67 days since the switch to 12/12.. 
I harvested the rest of the right hand lady today! 
Well chuffed, should be a nice weight right there.. 
filled up my dry box with just that one plant!.. had to put a few more bamboo sticks in there cause i ran out of space! 

The lady on the left is now hogging the 400watt all to herself the greedy bitch! 
I think i'm going to try hanging the light vertically now there is just one plant to focus on... give the buds all the buds a chance to fill out then.. top to bottom... 

Bit of bud porn.. 
the harvested remains look tiny with the main cola choppd off! 
last pic is the left hand girl..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 3, 2010)

oh and i'm going to try and get about everyones journal's tomorow, haven't had much time lately..


----------



## luckydog82 (Feb 4, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> oh and i'm going to try and get about everyones journal's tomorow, haven't had much time lately..


Nice Harvest G4J and you still have 1 to go  that hogging bitch looks sweet nice cola
I noticed you didn't trim all the leaves on the buds ,is that the way you normally do it,I used them and the fan leaves to make hash oil it was F-in awesome ,great if you need pain relief my whole body was stoned and that was just oil and tobacco when I mixed with weed it put me to sleep


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 4, 2010)

Can't wait to hear the smoke report on that yummy first harvest! Were you able to flush it properly?


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 4, 2010)

luckydog82 said:


> Nice Harvest G4J and you still have 1 to go  that hogging bitch looks sweet nice cola
> I noticed you didn't trim all the leaves on the buds ,is that the way you normally do it,I used them and the fan leaves to make hash oil it was F-in awesome ,great if you need pain relief my whole body was stoned and that was just oil and tobacco when I mixed with weed it put me to sleep


Thanks man.. 
Last time i trimmed before i hung but this time i went at it with a different approach..  
The leaves hug the bud and protects it from damage etc.. gunna trim when they dry and make some bubble hash soon as i get my bubblesac...  not sure if i will get enough trim to fill it though, so i my just make some dry sieved hash.. 





weedyweedy said:


> Can't wait to hear the smoke report on that yummy first harvest! Were you able to flush it properly?


The jars are clean and awaiting some fresh BB bud! 
They could of been flushed better but the test bud i cut many days ago seemed ok, so i reckon it should taste good... but i'm not worried if it don't cause the girl still flowering will be fully flushed and tasting oh so sweet! 

by the way i noticed you got ya link up there for the satori grow....sound..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 4, 2010)

Day 68 since the switch.. 
All is well.. 
The buds are drying very nicely...and still smell great! 

Some more hairs on the left hand girl are turning brown and she is smelling very peachy, quite a strong peach smell.. .....Lovely.......

Oh and almost forgot!  I hung my light vertically, just to see if it will help fatten up those lower buds aswell as focusing light on the top buds...just have to make sure i keep turning them..


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Day 68 since the switch..
> All is well..
> The buds are drying very nicely...and still smell great!
> 
> ...


 lookin good there mate how long u gonna flower her for??


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 4, 2010)

rasclot said:


> lookin good there mate how long u gonna flower her for??


Thanks man.. 
Probably 11weeks give or take... she's still got some life left in her yet! 
She'll be 10weeks on saturday so i should think another week would do it.. probably going to leave the lights off for 36hours or sumting aswell, just to see if that speeds things up or not..


----------



## eager apprentice (Feb 4, 2010)

WOW!!!! Nice one mate - love that dry box full of buds and it doesn't even include the main cola! quality, and it looks like you will be getting even more off the left hand girl too!! 

Top notch joe - hope i get as good a result as you have. Unfortunately due to my problems with the first pack of BB seeds my harvest is along way off still (having to wait for new WW seeds and vegging them has taken time) but seeing your harvest has cheered me up and having your grow to follow along the way has been a really big help for this first grow so thanks joe - i really appreciate it.

PS - i guess the plus side of having to wait for the WW to catch up before switching to 12/12 will hopefully mean my BB should yield more.


----------



## scottish lad (Feb 4, 2010)

thats a good idea about hanging up the light side ways .

are you planing on leaving it in dark for 36 hours just before chop ? if so why ?


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 5, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> WOW!!!! Nice one mate - love that dry box full of buds and it doesn't even include the main cola! quality, and it looks like you will be getting even more off the left hand girl too!!
> 
> Top notch joe - hope i get as good a result as you have. Unfortunately due to my problems with the first pack of BB seeds my harvest is along way off still (having to wait for new WW seeds and vegging them has taken time) but seeing your harvest has cheered me up and having your grow to follow along the way has been a really big help for this first grow so thanks joe - i really appreciate it.
> 
> PS - i guess the plus side of having to wait for the WW to catch up before switching to 12/12 will hopefully mean my BB should yield more.


Thanks EA.. 
No worries.. 
Real happy to see buds hanging in there again.......its been too long! 
The left hand girl should fill it up too, soon as these are out..  

Your BB should yield a very nice weight, i vegged for 23days and i'm happy with what I got.. if only i vegged them for longer....can't wait to see the size of your buds when they get going! 





scottish lad said:


> thats a good idea about hanging up the light side ways .
> 
> are you planing on leaving it in dark for 36 hours just before chop ? if so why ?


Thanks man... 
Yea going to give it a go... 
Apparently, giving a long dark period before harvest is supposed to make the plant produce more trichomes... i tried it on my first grow... but i couldn't tell the difference...  (it was my first grow! )
So i will try it on the my other girl and see what happens... who knows.. could just be a mith..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 5, 2010)

69 days since the switch.. 
She looks great in there.. 
The buds are beginning to ripen up now.. so i should think 11weeks will do it.. 

The hanging buds are drying nicely still.. I've placed a few of the buds that i chopped 6days ago today in a jar (6.0grams), they felt nice and dry, the stems snapped etc.. they look great.. covered in trichs.. 

I'm not going to smoke any untill its all in jars... wanna get the whole dry weight off each plant first..


----------



## Dr.RR (Feb 5, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> 69 days since the switch..
> She looks great in there..
> The buds are beginning to ripen up now.. so i should think 11weeks will do it..
> 
> ...


Damn Joe, congratulations on this grow! I don't think you could be happier with the results you've gotten out of these. First harvest on the last page looks killer!  

Just make sure not to burn the plant with the HPS so close! Can't wait to see these all cured up and ready to smoke. I've got my Big Bang (along with its clone) in flowering and can't wait to see how they do (they stink like hell!). The clone was my best clone ever; rooted very quickly and just took off as soon as I put it in its pot!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 5, 2010)

Dr.RR said:


> Damn Joe, congratulations on this grow! I don't think you could be happier with the results you've gotten out of these. First harvest on the last page looks killer!
> 
> Just make sure not to burn the plant with the HPS so close! Can't wait to see these all cured up and ready to smoke. I've got my Big Bang (along with its clone) in flowering and can't wait to see how they do (they stink like hell!). The clone was my best clone ever; rooted very quickly and just took off as soon as I put it in its pot!


Thanks Doc!.. 
I'm happy considering the veg time 
Next grow my ladies will get a good 4-5 weeks veg..wanna maximize my yields.. 
Can't wait to get some Jar Porn up on here!  Oh Yea! 

I'm constantly checking on her, may even put it back up to how it was... theres a fan blowing between the plant and the bulb and theres another fan on the other side of my gal blowing air to the middle and lower part but it just makes me too paranoid! 
There isn't any signs of burn yet... 

Good luck with your BB..
If there anything like mine the smells' gunna get worse!  
Keep me posted on your girls..


----------



## redwolf666 (Feb 5, 2010)

i wouldnt say worse, lol maybe stronger...


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 5, 2010)

redwolf666 said:


> i wouldnt say worse, lol maybe stronger...



depends on how you look at it.. 
If only you can smell it... then yea stronger....but when your neighbours can smell it and possibly the street.... iw ould say thats worse..


----------



## redwolf666 (Feb 5, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> depends on how you look at it..
> If only you can smell it... then yea stronger....but when your neighbours can smell it and possibly the street.... iw ould say thats worse..


smells that much? hope thats not what mine are, lol


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 5, 2010)

redwolf666 said:


> smells that much? hope thats not what mine are, lol


 
Honestly the two of them stunk! 
Although, since i've chopped the right hand girl down, the smell has gone down slightly..
Don't get me wrong the smell was lovely... to me...but not to the rest! 
The girl i have up at the moment smells very peachy...
The one i chopped smelt very skunky, real strong, now the drying buds smell really sweet...


----------



## redwolf666 (Feb 5, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Honestly the two of them stunk!
> Although, since i've chopped the right hand girl down, the smell has gone down slightly..
> Don't get me wrong the smell was lovely... to me...but not to the rest!
> The girl i have up at the moment smells very peachy...
> The one i chopped smelt very skunky, real strong, now the drying buds smell really sweet...


howd the stuff from the girl with bananas turn out? imsure youv said but im too high to backtrack


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 5, 2010)

redwolf666 said:


> howd the stuff from the girl with bananas turn out? imsure youv said but im too high to backtrack


I know how you feel man , been smoking some blue cheese this week, well nice flavour..propa nice smoke... 

So far so good, it eventually gave up i guess, i havent noticed anything other than on a few buds i cut off. A few little buds that were right at the bottom when i harvested the cola and found a couple of 'bananas clusters' lurking underneath a few of them... just pulled them off..saying that i did find a seed that i forgot to say about, really healthy looking too, dark brown and with the tiger stripes..  it was basically falling out when i had a look at one of those small buds... can't remember where I put it though.. 
I got lucky!


----------



## redwolf666 (Feb 5, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> I know how you feel man , been smoking some blue cheese this week, well nice flavour..propa nice smoke...
> 
> So far so good, it eventually gave up i guess, i havent noticed anything other than on a few buds i cut off. A few little buds that were right at the bottom when i harvested the cola and found a couple of 'bananas clusters' lurking underneath a few of them... just pulled them off..saying that i did find a seed that i forgot to say about, really healthy looking too, dark brown and with the tiger stripes..  it was basically falling out when i had a look at one of those small buds... can't remember where I put it though..
> I got lucky!


awesome man, good to hear, u should definetly plant that seed if u can find it might be some hellish shit


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 5, 2010)

Definatly man.. 
It will turn up eventually, i know i would of put it somewhere safe, but the missus likes to clear s**t up and put it in different places on a regs so i can never be too sure where all my stuff is!


----------



## redwolf666 (Feb 5, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Definatly man..
> It will turn up eventually, i know i would of put it somewhere safe, but the missus likes to clear s**t up and put it in different places on a regs so i can never be too sure where all my stuff is!


trust me i know what you mean. lol,she is still hanging my work shirts in my grow closet


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 5, 2010)

Lmfao!


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 5, 2010)

I love how healthy it looks  You did very well Joe!


----------



## damargentina (Feb 5, 2010)

i just replied to you on my journal... by the way we also thought we had hermies!! and were just as desperate as you!!! those are some motherfing big calixes hahaha


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 5, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> I love how healthy it looks  You did very well Joe!


Thanks Weedy... 
Looking forward to seeing some of your Satori nuggets! 





damargentina said:


> i just replied to you on my journal... by the way we also thought we had hermies!! and were just as desperate as you!!! those are some motherfing big calixes hahaha


Those hermie scares will be the death of me one day.. 
When the plants are nearing the end of their life, the hairs should start to receed back into the calyxes which should then swell up with resin... Hmmmmm..... Resin.. arggghhhh...  ...


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 7, 2010)

I could of sworn I posted day 70 on here..
I'll put it up anyway...


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 7, 2010)

71 days since the swiaaatch.. :mgreen:
Everyting is good.. 
The buds are curing nicely and the hanging buds are drying nice and slow.....
The lady still growing is really packing on the resin as she nears the end of her journey.. .. and since having the light vertical, some of the buds that were lower down have popped up out of the canopy and have beefed up loads!  She smells very sweet, very peachy still.. 

I'm in a reasonably good mood, considering the crap half oz of Armeggedon me and my bruv went halves on..£100 gold nuggets for a bag full of farty little buds and stalk!  ..don't get me wrong its a f*****g good bit of smoke... just not impressed with the deal... 13.9grams...13 grams after we took out the little cut up bits of stalk... ...I'm pretty sure '14 grams there man' was his exact phrase as he handed me a rolled up baggie full of green.. ..i know its only a gram but its the small take the piss buds that really gets to me... but hey, what can ya do.....Just makes me wanna not share my smoke with anyone even more!


----------



## Primz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello mate have to say what a nice grow. Buds look sweet, This strain is a Medical strain so be ready for the Munchys man 

I am waiting on 10 Big Bang Fem seeds from GHS & 10 Cheese Fem seeds from Big Buddha, email says they are in post so hopefully in the mext day or two i should be ready.

Think i will Veg for a bit Longer than you am really going for yeild on this one and might upp the potts but apart from that you really done a great job, Think i saw a post from you sayin you have only grown a few times but if not then it must be the smoke effecting me to much so never mind 

My Grow Equip will be; 

2 x 400w HPS lights 
2 x 125w Cool CFL lights 
20lt or 25lt Potts (if i can get 25lt)
CoCo Soil 
Canna Veg, Canna Flower, Canna boost, PK 13/14

Keep us all updated with the grow m8 and let us all in on the Wet and Dry weight. Im guessin 4oz


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 8, 2010)

Day 72 today.. 
She is doing very well and doesn't seem to want to stop growing! 
The buds are getting big and sticky and smell delicious.. 

I went ahead and trimmed a few more of the hanging buds and placed them in jars.. ..i'm trying hard not to sample any but i want to have it all jarred before the smoke begins.. 

I underestimated who many jars I needed and i'm running out!  I had to go to the shop and buy a jar of coffee, (the good king with the 'pop' lid  )..empty the contents into a bowl, cleaned out the jar and now its ready for some green 
Gunna have to get a couple of big 420 jars... 
I'm going to jar the rest tomorow, they feel like another night should do...can't wait to get it all on the scales!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 8, 2010)

Primz said:


> Hello mate have to say what a nice grow. Buds look sweet, This strain is a Medical strain so be ready for the Munchys man
> 
> I am waiting on 10 Big Bang Fem seeds from GHS & 10 Cheese Fem seeds from Big Buddha, email says they are in post so hopefully in the mext day or two i should be ready.
> 
> ...


Hey Primz.. 
Thanks man...
Yea this is my 2nd grow...the first went great, this one even better... I can only hope for good things with the next.. 
Good luck with your batch of seeds man.. :jont:
I should be weighing one plant tomorow.. or maybe wednesday.. not sure yet...  ...but i'll be updating daily anyway.. 
Is that guess both plants or one?  

I've seen some great results on here from plants grown using coco, makes me wanna give it a try one day... but for now, i'm going to stick with biobizz light....and 2x400w babies, you should get some great buds and a heavy yield.. 
What will you be growing in, tent, cupboard?
Post up a link if you're strarting a journal man..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 8, 2010)

A couple of pics of my buds in there new home.. 
There is still more to come from the lady I harvested....lets hope the two jars I found and the one i bought will be enough..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 9, 2010)

Just finished trimming and jarring my buds.. 

Managed to squeeze it all in the jars, i had to break a few of the big buds up to fit em' in.. 

Drum roll please........................................................

83.2 Grams dry weight... result...  and i've still got the lady still growing to come down yet and her buds are freakin huge! 
I did think for a second that I wasn't going to hit my 80g target but I guess I was wrong! 
My fingers are sticky as hell and the smell of sweet sweet weed has filled my house once again....Hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. 
can't wait to sample some! ::

The pics don't do the buds any justice..  I gotta get a better cam for some close up cure pics very soon... 
And i need to get some bigger jars!


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 9, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> lets hope the two jars I found and the one i bought will be enough..


Hope you need more jars!!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 9, 2010)

yea that girl on the left looks a little shy of a QP, ill say 110 grams for a guess

u smoke a joint yet? how is she


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 9, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> Hope you need more jars!!!



Definatly going to need more for the next girl! 
Probably get a couple of 48gram 420 jars.. 





HookedOnChronic said:


> yea that girl on the left looks a little shy of a QP, ill say 110 grams for a guess
> 
> u smoke a joint yet? how is she


I'm going to say 100grams....  
 although the small buds right at the bottom of the plant are still very airy..  the buds at the top are big.. 
I haven't smoked any, yet... probably going to have a blunt before bedtime and give it a few more days to cure up abit before smoking anymore..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 9, 2010)

oh man u gotta celebrate the harvest, good times smoking your own shit ive been there,
hell most ppl microwave there fresh nugs to try a sample so no worries there 

props again man wicked grow


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 9, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> oh man u gotta celebrate the harvest, good times smoking your own shit ive been there,
> hell most ppl microwave there fresh nugs to try a sample so no worries there
> 
> props again man wicked grow


Thanks man... 

I would hit some now but i've been smoking Armageddon all day (i'm not supposed to be smoking through the day anymore unless I need to..  and that stuff makes me paranoid as f**k) and I wouldn't be able to feel it properly..  ...
Plus its hard to see it go down...I love looking at it when its in jars!  all that hard work for 3 or so months, i like to admire it for abit... 
Noway would I nuke my green, not even for a sample...


----------



## Primz (Feb 9, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Hey Primz..
> Thanks man...
> Yea this is my 2nd grow...the first went great, this one even better... I can only hope for good things with the next..
> Good luck with your batch of seeds man.. :jont:
> ...


Yeah will be doing a new grow journal mate no worrys about that lol  

I am doing a full Grow room no tents no areas just a small box room that 9 x 9 ft covered in maylar lol I know there is going to be quite a bit of work but the rewards are more than worth it 

But this is by far the biggest grow i have done, not just in number of plants but just in regards to how the room is and the equipment used. I will be going for the correct PH all the way through (fingers crossed) the correct EC (again fingers crossed), really wanna max out on this one. But who dosent a 

yeah and about the weight i know i say about 4.5 oz and i ment that for in total but now looking at the jars................... am speaking in dry weight.......................... i think maybe.......................... 6.5 oz just by going from the pics of course. But great job mate very very very good for your second grow, i would of been very pleased with myself if my 2nd grow came out like that 

+rep mate keep em comin !!!


----------



## Dr.RR (Feb 9, 2010)

Them jars are looking real nice there Joe, that's what I'm talking about! Beautiful stuff, those plants got so big!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 9, 2010)

Day 73 since switching to 12/12 

She is starting to lean over due to the weight of the buds! 
So tomorow i'm going to have to stake her up..  I thought it was the fan pushing her but when I switched it off she still leaned.. 
The hairs are slowly going brown and i'm starting to think she may not be ready by the 11th week..  only time will tell...

The buds in jars smell great! 
I left some of the little airy nugs abit leafy, although they're covered in trichs, i just got sick of trimming them! 
I've left the jars in the dry box and i burp'n'fluff now and then  but where is the best place to store my jars? I think some where cool, last time my nugs where in jars in my cupboard but it gets warm in there and they lost smell slightly..I reckon thats why.. 
anyway, i'll get some pics of the buds as they cure etc... ect.. but i do need to get a camera that takes decent upclose still!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 9, 2010)

Primz said:


> Yeah will be doing a new grow journal mate no worrys about that lol
> 
> I am doing a full Grow room no tents no areas just a small box room that 9 x 9 ft covered in maylar lol I know there is going to be quite a bit of work but the rewards are more than worth it
> 
> ...


Thanks Primz.. 
Its always good to invest here and there on some new equipment etc if you want bangin' bud and healthy looking plants.. 
I want to get myself an EC reader for the next grow hopefully, they aint cheap though..  .. but everything went ok with this one so its not that important.. definatly going to get a cooltube and a bigger fan aswel,  ....I've got a list... 





Dr.RR said:


> Them jars are looking real nice there Joe, that's what I'm talking about! Beautiful stuff, those plants got so big!


Thanks Doc.. 
They did get big, pretty good for 23 days veg and one 400watt..
Can't wait for round three!


----------



## Dr.RR (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow those last couple close ups look delicious! I'm really stunned by how big these are Joe, the one I've got going sports fairly small fan leaves and a rather weak looking stem...wonder if it's from me topping it..? The clone is maybe a week behind but looks much better (fan leaves easily triple the size)...


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 9, 2010)

Dr.RR said:


> Wow those last couple close ups look delicious! I'm really stunned by how big these are Joe, the one I've got going sports fairly small fan leaves and a rather weak looking stem...wonder if it's from me topping it..? The clone is maybe a week behind but looks much better (fan leaves easily triple the size)...



She's got really sticky in the last week and smells great.. maybe I got lucky with the pheno's? 
It could be....She may not like being topped..some strains are more sensitive than others..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 10, 2010)

74 days since the switch...  

She is still really green so i've gone ahead and flushed her with plenty of fresh PH'd water.. 
Hopefully that will do the trick.. 
I also drilled a small hole on the rim of my pot and tied a bit of string around the bottom of the stem to try and keep her upright! 

Got a nice little nugget curing in my tiny 420 jar, had a look at her today and she is dry as a nun's c**t..  I'm going to try it later on.. ::


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 10, 2010)

Just had a few 's....Not very strong, but very relaxing, she burns great, no black bits from the nutes so i'm happy there isn't any harshness to her..  she smells lovely, can't really put my finger on the smell just yet but there is a hint of apple in there.. 
Ground up the bud in my metal grinder (scuff catcher one) and it is very light green, I haven't had any weed that was that light before.. 
Overall i'm happy with the results so far.. 
I will continue to sample it until i'm happy with what I can taste ect..ect.. and then i'll do a proper cured smoke report on them both.. 

I'm pretty sure I was going to say something else... but oh well.. 
I'm gonna go smoke a blunt...maybe that will help...


----------



## eager apprentice (Feb 10, 2010)

hey jow what do you know - really need to pick your brains regarding your water / nute feeding schedule, as you have probably seen from my couple of widows i burnt a few lower leaves and now that im switching to 12/12 on Friday i want to know how you approached adding the bloom nutes?

i have just been adding 2ml of bio-grow per litre and feeding just water inbetween each nute feed.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 10, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> hey jow what do you know - really need to pick your brains regarding your water / nute feeding schedule, as you have probably seen from my couple of widows i burnt a few lower leaves and now that im switching to 12/12 on Friday i want to know how you approached adding the bloom nutes?
> 
> i have just been adding 2ml of bio-grow per litre and feeding just water inbetween each nute feed.



I just added 1ml of bloom to every litre for week 1 of flower...
week two was 2ml/1L.... 
week three - 2ml/1L....
week four - 3ml/1L.....
week five - 3ml/1L.....
week six - eight - 4ml/1L...
and then flush for the rest.. 

Hope that helps man.. 
Give me a shout if you got any more Q's...


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh and don't forget.. after so long you're gunna want to flush... maybe every 4weeks or so... jsut to make sure to wash away any salt build ups..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 10, 2010)

as for bio-grow through flowering....
week 1 - 2ml/1L
week 2 - 2ml/1L
week 3 - 3ml/1L
week 4 - 3ml/1L
week 5-8 - 4ml/1L
then flush the for the rest....

incase you was wondering...


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 10, 2010)

who repped me?...just wondering as i like to +rep back for + reppin.. 
tongue twista!


----------



## Primz (Feb 11, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Oh and don't forget.. after so long you're gunna want to flush... maybe every 4weeks or so... jsut to make sure to wash away any salt build ups..


No bro, if in soil i would flush about every 10 days but to get the build up of salts out of medium. Really depends on what type of soil you use and what you feed sched is. 

And yeah joe it was me who +reped u m8


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice looking plants my friend +rep do you have a link for your seed company?


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 11, 2010)

TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> Nice looking plants my friend +rep do you have a link for your seed company?


Thanks TillthedayiDIE420! 

The seeds were from my local head shop....i would give the name but then people would know exactly where i live and i'm way too paranoid for that s**t..  
but i'm sure you can order from the green house seed website.. 

http://greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 11, 2010)

Primz said:


> No bro, if in soil i would flush about every 10 days but to get the build up of salts out of medium. Really depends on what type of soil you use and what you feed sched is.
> 
> And yeah joe it was me who +reped u m8


 thanks man, gotta spread some round first it seems! 

You right there man, I haven't had any problems whatsoever with the girl still growing though, flushing her every 10 days wouldn't be necessary, although her sis was a real bitch, I should of flushed her every 10 days that would of helped! 
I think next time I will have to flush more frequent as I will be using two new nute products with the three I have been using already, more nutes more build ups.. the soil I use is biobizz light mix, first time with that soil and i think I will be using it for every soil grow from now on! Its great stuff aswel when used along with biobizz nutrient range.....Listen to me, i sound like i work for them!  Blag It!


----------



## Dr.RR (Feb 11, 2010)

I've read numerous remarks about Big Bang saying how it's not a very potent strain...what would you say? Kind of saddens me... I've added a pic of my Big Bang clone, it's looking pretty healthy and sports some nice fan leaves!  Can't wait to hear more on the smoke!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice pic Doc! 
Very healthy looking, lovely dark green leaves! 

Unfortunalty, although she does look like a potent strain, she is not.. 
Don't get me wrong it is a nice smoke, and i've only been sampling the smaller nuggets which are probably less potent anyway (sometimes the lower down nugs aren't always as ready, but i don't have to tell you that.. )
Its very relaxing, i'm used to a knock me on my arse stone and this one just doesn't cut it.. but give it a few more weeks curing etc etc.. plus I got the other to come down and she smells great! I think she will be the winner! 
but i'm not dissapointed, it's a good evening smoke, have a few puffs, sit down and just relax, plus i can always swap a half for something else if I get bored! 
Gunna have a proper sit down soon and really get a good smoke report down, things are a bit touch and go round her at the minute  Bloody Women!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 11, 2010)

so joe any plans for the future yet? 
cant wait to see the peachy one come down, sorry to hear bout the potency, sounds about the exact same smoke as the big bang i smoked except mine was bc big bang not GH big bang, 
after following your whole journal i dont think ill be ordering greenhouse, unless someone else posts that they have a knock you out strain, heard there Trainwreck is close

thanks for all the knowledge and you are gonna be stocked up on big bang! wonder what the cure will do


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 11, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> so joe any plans for the future yet?
> cant wait to see the peachy one come down, sorry to hear bout the potency, sounds about the exact same smoke as the big bang i smoked except mine was bc big bang not GH big bang,
> after following your whole journal i dont think ill be ordering greenhouse, unless someone else posts that they have a knock you out strain, heard there Trainwreck is close
> 
> thanks for all the knowledge and you are gonna be stocked up on big bang! wonder what the cure will do


No worrys man.. 
Its been a great ride, can't wait to get this one down and some new one's up! 
Yep, soon as i get enough £'s and as soon as they come in, going to be gowing Strawberry Diesel and Kong, new strains that i've fell in love with!  (Holy Smoke Seeds, should be out in march! )

Yea i'm hoping the peachy one will be stronger but who knows, one thing i know for sure is she will taste great! 
Big Bang has the lowest THC % out of all GHS strains, I don't think it is a plant I will be growing again, strictly because of the potency, but it was a lovely plant to grow and it has been a great experience.. 
Lets hope curing will bring the best out..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 11, 2010)

yea i think big bang sacrifices potency for yield, those are huge colas

ive smoked kong before, well that was the name given when i got it, but it was BOMB, top 10 smokes ever

stoked to see your next one bro!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 11, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> yea i think big bang sacrifices potency for yield, those are huge colas
> 
> ive smoked kong before, well that was the name given when i got it, but it was BOMB, top 10 smokes ever
> 
> stoked to see your next one bro!


I suppose if it were to be sold then its definatly a good earner, especially at the prices the green goes for today! 
GHS should cross BB with super lemon haze or something!  Huge yields of 1st place cup buds 

I'm getting realy excited for the new grow!  Like a little giddy school girl! 

damn, i'm very jealous now knowing you have sampled some!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 11, 2010)

Just had a massive barny with the missus  (its all good now though) kiss-ass



anyway, after smashing my house phone up, leaving me uncontactable , and breaking my knuckle punching a hardwood unit, leaving me feeling very foolish as to pick a fight with something harder than my hand!  i sat down and smoked two ::'s to chill me out! and man am i stoned!  it hit me instantly and i felt very calm and relaxed, i went and layed on my bed and whacked on the telly and i had to get back up because I was falling asleep!  
Now I know why it is used as a medical MJ! 
It really shocked me as to how i felt, earlier, i had one and it wasn't very potent at all, i did feel calm and relaxed but nothing like this, still i like it stronger but I am very happy now! 

I gotta go to tesco's inabit aswell! Forgot about that!!!!! 

anyway,
Last night I picked a medium sized bud out of the jar, and placed it in my 'smoking jar' on its own, it is nice and dry and grinds up just the way i like it..  not dusty and not squishy, juuuust right. 
Maybe this is why i am alot more shot than before, the little immature buds just didn't cut it.. 



(this aint my smoke report though!  well kinda a small one but i need to sample more!


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow Joe, I hope everything is fine in your home.

Anyway, it's good to know you're enjoying your bigbang! I, on the other hand, am relieved that I got rid of them hihihi


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 11, 2010)

Day 75 today and she looks like she is definatly nearing the end of her time with us, here, on RIU! 
The majority of the hairs are now receeding back into the calyxes, and when i opened her up this morning for her check up i was very happy to see the buds bending outwards, they're getting so big i'm going to have to tie up the branches too!  She has put on so much more weight in the last two weeks its incredible! :shocked:
I have left her like it today, and I'll tie em' up tomorow just to make sure.. 

A few snaps for y'all, you can sort of see the buds coming out slightly from the picture took above her..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 11, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> Wow Joe, I hope everything is fine in your home.
> 
> Anyway, it's good to know you're enjoying your bigbang! I, on the other hand, am relieved that I got rid of them hihihi



Its all good, thats why i buy the cheap phones or have the ones people chuck away, you know, the ones still with cords 
Its not uncommon at mine for a phone etc.. to get broken, it can be very stressfull at times..

but yea, there was loads of other strains i could of gone for, i did explain many pages back why i did get the BB seeds, i think it was on here, but once i had them and everything was set up, i just wanted to crack on, plus i didn't want to spend loads of gold nuggets on banging seeds. just incase it all went pete tong.. 
i wish i had though! 

Its not the strongest, but I'm very thankful for the fruits of my labour..


----------



## scottish lad (Feb 11, 2010)

well done m8 83 gram that sound sweet  i had internet prob again ( hate my imternet provider ) so you got any plans yet for ya next grow ? am just about to up date ma grow


----------



## justjwatson (Feb 12, 2010)

looking good tbh, im a few days behind you  look better than mine :s


----------



## eager apprentice (Feb 12, 2010)

awesome - thanks for the feed regime mate. shame about the potency but to be honest i like a good mellow smoke from time to time, you know the sort of weed you can have a session on with a few mates instead of passing round a blunt of super skunk and all sitting there in silence to paranoid to even converse!!
But despite that i am glad my garden has a couple of the Widows growing in it! Best weed i have smoked in this country by far - tho i haven't come across the cheese that people rave about and since getting into this new hobby i have read about so many new strains that im just dying to grow. Might try one of the GHS mix packs next with a mix of sativa and indica seeing as its a cheap way to find out about a mixture of strains quickly - tho considering the time and expense that goes into a grow a bit more spent on decent seeds is bound to reap its rewards (like Bubblegum from serious for example - defo on my agenda). But im forgetting i still got 2 x 1.5 week old BB seedlings and 3 more BB seeds and 3 more WW seeds left aswell as 2 x BB clones that are 5 days old now and in peat pellets this time, so looks like i will have mhy hands full with Big Bang and White Widow for the next few months - aswell as having plans for a discreet little greenhouse behind my vegetable garden for when the weather warms up! Oh man, the possibilities are endless!!!!

sorry to waffle - im off to research the strwb diesel and kong you mentioned, by the way have you seen these hempy buckets mate that people are using? might give one of those a try sometime.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 12, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> well done m8 83 gram that sound sweet  i had internet prob again ( hate my imternet provider ) so you got any plans yet for ya next grow ? am just about to up date ma grow


Thanks man.. 
I know man, well chuffed.. 
 I got probs with my phone line and its messin up my broadband! , if I wan't to go on the net, i have to disconnect the phone, which i've had to connect to the main line, and if i want to make a call, turn the net off and plug in the phone! Feel like i'm back in the 90's again! 

I've decided to grow Strawberry Diesel and Kong from Holy Smoke Seeds, will be starting most probably april time, i'm also thinking about having a few plants outdoors this year, i haven't tried outdoor yet but there's plenty of place's so why not.. 





justjwatson said:


> looking good tbh, im a few days behind you  look better than mine :s


Thanks for checkin out the grow, justjwatson.. 
Good luck with your grow..


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Thanks man..
> I know man, well chuffed..
> I got probs with my phone line and its messin up my broadband! , if I wan't to go on the net, i have to disconnect the phone, which i've had to connect to the main line, and if i want to make a call, turn the net off and plug in the phone! Feel like i'm back in the 90's again!
> 
> ...


haha i had the same problem with my phone line earlier its bollox n it check out my thread loadsa bubble


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 12, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> awesome - thanks for the feed regime mate. shame about the potency but to be honest i like a good mellow smoke from time to time, you know the sort of weed you can have a session on with a few mates instead of passing round a blunt of super skunk and all sitting there in silence to paranoid to even converse!!
> But despite that i am glad my garden has a couple of the Widows growing in it! Best weed i have smoked in this country by far - tho i haven't come across the cheese that people rave about and since getting into this new hobby i have read about so many new strains that im just dying to grow. Might try one of the GHS mix packs next with a mix of sativa and indica seeing as its a cheap way to find out about a mixture of strains quickly - tho considering the time and expense that goes into a grow a bit more spent on decent seeds is bound to reap its rewards (like Bubblegum from serious for example - defo on my agenda). But im forgetting i still got 2 x 1.5 week old BB seedlings and 3 more BB seeds and 3 more WW seeds left aswell as 2 x BB clones that are 5 days old now and in peat pellets this time, so looks like i will have mhy hands full with Big Bang and White Widow for the next few months - aswell as having plans for a discreet little greenhouse behind my vegetable garden for when the weather warms up! Oh man, the possibilities are endless!!!!
> 
> sorry to waffle - im off to research the strwb diesel and kong you mentioned, by the way have you seen these hempy buckets mate that people are using? might give one of those a try sometime.


I don't mind the waffling, if i did, I would be a hypocrite! 
Yea man, a nice bit of smoke but if theres something thats gotta be done its still possible to do whilst stoned! 

You could always save the WW and the BB seeds and use them another time...
bubblegum will be in my tent one day.. 
The summer is approaching and i'm getting ready for it!  i'm really up for some outdoor guerilla growing this year too! 

Youtube them man, there not out yet (commercially) as far as i know.. 
but there was an article in a Weed World Mag, issue 84, page 44.. 
oh and the hempy bucket, hhmmm, seems very interesting, had a quick look and found someone saying they or a friend had had something like, 17oz's DRY off one plant!  damn. 
I'm going to do some research on this..  thanks for the tip.. 





rasclot said:


> haha i had the same problem with my phone line earlier its bollox n it check out my thread loadsa bubble


 i tell ya man, my gaff is falling apart!  when i hant got my ladies up i've got the wheels of steel going, 2 500w bass bins, 2 500w tops and a 2000w amp.. there's a crack in my toilet next door that goes all the way around the room and is starting to open up!...S**t!.. 

bubble hash you say...


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 12, 2010)

76 days since the switch 
Not much to say on todays update other than i didn't tie the branches up, i didn't think it is that important just yet, they seem like they can handle it for now, they look like they can go for a few more days yet so we'll see how they look on sunday before lights out, she will be 11 weeks tomorow! (Sat) 

The dry buds are curing very smoothly..  pics of them coming soon!


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just saw this thread for the first time and read probably 60% of the post. Took about 2 hours. I know they were about 12"-15" when you induced flowering. How tall was the one you chopped and how tall is the other pheno about to be chopped? I am currently growing 1 Big Bang (fem), 1 Church (fem), and 2 KC Brains (reg). Trying to figure out when to induce cause I am growing in homemade grow boxes. One box is 2 of the round rubbermaid tubs, the kind people use at cookouts for beer, with the rope handle (removed) stacked on top of each other. The other box is 2, 30 gal. rectangular rubbermaid boxes. They look really ghetto but work. Especially if you LST the plants. Lower buds are not very good but the upper canopy is awesome. I'm still building them so I have some options. The round one I already put a LED UFO (90w) in and I might add 2 CFL's (26w). The other I am going to put in 6 CFL's (26w). 

I grew using 20gal boxes before with 6 CFL's and got about 2 ounces off one plant. It was sativa dominant but very short and the nodes were about an inch or less apart. I was new to growing so I screwed up a lot and they got root bound once before I transplanted. I tied it down and started wrapping it around the pot. After it filled out a good bit I topped it to get it bushier and more even. Heat was a problem (about 90-95f in the box)and the buds were light and semi-airy but the quality was amazing. Everyone was impressed. Came from a bag seed out of some shwag too. Wish I had pics from when it was chopped. It was purple yellow and gold. I would pick the leaves as they were dying too. The last week or two there were no leaves on it. Looked like an upside down octopus. Had 18 arms. It would have been more but when I topped it I removed a lot of the branches so air flow would be better. 

Oh, and I didn't feed it any nutes at all, except for sucunat (natural granular sugar). Gave her that every watering. Stopped the sucunat after last flushing 2 weeks before harvest. I think I did 3 flushes total because she was alive for almost 6 months. I really don't know how she stayed so small and compact. Flowered for 96 days I believe, and harvested when there were about 10% amber trichomes.

Also, I had problems with germinating the seeds too. I got a 5 pack fem of The Church and Big Bang. Tried germinating one of each. They sprouted but when I transplanted them they died. I think I might have had them too hot when I was germinating them. Tried it again and may have had same problem. They popped open in the paper towel but one turned brown and the other just stopped growing. Then this last time I tried both again with the 2 KC Brains. The KC popped and were planted and growing right away. The church was a day behind and BB 2 days behind that. I had to help all but one of the KC out of their shells too after sprouting. They all look pretty good now (germination started 10 days ago). KC's just started their 2nd set of leaves yesterday and the new leaves are purple. The 1st set have a purple vein running down the center, so I can't wait to see how they turn out.

So that's it. Just wanted to mention what I was doing and the problems I am having with the GHS seeds. I did not get them from GHS by the way. They come from another seed provider who says they are approved by GHS. Came with cards that normally come with GHS orders describing the seed. The GHS seeds were extremely small also. Like a 3rd the size a normal seed is. Might be they were just not fully developed or something to do with the feminized seeds. I have no idea. I'll look around for a pic of that bag seed I grew and if anyone is interested I can see about getting some pics of the boxes. I might start a grow log myself but that depends on how motivated I am when I get it going.

Great job on your grow. Can't wait to follow your next one from the start.

Oh and here are some links for how to build the box and a home made carbon filter. I used these designs but tweaked them a bit where I thought it was needed. For example I used white duct tape instead of silver tape, and I used individual light sockets I screwed into the box instead of the 3 light strip he uses. Make sure every strip of tape you put down is half over the last also. If the layer isn't doubled up then the box glows fairly bright. 2 layers and it isn't too much light, almost no light at all. I also used a more powerful fan.

http://boards.cannabis.com/growroom-setup/80747-how-rubbermaid-tub-growbox.html

http://boards.cannabis.com/growroom-setup/90173-how-carbon-filter.html


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 13, 2010)

Day 77.. 11 weeks old!  
She is almost ready 
I've gone and hung the light horizontally again, the top needs a bit of love and attention off the rays..  the side buds look almost done so i wan't to try and hurry the top cola up abit..i don't think she will be coming down tomorow or monday, just continue to see how she blows.. 

Oh and instead of making some bubble hash with my trim from my harvested girl, i'll use the next lot off the lady still going to make some..
I decided to make some CannaCookies!  (that sentence don't really make sense but you catch my drift.. )

I bought two packs of ready made chocolate chip cookie mix, a bag of white chocolate chips and used 8grams of my Big Bang Bud trim..  One bag of mix makes 6 cookies.. you do the math.. 

I used my cooking herb grinder, (them little ceramic pots with the little ceramic hand grinders, you know the one's i mean ) i put 2grams of good bud trim in there, gave it a really good grinding, picking out any bits of stalk and then pushed it through a small sieve with my fingers, rotating my fingers round until all the trim was pushed through and powdered nicely. I repeated this until i had used 8grams of my best bud trim. (still got some left! ) 
I put the cake mix in a mixing bowl with 50grams of butter and with my hands I ixed it up until the butter had mixed in thoroughly, adding about 5tbls of water as i went. I then added my ground up trim and continued to mix it up until the mix had formed a non-sticky dough and the trim was evely spread out. Next i grabbed two baking trays and lined them with non-stick baking paper. I rolled up balls of the mix and placed them spaced out in the tray, pressing them down firmly to give the cookie effect  You're gonna want to probably put 6 cookies on each tray, they expand like a mofo!  
I then put my cookies in the middle of a pre-heated oven on gas mark 4 (180C or 350F) for around 20 minutes or until they're golden brown. I checked them every 5 mins and half way through I changed them around so that the outside cookies moved to the inside ect....  just to get an even toasting!..
When they looked nice and golden brown i took them out and placed them on a cooling rack for 5-10minutes and what was left over, once cooled, were put into a container. They had a green tinge to them and tasted great! You could taste the weed but it was really nice, no bitterness or anything, Me and my mate munched two each and a some broken bits, his missus had one and my missus didn't have any.. more for me!  
To be honest they didn't really have a strong effect on me other than they made me slightly tired, maybe i didn't eat enough...or maybe it was because i've been smoking all day? One thing for sure though is my mate and his bird was mashed!  He left not long after eating them and he looked abit worse for wear!  It aint like him to leave the party early ... .....
I'm going to much about three or four tomorow and see how it goes.. 
Big Bang Cookies! 



oh and Jebus, thanks for checkin out the grow and spending so much time doing so too..  You're either crazy or just got way too much time on your hands!  j/k  i'm going to reply to you tomorow as your post is very long and i'm very stoned!


----------



## Dr.RR (Feb 13, 2010)

Those are seriously monster nugs man haha! I'm beginning to think BB doesn't like to be topped...I dont see my topped one yielding ANYWHERE close to yours....maybe not even as much as your top cola! I'm trying to figure out why the plant isn't growing much and why the leaves are so small on it. The clone looks much healthier and I think it'll yield more than the topped one...crazy right?!? Lol...CANT wait to see your baby all trimmed up!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 14, 2010)

Day 78 today and things are going great... 
Well up for the trim 'n' chop, i'll get plenty of snaps for ya Doc...
She is looking swell, even the little buds at the bottom of her, although they are small they're ripening up just as quick as the tops!  
I'm glad i had the light like that now.. 
I think i'll have to get some side lighting aswel for the next challenge..

The curing buds are coming along nicely..they have a really nice smell when you open the jar..Me and my bruv decided it smells like kitchen cleaner..  I can't get it any better to be honest..  
They are getting better as the days go by...i've been pleasantly stoned all day! 
I have been smoking some of the bigger buds this weekend, the majority of them weigh about 3.5-4.0grams each! And I thought my first grow was good, the top on one of them weighed 2.5dry! :mrgeen: (it was some of the best stuff i had smoked though) 

anyway, i'll take some pictures of some of the buds curing tmorow..


----------



## Dr. Indica (Feb 14, 2010)

*What a lovely job you have done here.


Can't wait for a smoke report on these. 


Looking forward to your next grow, excellent job.​*


----------



## scottish lad (Feb 14, 2010)

Dr.RR said:


> Those are seriously monster nugs man haha! I'm beginning to think BB doesn't like to be topped...I dont see my topped one yielding ANYWHERE close to yours....maybe not even as much as your top cola! I'm trying to figure out why the plant isn't growing much and why the leaves are so small on it. The clone looks much healthier and I think it'll yield more than the topped one...crazy right?!? Lol...CANT wait to see your baby all trimmed up!



hi m8 i am going bb too and i have topped 1 o mine and to be honest the topped one is sligtly smaller in size but the hair groth is looking a lot more compact than the other 2 that was left normal 

heres a link to my journal hope this can help https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/296412-big-bangx3-indoors-400w-hps.html

g4j hope you dont mind me posting link m8.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 15, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> g4j hope you dont mind me posting link m8.


No worrys man..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 15, 2010)

Dr. Indica said:


> *What a lovely job you have done here.​*
> 
> 
> *Can't wait for a smoke report on these. *​
> ...



Thanks Dr. Indica 

Going to do both at the same time so I want to wait untill the other lady is ready.. 
I'll post a link on here when I start up again, shouldn't be long, its hard to have a tent and not fill it with something!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 15, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Just saw this thread for the first time and read probably 60% of the post. Took about 2 hours. I know they were about 12"-15" when you induced flowering. How tall was the one you chopped and how tall is the other pheno about to be chopped? I am currently growing 1 Big Bang (fem), 1 Church (fem), and 2 KC Brains (reg). Trying to figure out when to induce cause I am growing in homemade grow boxes. One box is 2 of the round rubbermaid tubs, the kind people use at cookouts for beer, with the rope handle (removed) stacked on top of each other. The other box is 2, 30 gal. rectangular rubbermaid boxes. They look really ghetto but work. Especially if you LST the plants. Lower buds are not very good but the upper canopy is awesome. I'm still building them so I have some options. The round one I already put a LED UFO (90w) in and I might add 2 CFL's (26w). The other I am going to put in 6 CFL's (26w).
> 
> I grew using 20gal boxes before with 6 CFL's and got about 2 ounces off one plant. It was sativa dominant but very short and the nodes were about an inch or less apart. I was new to growing so I screwed up a lot and they got root bound once before I transplanted. I tied it down and started wrapping it around the pot. After it filled out a good bit I topped it to get it bushier and more even. Heat was a problem (about 90-95f in the box)and the buds were light and semi-airy but the quality was amazing. Everyone was impressed. Came from a bag seed out of some shwag too. Wish I had pics from when it was chopped. It was purple yellow and gold. I would pick the leaves as they were dying too. The last week or two there were no leaves on it. Looked like an upside down octopus. Had 18 arms. It would have been more but when I topped it I removed a lot of the branches so air flow would be better.
> 
> ...


Hey Jebus..  Good luck and happy growing! 
Thanks for checking out the grow and for the links, sounds proper ghetto to me!  but if it works it works.. 
I didn't measure my harvested girl  i was too caught up in the moment!  I will be able to tell you a rough estimate though and i'll go measure the other lady now.. ........................................
The lady still growing is 90cm bang on..  so my rough guess for the other will be around 75-80cm..
I had some trouble with my BB seeds aswell, 5 fem seeds, one of which was a male and two didn't sprout at all.. they came from a headshop and they all were pretty small but there was one that was very small and very light coloured..that was one that didn't sprout. I put four straight into the soil, waited some 3-4days i think and three came up. Many days later I tried the little one i left out and no luck with that one either..  never mind, i got a nice lot off the girl i just cut and should expect more from her sis..  
The ones that did survive though are just like they describe on the GHS website, I don't think they list peach on the description but it is listed for Big Bang on their flavour/taste chart.. 

A friend of mine grew KC 33 outdoors last summer, LST'ed them, turned out pretty good, most of the plant turned purple late into flowering and he gave me some sample buds, a mild but decent smoke, little bit harsh but the buds were all purple, looked great! 

Again, good luck on your grow, post some pics or if you decide to log it, then post up a link..


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 15, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Day 78 today and things are going great...
> Well up for the trim 'n' chop, i'll get plenty of snaps for ya Doc...
> She is looking swell, even the little buds at the bottom of her, although they are small they're ripening up just as quick as the tops!
> I'm glad i had the light like that now..
> ...


Because it's soaking up all of the 400W lights solo, the buds are really going to be tight and compact on this one Joe!

I can just imagine it now!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 15, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> Because it's soaking up all of the 400W lights solo, the buds are really going to be tight and compact on this one Joe!
> 
> I can just imagine it now!


Mmmmmm.... I love the feel of tight nugs!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 15, 2010)

Day 79 since the swiaatch.. 
She is almost ready, think a couple more days should do it!  Can't wait till the chop! 
I'm not going to try the 36H dark period before harvest beacuse I would rather do it with two plants of the same phenotype..makes sense though.. 
She is packing on the resin anyway and she makes your mouth water just smelling her scent!  Its like i've got a peach tree growing in the tent.. 

I bought a new temporary curing jar today, the flick pop lid jars..its pretty big, held nearly of my smoke! Finally got a jar big enough to house my big buds comfortably  
I didn't even realise they sell them at morrisons!  and at £3.99! Bargain! Had to make room for the fresh harvest coming soon..


----------



## scottish lad (Feb 15, 2010)

hey m8 those look amazing in the jar 

bet you cant wait to see the othere baby in jars drying off 2


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 16, 2010)

So it sounds like they put on about 2/3rd of their size during flowering. I think I can make that work  The pic of the KC Brains was a crazy purple/red/gold so I'm psyched about when she finishes. I need to go back and read up on her stats though to make sure I don't overgrow her or anything. She is a lot more vigorous than the BB or Church. In fact I have the feeling I'm going to be killing off the church. The leaves are are twisted and ugly. Plus the tips are getting a little yellow. So if this one is a failure I'll be 0 for 3 with the church. The BB was the slowest to germinate but is on par for size and development when compared with where the brains were a few days ago so I think she is doing ok. Looking at yours I don't think I'll top her like I was planning. That cola is sick! I will be LST'ing her though so the main cola may be a bit smaller anyways.

I can't wait to see your last baby chopped up. That cola has to be the size of a soda can!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 16, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> hey m8 those look amazing in the jar
> 
> bet you cant wait to see the othere baby in jars drying off 2


Thanks man..  
Already getting ready for the chop, scissors are clean, dry box is empty and awaiting fresh nugs, jars are ready, just waiting for her.. :mrgreen

The one thing i hate about big jars is they make the harvest look so small!  





jebus2029 said:


> So it sounds like they put on about 2/3rd of their size during flowering. I think I can make that work  The pic of the KC Brains was a crazy purple/red/gold so I'm psyched about when she finishes. I need to go back and read up on her stats though to make sure I don't overgrow her or anything. She is a lot more vigorous than the BB or Church. In fact I have the feeling I'm going to be killing off the church. The leaves are are twisted and ugly. Plus the tips are getting a little yellow. So if this one is a failure I'll be 0 for 3 with the church. The BB was the slowest to germinate but is on par for size and development when compared with where the brains were a few days ago so I think she is doing ok. Looking at yours I don't think I'll top her like I was planning. That cola is sick! I will be LST'ing her though so the main cola may be a bit smaller anyways.
> 
> I can't wait to see your last baby chopped up. That cola has to be the size of a soda can!


What strain from KC Brains are you growing? Is it Mind Bender? 

I left these two to grow naturally, the side buds are almost the size of the cola, so topping would of been unneccasary anyway, 

I'm so looking forward to the chop!!!!  Just wanna fill out the dry box out again! Can't wait for that peachy smell to be everywhere! 

Flick back a few pages, there is a picture of the main cola next to a 2litre coca cola bottle, just to get an idea of the size.. i cut her down on the 31st of Jan i think, should be easier to find. 
The cola on this lady still growing is probably twice that size now, 
 soda can, maybe 5 or 6 stacked up!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 80 of flowering today.. 
Really didn't think this journal would still be going but she is holding out for a few more days atleast! 
The buds are really starting to finish up, she is so sticky and peachy! 
I'm going to say thursday she will be coming down, although I will check again tomorow anyway.. 

Plenty of bud porn and I managed to get a picture of the trichs, (it was the best I could do!)  
Been checking them out and they are all cloudy and a few are turning amber!


----------



## scottish lad (Feb 16, 2010)

wow m8 that is some bud porn i must say you must be so pleased with her


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweet!
How did you take that pic of the trichs?


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 16, 2010)

GOOD GOD MAN!! I thought that was an odd sized European bottle or something equal to about 1 liter. That bud is ridiculous.

I realized last night that I was saying the name of the seed company not the strain. What I'm growing is Brazil K.C. It's a stable sativa cross of Mango Vermelho from Paranaiba, Brazil and K.C. 606. From some reviews I have read it smells sweet and musky with a flowery/musky flavor. The person who grew it out wasn't a fan of the flavor. I'm guessing it has one of those odd flavors like rotten fruit or seafood or something. It's suppose to be a good yielder with an above average high. Long lasting (3-4 hours for the average smoker) with an ok head buzz and strong body high. Supposedly trippy effects. Doesn't get too tall and does well with LST'ing with sativa leaf characteristics. KC Brains says it has an average flowering time of 9-12 weeks which I'm not too fond of but I'll deal. Found a pic and it looks almost purple/black with some green. At night I have temps down around 58 and the leaves have some purple on top. The bottom of the leaves are mostly purple, but they are only about 15 days from seed. Just started getting some good growth the last few days, finally growing taller.

Oh and they are regular seeds which is why I sprouted 2. If I do get a male I may try harvesting some pollen and seed a branch on the other along with a branch on the BB and Church.

Funny you should mention the mind bender. I originally ordered a pack of those also but they ran out. They sent me a pack of TNR instead and a bonus pack of TNR (20 seeds total). Guess they had a surplus of them. Only problem is all reviews say TNR is the monster of the cannabis world. Usually growing 3-4 meters tall outdoors and that it can't be grown inside. So I doubt I'll ever grow those in my grow box. I even contacted the seller about it and they just said they'll do fine indoors. I don't think the person who responded even bothered to check what it was lol. At least the seeds didn't cost me a fortune. Maybe I'll just toss them out into a field somewhere in the middle of no where and check on them after a few months.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a pic from a sellers site of the Brazil x KC


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 16, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Sweet!
> How did you take that pic of the trichs?


Looks like he put the camera up to a scope. Doesn't work too well with small digital cameras (my own experience at least) but pretty good with a camera with a real lens.


----------



## 85kryptonite (Feb 16, 2010)

do you grow in an apartment?


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 16, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> wow m8 that is some bud porn i must say you must be so pleased with her


Thanks man.. 
Very happy, just got to make sure it lasts me until the next grow is finished! 





Huh?? said:


> Sweet!
> How did you take that pic of the trichs?


Thanks man.. 
I get a good enough spot with my 420 Scope, then I hold my phone lense up to the scope and try and keep my hand steady as I take a pic. 
It was tricky, my phone cam is a real bitch to take pictures with sometimes,  but I got it done in the end..  





jebus2029 said:


> GOOD GOD MAN!! I thought that was an odd sized European bottle or something equal to about 1 liter. That bud is ridiculous.


  
I couldn't believe the weight of that thing!  It gives me something to try and beat on the next grow. 
Think I might need something bigger for comparison when I chop the next cola though.. 






> I realized last night that I was saying the name of the seed company not the strain. What I'm growing is Brazil K.C. It's a stable sativa cross of Mango Vermelho from Paranaiba, Brazil and K.C. 606. From some reviews I have read it smells sweet and musky with a flowery/musky flavor. The person who grew it out wasn't a fan of the flavor. I'm guessing it has one of those odd flavors like rotten fruit or seafood or something. It's suppose to be a good yielder with an above average high. Long lasting (3-4 hours for the average smoker) with an ok head buzz and strong body high. Supposedly trippy effects. Doesn't get too tall and does well with LST'ing with sativa leaf characteristics. KC Brains says it has an average flowering time of 9-12 weeks which I'm not too fond of but I'll deal. Found a pic and it looks almost purple/black with some green. At night I have temps down around 58 and the leaves have some purple on top. The bottom of the leaves are mostly purple, but they are only about 15 days from seed. Just started getting some good growth the last few days, finally growing taller.
> 
> Oh and they are regular seeds which is why I sprouted 2. If I do get a male I may try harvesting some pollen and seed a branch on the other along with a branch on the BB and Church.
> 
> Funny you should mention the mind bender. I originally ordered a pack of those also but they ran out. They sent me a pack of TNR instead and a bonus pack of TNR (20 seeds total). Guess they had a surplus of them. Only problem is all reviews say TNR is the monster of the cannabis world. Usually growing 3-4 meters tall outdoors and that it can't be grown inside. So I doubt I'll ever grow those in my grow box. I even contacted the seller about it and they just said they'll do fine indoors. I don't think the person who responded even bothered to check what it was lol. At least the seeds didn't cost me a fortune. Maybe I'll just toss them out into a field somewhere in the middle of no where and check on them after a few months.


Sounds like a nice strain to grow, and by the looks of that pic, some banging bag appeal to! 
Tastes differ from from person to person, some like the strange ones, others just like it fruity etc ect.. I'm up for trying everything atleast once! 
By the way, if you got any pictures of your ladies, if you want you can post them up  Always up for bud porn, not just my own! 

About the TNR, really does sound like a monster, there must be someone who has grown it indoors, try it out, you could always chop her if she does start to cause problems, you got enough of em'  You could be the first person to conquer the monster! (indoors) 





jebus2029 said:


> Here's a pic from a sellers site of the Brazil x KC



Damn that looks deadly! 





jebus2029 said:


> Looks like he put the camera up to a scope. Doesn't work too well with small digital cameras (my own experience at least) but pretty good with a camera with a real lens.


Got it in one my man.. 





85kryptonite said:


> do you grow in an apartment?


I do not grow in an apartment. 
Do you?


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol
Kind of puts a new meaning to the word "cola" don't you think?2 liter anybody?
What was the dry weight of that thing anyway(and the rest of the plant)?Sorry,If I missed it.


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 16, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Mmmmmm.... I love the feel of tight nugs!


This is a winner! hahaha


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 17, 2010)

As a test I might try growing one or two of the TNR out. Maybe just start it on 12/12 and see how big they get like that. It's lights out right now so no pics of the little ladies. I did however just find the battery charger for my camera and it just happen to have pics from my first grow. So here you go  Sorry if they are a bit out of focus. My little digital cant handle foliage pics for some reason. I'm amazed looking at it now that it looks this good. Never fed it any nutes, just sucunat with every watering. This was maybe 6-8 weeks before harvest. She flowered for 96 days total, and when I chopped her down she was still pushing out white hairs. She just never stopped having new growth. Plus she was vegged for a good 2 or 3 months. Topped and thinned out 2 weeks before I induced flowering to lower the chances of mold. At the end all the leaves had died and it was just buds. I picked them if they pulled off with little pressure. The buds were gold, yellow, and tan, with slight hints of purple. Oh and this was all done inside 2, 18 gallon rubbermaid containers with 6, 26w CFL's(all warm white spectrum CFL's). I didn't use daylight CFL's at any point. Final weight was 2-2.5 oz.

P.S. If you were wondering the cat's name is Chiba.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 17, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Lol
> Kind of puts a new meaning to the word "cola" don't you think?2 liter anybody?
> What was the dry weight of that thing anyway(and the rest of the plant)?Sorry,If I missed it.


No worrys, I just tried finding it again and it took me ages! 
Aha!  I just got what you said! 
The cola weighed in at 13.2 grams dry i think, so i'm hoping for a good 20+ grams dry on the other cola.. 
In total, she yielded me 83 grams dry.. so just under the 3oz mark.. 

 



weedyweedy said:


> This is a winner! hahaha


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 17, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> As a test I might try growing one or two of the TNR out. Maybe just start it on 12/12 and see how big they get like that. It's lights out right now so no pics of the little ladies. I did however just find the battery charger for my camera and it just happen to have pics from my first grow. So here you go  Sorry if they are a bit out of focus. My little digital cant handle foliage pics for some reason. I'm amazed looking at it now that it looks this good. Never fed it any nutes, just sucunat with every watering. This was maybe 6-8 weeks before harvest. She flowered for 96 days total, and when I chopped her down she was still pushing out white hairs. She just never stopped having new growth. Plus she was vegged for a good 2 or 3 months. Topped and thinned out 2 weeks before I induced flowering to lower the chances of mold. At the end all the leaves had died and it was just buds. I picked them if they pulled off with little pressure. The buds were gold, yellow, and tan, with slight hints of purple. Oh and this was all done inside 2, 18 gallon rubbermaid containers with 6, 26w CFL's(all warm white spectrum CFL's). I didn't use daylight CFL's at any point. Final weight was 2-2.5 oz.
> 
> P.S. If you were wondering the cat's name is Chiba.


Great pics Jebus!  Good job on your first grow! 
 Cat Nip! 
Lovely colour on those buds!  and that is one trunk! Sounds like she didn't want to die! True survivor! 
I did a test on a random bagseed, didn't finish it though, i started straight from 12/12 and she grew so slow!  It was sad to watch..  
she started showing hairs after a week or two I think but because she was kickin it with my two Big Bang, I couldn't get the light anywhere near close enough..  
I donated her to my bruv, who let her die a few weeks later!  
Try 12/12 from start, if she is a real beast, then that may just do the trick..


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've heard of people growing all there buds from seed starting at 12/12. It cuts down on the wait for harvest but you only get like a quarter-1/2 oz or so per plant. Not bad if you have a big and shallow flower bed. Toss 40 seeds in and 2-3 months later you have 10-20 oz. The bed would only need to be about 4x4 I think?? I think I read about this in a mag somewhere. I think it was recommended for people who produce their own seeds or that can purchase bulk seeds for cheap.

Edit: Now that I think about it I think they said you can get 7 harvests a year doing this with the right genetics.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok here is my grow box and the little ladies. They are from top left, clockwise: Big Bang, KC x Brazil, KC x Brazil, The Church. I misted them with water about a half hour before. Some is collected on the leaves and in the center of the growth.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 17, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I've heard of people growing all there buds from seed starting at 12/12. It cuts down on the wait for harvest but you only get like a quarter-1/2 oz or so per plant. Not bad if you have a big and shallow flower bed. Toss 40 seeds in and 2-3 months later you have 10-20 oz. The bed would only need to be about 4x4 I think?? I think I read about this in a mag somewhere. I think it was recommended for people who produce their own seeds or that can purchase bulk seeds for cheap.
> 
> Edit: Now that I think about it I think they said you can get 7 harvests a year doing this with the right genetics.
> 
> Ok here is my grow box and the little ladies. They are from top left, clockwise: Big Bang, KC x Brazil, KC x Brazil, The Church. I misted them with water about a half hour before. Some is collected on the leaves and in the center of the growth.


I wouldn't do all my grows from 12/12 though, like you said it lowers the yeild a lot! but it's worth a pop if you got the spare seeds and the places to grow them.. 
Your grow box is impressive!  it don't get much ghetto than that! 
Wow, you can already see those KC babies are going to be very purple! 
The big bang looks just like my little one when it were young!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 17, 2010)

Day 81 since the switch and I have chopped her down!  
When I checked her out today she looked great!  There was something telling me to harvest and I did just that! 
I couldn't believe how much she had ripened up overnight so I left the lights off until 7pm and then choppy chop chop.. 

I have took many a picture, and my hands are still sticky! She has filled my dry box and i've put the rest of the bud hanging in the tent with a fan moving the air about...
The cola was HUGE! Made the 2litre bottle look like a 1litre! It feels heavy as f**k, I handed it to the missus and she nearly dropped it!  she underestimated the potential of my green thumb! 

Again, same as the last girl, some of the buds amongst the thicker foliage looks like it could be slightly moldy, it just looks very light. These buds are hanging inside my tent away from the dry box.. The suspected moldy buds on the girl who is dry turned out great, and they were with the normal buds too. I'm just going to see how they look when dry I guess..

Loads of bud porn!  Last four pictures are of a nice 2.5g dry Big Bang nugget i've been smoking.. ::


----------



## eager apprentice (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah baby  - F****ing sweet lord that is some top notch bud porn joe my man, to have grown a plant that huge and good looking in just your second grow (and first with proper genetics) is amazing, if i get even half as good a result as you i will be over the moon.

TOP NOTCH. 

Oh and one from the missus too.....

What you planning next joe? and i hope you will continue to look in on my grow mate - your advice has been a huge help.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful job bro. Congrats! Do you have any closeup shots of the possibly moldy buds? Someone might be able to tell you if they are. Those dried buds look amazing. I'm assuming they are from the other girl?


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 17, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> Yeah baby  - F****ing sweet lord that is some top notch bud porn joe my man, to have grown a plant that huge and good looking in just your second grow (and first with proper genetics) is amazing, if i get even half as good a result as you i will be over the moon.
> 
> TOP NOTCH.
> 
> ...


lmao   
Thanks EA  and EA's missus . (at this rate i'll be out of spliffs! )
I'm well chuffed, if my ol' man agreed with the weed then he would be so proud!  but he don't so he can't know... Sssshhh 

yea well happy with this being my second grow, i've found something i'm good at and will actually stay doing it! 
Your BB looks spot on, i'm sure you're gunna be blown away when you come to weigh.. 

I'm going to grow Strawberry Diesel and Kong from Holy Smoke Seeds (hopefully out in march) I should think I will be starting them in april sometime, can't wait!  Going to buy a cooltube for those aswell, get that 400watt a bit closer.. 
I'll still be posting on here until I start the new thread for the two HSS strains, and i'll definatly keep popping on yours too man, well up for seeing your results.. 





jebus2029 said:


> Beautiful job bro. Congrats! Do you have any closeup shots of the possibly moldy buds? Someone might be able to tell you if they are. Those dried buds look amazing. I'm assuming they are from the other girl?


Thanks Jebus.. 
I have no close ups as of yet, but i will take some tomorow, they are the ones hanging inside my tent..
They are from my harvested girl yes, they are curing beautifully.. 
Really starting to get the apple taste come through now, soon as the my other lady is dry I can do my smoke report.. No point doing a grow journal and have no smoke report from the cured buds now is there..


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice, cant wait to hear about the flavor  My BB has a touch of purple on it too. I hope the temp getting down to around the high 50's won't be detrimental to them. I don't want to hurt them by trying to keep the temp low when the lights are on. Here are some pics of the KCxBrazil again. A little fuzzy but you can see the color on the undersides of the leaf anyways.


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 18, 2010)

The purple color under the leaves is a sign of stress. It's either your temps are too low or you have a nute deficiency. I'm guessing it's the temps.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 18, 2010)

Could be either. I am waiting on my delivery of fox farm nutes. Should be here today. All they have been eating is water and sucunat. I guess I'll just have to turn on the heat at night and then off again in the morning. Kind of a pain though. The switch on the air vent is busted so I taped over it. Good news is the purple on the bigger KCxB is fading so maybe once they get a little size it won't affect them as bad.


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 18, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Could be either. I am waiting on my delivery of fox farm nutes. Should be here today. All they have been eating is water and sucunat. I guess I'll just have to turn on the heat at night and then off again in the morning. Kind of a pain though. The switch on the air vent is busted so I taped over it. Good news is the purple on the bigger KCxB is fading so maybe once they get a little size it won't affect them as bad.


Wish we could just exchange a little heat and cold. I'll give you some of the hot temps from my grow box (I have a heat problem) and you give me some of your cold! hehe

I'm interested in the sucunat by the way!

Joe, add some sucunat on your next grow, that'll be really interesting!


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 18, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Day 81 since the switch and I have chopped her down!
> When I checked her out today she looked great!  There was something telling me to harvest and I did just that!
> I couldn't believe how much she had ripened up overnight so I left the lights off until 7pm and then choppy chop chop..
> 
> ...


This is amazing Joe! Bravo!!! Three cheers for Joe!    Go Bigbang!


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 18, 2010)

WHEW!! I just got home to check on my babies and they decided to get their stink on. Smells like something is rotting in their. In fact I could smell it just outside the door they are in. I didn't think that would happen so soon. So I'm about to start building my carbon filter. Oh, and I took a trip to the hydro store and picked up a couple yards of mylar to line the box. Figure I can strip all the tape off and that might help some with the temps. Less insulation.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 18, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Nice, cant wait to hear about the flavor  My BB has a touch of purple on it too. I hope the temp getting down to around the high 50's won't be detrimental to them. I don't want to hurt them by trying to keep the temp low when the lights are on. Here are some pics of the KCxBrazil again. A little fuzzy but you can see the color on the undersides of the leaf anyways.


Can't wait to see those babies in about four weeks time!  
My temps get to around 10-15C on cold nights, sometimes even as low as 8C on a few occasions and they grew just fine..  but other strains are less hardy than some and will not tolerate it..  when the lights are on its usually between 25-30C so I had no problems there, I use my EX/IN Fan and filter to bring in cold air from my window until they start to smell, then switch it to exhaust and have a osc fan blowing on the bulb to keep that cold.. 
On my next grow you will probably notice I will have a new ex/in fan and a cooltube, I want to be able to keep bringing in fresh cool air and not have to switch my fan around once they pong..  also, with two fans going, one exhaust and one intake, i can close all my vents leaving the tent completely closed to reduce the smell escaping..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 18, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> Joe, add some sucunat on your next grow, that'll be really interesting!


I've heard of many a grower who use this but I haven't researched it at all.. 
What is it and how will my plants benefit from it? 

 



weedyweedy said:


> This is amazing Joe! Bravo!!! Three cheers for Joe!    Go Bigbang!


Thank you Weedy! 
Hope you will pop and see the new grow when it kicks off.. 





jebus2029 said:


> WHEW!! I just got home to check on my babies and they decided to get their stink on. Smells like something is rotting in their. In fact I could smell it just outside the door they are in. I didn't think that would happen so soon. So I'm about to start building my carbon filter. Oh, and I took a trip to the hydro store and picked up a couple yards of mylar to line the box. Figure I can strip all the tape off and that might help some with the temps. Less insulation.



Get ready for it Jebus, Big Bang absolutely reek!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is a picture of one of the buds that has been isolated inside the tent away from the others. It is very light coloured, not dense, very airy, still smells like peaches and is covered in trichomes. I don't know whether it could be mold or just where the light hasn't been able to get to it......Some of the buds from the dryed lady were the same when I cut but once they dryed they seemed fine.. 
Should I just do the same as last time?
There is quite alot of weight there which I really don't want to lose, maybe I should just keep it isolated and wait and see how it looks when its dry..
any advice or experiences with this?


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 19, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Here is a picture of one of the buds that has been isolated inside the tent away from the others. It is very light coloured, not dense, very airy, still smells like peaches and is covered in trichomes. I don't know whether it could be mold or just where the light hasn't been able to get to it......Some of the buds from the dryed lady were the same when I cut but once they dryed they seemed fine..
> Should I just do the same as last time?
> There is quite alot of weight there which I really don't want to lose, maybe I should just keep it isolated and wait and see how it looks when its dry..
> any advice or experiences with this?


I don't see molds though. Maybe it was just an airy batch?

The sucunat has complex carbohydrates that aids in plant growth and bud formation. I think it works like molasses...
They say it also makes the buds taste sweeter.

I will definitely watch out for your next grow! You have street cred now cos of the green thumb you got in there! 

I dig the avatar by the way!


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah those buds look fine to me too. I think it's just the lower ones that got less light. Next time you can try cutting the big buds from the top and leave the smaller ones for another week or two. This will give them time to develop and pack on weight.

I've used sucunat before. Like Weedy said, they are full of carbs, great for the plant, and it is also suppose to sweeten them up. I had some good success with it before. Plus you can buy a bag of it for about $6 and it will last a long, long time.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 19, 2010)

Haha,I misread your post and thought you said there was definitely mold.So I was sitting there for like 5 minutes staring at the pic looking for it.
Looking at that pic reminds me of smoking big blunts of that shit(I'm I big smoker).I ran with it twice indoors,plus I did a small outdoor grow last year and most of it was big bang.
It looks great Joe,great job man!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 19, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> I don't see molds though. Maybe it was just an airy batch?
> 
> The sucunat has complex carbohydrates that aids in plant growth and bud formation. I think it works like molasses...
> They say it also makes the buds taste sweeter.
> ...


I think you could be right..  
I'm drying them slightly quicker than I should do but the rest of the buds will dry properly.. 

Thanks for the info..  I'm going to ask about it when I pop down the hydro store, hopefully they will have it or something similar.. 

 Sounds good.. 

Yea I though it could do with being freshened up slightly, had the same avatar since i've been on here I think!  but thats me all over,  I don't like things changing, very difficult to deal with!


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 19, 2010)

They may not have sucunat at the hydro store. I get mine from health food stores. They will have bottles of carbo-load that is essentially the same thing just more expensive. Or stuff called sweetbud. They are both liquid form I believe. Sucunat is granular.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh, and good news. My nutes just came in!!! I whipped up a gallon with grow big and did a foliar spray since I already watered them today. Just in time too. They were starting to yellow a little from lack of food. Plus the tips on one of the KCxB was browning and getting crispy. Hopefully tommorow they will be lush and booming. Got a 6" axial fan in the mail today also. Moves over 200 CFM so I think I can bring the heat up a little and temps shouldn't be a problem anymore.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 19, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Yeah those buds look fine to me too. I think it's just the lower ones that got less light. Next time you can try cutting the big buds from the top and leave the smaller ones for another week or two. This will give them time to develop and pack on weight.
> 
> I've used sucunat before. Like Weedy said, they are full of carbs, great for the plant, and it is also suppose to sweeten them up. I had some good success with it before. Plus you can buy a bag of it for about $6 and it will last a long, long time.


Thats what I did to the other girl, harvested the top and then let the buds underneath get a few extra days of light, then I turned my light horizontally so that the one plant I had left got a good dose of the 400w HPS from top to bottom, seemed to do the trick, just should of left those buds on there to ripen up a bit.. hope that makes sense, i'm pretty stoned.. 

 



Huh?? said:


> Haha,I misread your post and thought you said there was definitely mold.So I was sitting there for like 5 minutes staring at the pic looking for it.
> Looking at that pic reminds me of smoking big blunts of that shit(I'm I big smoker).I ran with it twice indoors,plus I did a small outdoor grow last year and most of it was big bang.
> It looks great Joe,great job man!


 
Thanks Huh??..  Much appreciated man.. 
I love me a blunt (when I have sufficient supplies that is! ) but you can't beat a big ass bong!  ::





jebus2029 said:


> They may not have sucunat at the hydro store. I get mine from health food stores. They will have bottles of carbo-load that is essentially the same thing just more expensive. Or stuff called sweetbud. They are both liquid form I believe. Sucunat is granular.
> 
> Oh, and good news. My nutes just came in!!! I whipped up a gallon with grow big and did a foliar spray since I already watered them today. Just in time too. They were starting to yellow a little from lack of food. Plus the tips on one of the KCxB was browning and getting crispy. Hopefully tommorow they will be lush and booming. Got a 6" axial fan in the mail today also. Moves over 200 CFM so I think I can bring the heat up a little and temps shouldn't be a problem anymore.


Thanks for the tip Jebus..
Gonna have a pop round some of the health food shops, see if I can find it.. 
Sounds like you got your s**t down my friend..  they should love the new nutes!


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope I got my s*** together. They look like they are suffering. The first sets of real leaves are all twisting and getting ruffled. Some are yellowing or browning and getting crispy. I think they were starting to starve. That or they overdosed on sucunat. When I gave them some yesterday I accidentally dumped too much in. Not sure if it would hurt them or not, but when I picked the cups up they were stuck to the dish underneath.

Oh and I picked up a fish tank air pump. I've heard you can oxygenate the water with it so the roots get more O2.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 19, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I hope I got my s*** together. They look like they are suffering. The first sets of real leaves are all twisting and getting ruffled. Some are yellowing or browning and getting crispy. I think they were starting to starve. That or they overdosed on sucunat. When I gave them some yesterday I accidentally dumped too much in. Not sure if it would hurt them or not, but when I picked the cups up they were stuck to the dish underneath.
> 
> Oh and I picked up a fish tank air pump. I've heard you can oxygenate the water with it so the roots get more O2.


Hhhmm, one of mine did the same, leaf twisted, it seemed to grow the same as he others though..
have you got any pics you can bung up there, always helps to try and diagnose something that you can see.. Have you tryed flushing your plant with plain PH'd water? incase it is an overdose.. 

A fish tank pump, hhmm let me know if you notice any changes, should be able to pick one of them up cheap ..


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll go take some picks real quick.

And the air pump I got at walmart for $6. It's for 3-5 gallon tanks. I'm going to melt a hole in the lid of a water jug and put the hose in it with some space around it to let air escape. If I do notice a difference I'm going to get another. One for plain water ane one for nute water. Or maybe I can find a splicer to run 2 hoses off it.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok here are the pics. I am a bit worried that I might have given them too much sucunat. Coated the roots or something. I've sprayed them a few times and each time water came out the bottom so at least it washed off a bit. Gonna give them just plain water tomorrow. How much bigger should I let them get before transplanted them? I don't want to let them get root bound but I don't want the soil breaking apart if I do it too soon. Also I killed the fan inside and temps are staying at a nice 78.5F and I opened a heat vent so roomtemp is 68. So I shouldn't get anymore cold stress problems.

#1-small KCxB-Leaves curled up on sides near stem, you can see the purple underneath showing
#2-Church-all kinds of gnarly 
#3-another pic of Church
#4-Big Bang-1st set of leaves twirling
#5-big KCxB-1st set of leaves yellowing and 2nd set is pointing to the side(leaf at top of pic)
#6-small KCxB-different angle
#7-air lock for CO2 bottle-put a little water in it and should help with smell of yeast fermentation and it will bubble so I know when to replace
#8-tubing for air pump
#9-air pump

I also have a ozone generator that I will use only if the smell gets too strong, but I'd rather not since it is suppose to be unhealthy to inhale.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm thinking all the defects are due to the cold, or at least I'm hoping so now that I have fixed that problem. Plus the newer growth looks pretty healthy.


----------



## imthezookeeper (Feb 20, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> yea i think big bang sacrifices potency for yield, those are huge colas
> 
> ive smoked kong before, well that was the name given when i got it, but it was BOMB, top 10 smokes ever
> 
> stoked to see your next one bro!


the "Kong" is the best smoke i ever had !!that buzz was something special..cant wait


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 21, 2010)

Weee! Joe is enjoying his well-deserved harvest! Good times! Happy curing Joe


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 22, 2010)

imthezookeeper said:


> the "Kong" is the best smoke i ever had !!that buzz was something special..cant wait


 I can't wait untill those seeds are available!  I'm going mad!  Soon as there in, i'm on it!  
How was the taste etc..?





weedyweedy said:


> Weee! Joe is enjoying his well-deserved harvest! Good times! Happy curing Joe


 Thanks Weedy..
You know I am! 
I made some flapjacks with the rest of the dryed girls trim on weekend, had to add a bit of bud too  i'll post some pictures later on..


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 22, 2010)

You should look into buying some bubble bags.
I saw a five gallon five bag set for $60 on ebay a few months ago,I went to my hydro store and asked them to order them for me.A week later my bubble bags were at the store for me to pick up.
Man,I love the taste of some bubble hash from a fruity strain.


----------



## scottish lad (Feb 22, 2010)

there is a cheaper way of making bubble hash if ya intrested al post the link 

same method to start bucket,water,ice but after the crystels have been removed from cuttings . you let it settle for few hours then start to extract the water .

G4J - so whens ya next growand what strain you going for m8 ?


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 22, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> You should look into buying some bubble bags.
> I saw a five gallon five bag set for $60 on ebay a few months ago,I went to my hydro store and asked them to order them for me.A week later my bubble bags were at the store for me to pick up.
> Man,I love the taste of some bubble hash from a fruity strain.


Got my bruv to go halves with me, gotta get one soon though!  I'm waiting untill the rest of the buds are dry, then trim em' up and that will all go with the rest of the trim ready for to make some sweet bubble! 
Theres a little place not too far from me who sell them, along with 420 jars and plenty of decent seeds ect.. next day delivery and they send the items using a different company name. 
Post some pics if you make some! 





scottish lad said:


> there is a cheaper way of making bubble hash if ya intrested al post the link
> 
> same method to start bucket,water,ice but after the crystels have been removed from cuttings . you let it settle for few hours then start to extract the water .
> 
> G4J - so whens ya next growand what strain you going for m8 ?


Thanks man, is it the gumby method? or may it be something like this? 
I did read a thread or something on the internet about this cheap and easy way, but i though, f**k it, if my bruv wants to go halves then its only £25 each for the real thing  and he will make some hash with his trim too, so mine isn't going to get hogged!  

Strawberry Diesel and Kong... 
Starting as soon as I get back from Canada which should be Mid April..I'll post a link on here when it begins! My bruv should be growing Black Honey Haze at the same time so it will be very interesting..


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 22, 2010)

Thought I'd chuck a few pictures on here just to liven things up a bit while the weed dry's 
I made some flapjacks, or as i have called them, FlapBangs! 

Some of the smaller buds are dryer than the thicker ones so I have removed these from the gang and trimmed em' up and placed them upright in jars, with the lids off..  They smell great! They have changed from a fresh, mouthwatering peach smell to a very spicy, thick peach smell!  I love me a spicy weed! 
The buds I thought were moldy are fine, a little bit airy but they smell great too, even though I quick dryed them!... although they took as long as the others did to dry!..  
Well, technically they're not 'dry' yet anyway, just ready for the jar's, opened jars for now, then i'll start closing them up tomorow and burping etc.. ect.. 

The curing buds are banging 
They smell like a cheesy apple! Every time I pop My jar the smell fills the room!  I gave my friend some (for a small donation to the 'help the grow4joe organisation  ) and he loves it! ::

I still need to get myself a few new jars though! 

First two pics are of one of the smaller buds that came down from the hanging rack tonight..  (i say its small, its not actually that small!  just small in comparison to the others)

The rest are of the flapbang's i made!  I had some trim left over from the cookies, 4.5grams, so I added about 1.5 grams of bud to it.. 

I roughly ground the bud up with my fingers as I put it in my ceramic pot grinder. (if anyone can jog my memory as to what it's real name is, that would be much appreciated.. )
I then ground it down even more finely, picking out any big bits of stalk. Then I added the rest of the trim and gave it another go with the grinder. I mixed up my flapjack mix with 3tbls of water, 60grams of melted butter and added my ground up weed. I mixed this up for a minute and then placed the mix into a small oven dish lined with baking paper. I placed the oven dish in the pre-heated gas mark 4 oven for 25minutes or until the edges were golden brown. I then split it into six pieces while it was still warm and covered the top with a thin layer of melted milk chocolate and left it to sit in the dish until the chocolate had cooled..  

Bon Appetit


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Thought I'd chuck a few pictures on here just to liven things up a bit while the weed dry's
> I made some flapjacks, or as i have called them, FlapBangs!
> 
> Some of the smaller buds are dryer than the thicker ones so I have removed these from the gang and trimmed em' up and placed them upright in jars, with the lids off..  They smell great! They have changed from a fresh, mouthwatering peach smell to a very spicy, thick peach smell!  I love me a spicy weed!
> ...


 tasty lookin mate njoy ur flapjacks mate


----------



## Jamie067 (Feb 23, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Thought I'd chuck a few pictures on here just to liven things up a bit while the weed dry's
> I made some flapjacks, or as i have called them, FlapBangs!
> 
> Some of the smaller buds are dryer than the thicker ones so I have removed these from the gang and trimmed em' up and placed them upright in jars, with the lids off..  They smell great! They have changed from a fresh, mouthwatering peach smell to a very spicy, thick peach smell!  I love me a spicy weed!
> ...


Nice grow joe. I think it's called a pestle and mortar. I've been growing some big bangs myself. they took about 4 weeks to show any hairs, but in the last couple of weeks some of them really took off and are starting to overtake my others that started two weeks before  and they stink of skunk. A couple of them still haven't shown sex so I might just cut the down soon.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 23, 2010)

Tis that day today!  

I've just finished trimming the rest of the buds up and my fingers are sticking to the keyboard! 
They felt nice and dry, the bigger ones are a bit spongy still, so they will have a night of airing out. The cola is huge! I had to nip out and buy a few more big jars and it still wont fit!  I've left it to hang for another night until I get tall jar tomorow.. 
Some of the big buds had to get cut in half though, just didn't have the room for it all!  They are all gonna get aired out again though.. 
I'm pretty stoned right now, I had a bucket of a very small but crystally bud and it was the s**t! 
It tasted really fruity, even though it's not long been off the plant ..  I know this stuff is gonna be the favourite! 
Can't wait to get a smoke report down.. ::

Now for the good news...you probably wont believe me anyway!  
I nearly when added it all up, and my scales don't lie! ( i calibrate them all the time and always checking with my 100g weight.. )

131.4 Grams!!!...  
The cola weighed 31 grams!

I had a real job weighing the cola because of the size of that thing!
Insane!  So thats about 4.6oz's off one plant! It will lose a little bit more weight through the curing process i'm sure, but it will only be a tiny amount, I'm well chuffed! 

Just would like to say a big thank you to all who helped me out along the way, much appreciated, shame you can't sample the goods! 
Thanks to all who checked out the grow and left comments and rep..

Bring on round three! 

A few pictures of the fruits of my labour!   There's a picture of some of the big buds with a clipper, just for comparison...

Happy Growing!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 23, 2010)

rasclot said:


> tasty lookin mate njoy ur flapjacks mate


Thanks man..
I will, or i should say, I did.. 

You gunna be making any cheesy cheese sticks with your cheese trim?  damn thats a mouthful! 
Or will it be some more bubble? 





Jamie067 said:


> Nice grow joe. I think it's called a pestle and mortar. I've been growing some big bangs myself. they took about 4 weeks to show any hairs, but in the last couple of weeks some of them really took off and are starting to overtake my others that started two weeks before  and they stink of skunk. A couple of them still haven't shown sex so I might just cut the down soon.


Thanks Jamie.. 
Thats the chicken!  I did see one when I was out getting my jars earlier, all smart looking and slightly bigger than my one at home..I think I may have to upgrade! 
You got a journal going for your ladies or any pictures?
Wow, 4weeks before any hairs, thats a long time..
They do smell strong!  learnt that the hard way!


----------



## scottish lad (Feb 23, 2010)

131.4 Grams!!!...  
The cola weighed 31 grams!

wow man that is amazing let me be first to say congrats amazing man even my girl says well done  am having we bit o trouble at min with my grow.

those buds look amazing best bud for av seen for a while


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 23, 2010)

Props dude! I am switching from landrace sativa's to indica's currently. I'd be happy with 4.6 off an indica. I'll have 5 growing, whereas I had 2 Sativa's. Although one put out 10oz and the next to go looks like she'll put out 4-6 (but thats what I said when the first came down). Exciting times. Always good to know you really made the plant reach its higher potential levels. 

Again congrats.


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 24, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> 131.4 Grams!!!...
> The cola weighed 31 grams!
> 
> wow man that is amazing let me be first to say congrats amazing man even my girl says well done  am having we bit o trouble at min with my grow.
> ...


 Thanks Scottish! 
I was shocked at the weight! Imagine if all five made it! I'll have too much green!

Hopefully your grow will be ok..
This place is great when you need some expert advice!  Just takes some time sometimes..





OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Props dude! I am switching from landrace sativa's to indica's currently. I'd be happy with 4.6 off an indica. I'll have 5 growing, whereas I had 2 Sativa's. Although one put out 10oz and the next to go looks like she'll put out 4-6 (but thats what I said when the first came down). Exciting times. Always good to know you really made the plant reach its higher potential levels.
> 
> Again congrats.


Thanks man.. 
I love me an indica! Just love the couchlock feeling you know.. 
I've posted a little bit about the Big Bang on your thread man, if you want to know any more details let me know..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 24, 2010)

props joe! i guess i was a little low with a 110 gram guess....damn 

enjoy the stuff


----------



## Jamie067 (Feb 24, 2010)

> Thanks Jamie..
> Thats the chicken!  I did see one when I was out getting my jars earlier, all smart looking and slightly bigger than my one at home..I think I may have to upgrade!
> You got a journal going for your ladies or any pictures?
> Wow, 4weeks before any hairs, thats a long time..
> They do smell strong!  learnt that the hard way!


I don't have a journal because it's so difficult to take pictures inside my setup but I've got a few old pictures and I just took a few more.

The first two pics are a Nemesis that I reveged and 8 big bangs at around 2/3 weeks from seed. I was kind of over ambitious with how many I could fit in.

The next two are my flowering setup from when I put them in. A 125w cfl and some 18w flourescent tubes. The second pic is under the cfl with some netting to keep everything away from the light.

Next pics are the cabinet today; a veg chamber with some clones from the nemesis and some cheese seedlings about a week old; then some random pics around the lights.

It's been really hard to control the growth but with a lot of supercropping I've managed to avoid too much burning (only lost 2 leaves,everything seems safe now) and covered almost every inch of light. One or two of them still have no hairs though, after 6 weeks on 12/12. Not sure if it's just bad genetics or what, there's no light leaks. I think i'll just leave it there and see what happens.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 25, 2010)

Outstanding!
In just a few months you did a great job with those two ladies!
Props!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 26, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> props joe! i guess i was a little low with a 110 gram guess....damn
> 
> enjoy the stuff


Thanks Chronic! ....
 I think we all were a little under!  
214grams dry off two plants for my second grow, don't think I did too bad..  

Stick around for the next grow, i'll keep everyone up to date on this thread for now.. 





Jamie067 said:


> I don't have a journal because it's so difficult to take pictures inside my setup but I've got a few old pictures and I just took a few more.
> 
> The first two pics are a Nemesis that I reveged and 8 big bangs at around 2/3 weeks from seed. I was kind of over ambitious with how many I could fit in.
> 
> ...


Great pictures Jamie! 
You really know how to maximise your space!  Little bit of bondage never hurt anyone! 
No hairs after so long..must be genetics..





Huh?? said:


> Outstanding
> In just a few months you did a great job with those two ladies!
> Props!


Thanks man..
They weren't lying when they said that the BB is a BIG yielder!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 26, 2010)

A few more snaps just to cheer things up a bit! 
I'm going to do the smoke report on the weekend.. 

Happy Growing!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> A few more snaps just to cheer things up a bit!
> I'm going to do the smoke report on the weekend..
> 
> Happy Growing!


 tasty mate


----------



## Primz (Feb 26, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Tis that day today!
> 
> I've just finished trimming the rest of the buds up and my fingers are sticking to the keyboard!
> They felt nice and dry, the bigger ones are a bit spongy still, so they will have a night of airing out. The cola is huge! I had to nip out and buy a few more big jars and it still wont fit!  I've left it to hang for another night until I get tall jar tomorow..
> ...


Very nice job joe, i was nearly bang on the money with the total weight i said 4.5 oz so close yet so far. I think i should get a small bud for that lucky shot in the dark 

Great work mate hope your next grow is a good 1 to. 

Keep it coming m8


----------



## Barron (Feb 26, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Tis that day today!
> 
> I've just finished trimming the rest of the buds up and my fingers are sticking to the keyboard!
> They felt nice and dry, the bigger ones are a bit spongy still, so they will have a night of airing out. The cola is huge! I had to nip out and buy a few more big jars and it still wont fit!  I've left it to hang for another night until I get tall jar tomorow..
> ...


Wow I wish I would have been able to watch this whole grow! Awesome job bro! Come check out my grow I have 3 Big Bang right now that are 4 weeks in 12/12. +Rep


----------



## grow4joe (Mar 5, 2010)

rasclot said:


> tasty mate


Thanks man..





Primz said:


> Very nice job joe, i was nearly bang on the money with the total weight i said 4.5 oz so close yet so far. I think i should get a small bud for that lucky shot in the dark
> 
> Great work mate hope your next grow is a good 1 to.
> 
> Keep it coming m8


Thanks Primz..
Did you not get your bud in the mail?  
nice guess though, good eye! 

 



Barron said:


> Wow I wish I would have been able to watch this whole grow! Awesome job bro! Come check out my grow I have 3 Big Bang right now that are 4 weeks in 12/12. +Rep


Thanks Barron, and thanks for the +rep too..
I will check out your grow, haven't been on my PC for a while untill today..


----------



## grow4joe (Mar 5, 2010)

How's everyone been getting on? 
been a while since i've been on here, i've been smoking a lot of weed since the harvest so i think that has something to do with it! 

The first girl that got harvested (the right hand girl) is not as good as her sis. (the left hand girl)

The effect isn't as strong and the taste isn't as strong, but its a nice smoke still. 
After a couple of :: it takes 10 minutes or so to start kicking in, when it does it's very relaxing and calming, its a good day time smoke, you can still get things done if need be  It doesn't last very long though, 45minutes to an hour..
The taste is of very weak apples, probably something to do with it not being properly flushed but it isn't harsh, its a nice, smooth smoke still.
The smell is quite strong still, when i pop the jars it fills the room almost instantly. Skunky smell but it has that 'dry' smell to it aswell if you get me.. 
Overall i'm happy with the first girl.. 

The girl harvested last (the left hand girl....keep up....) is very nice indeed..

Where do I start.. everything is spot on with her! With the quality of the buds she yielded I can see how it was a third place cup winner! 

The smell is of strong peaches, with a slightly citrus undertone.
She smells sooo good you don't want to smoke her, you want to eat her! Mouthwatering she is.. 
The taste is the same, peaches. Very distinctive smell and taste this one. 
She smokes perfectly, a great smooth and thick smoke. Very tasty.
The effect from this girl couldn't be any better. After one :: you can feel her do her thing already! Really heavy stone, very confusing and it lasts for a good 3 or 4 hours. (if you don't fall asleep! )
You can keep smoking and toking, and the taste you get from her makes you want to do that, but it doesn't really hit you properly until you stop and sit back. She will put your lights out if you smoke enough!  
I'm well chuffed with how this lady turned out. Very happy indeed! 
If every BB plant turned out to be that phenotype I would definatly grow them again! 

Thanks again for everyone who checked out the grow, and a massive thanks to those who followed! 

Still waiting for the seeds to come instock....getting real impatient!  I will post a link when its all up and running again..


----------



## grow4joe (Mar 5, 2010)

First 6 pictures are of the rest of my first harvest (the right hand girl) the buds are very tight and compact. 

The next 7 pictures are the second girl. Very sticky buds, light not so tight but very nice.. 

The last two pictures is a ball of oil I made from the oil inside my bucket head! Rolled it up with a bit of dust from the trim so it wasn't so sticky. Weighed 0.2! 

One thing for sure is I need to get a better camera for the next grow!


----------



## Barron (Mar 5, 2010)

What are you growing next?


----------



## grow4joe (Mar 5, 2010)

Barron said:


> What are you growing next?


Strawberry Diesel and Kong. There may be one or two extra's coming along for the ride too but we will soon see...


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 5, 2010)

that a nice bit o bubble hash m8 did you use the bags to get the hash ?


----------



## grow4joe (Mar 6, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> that a nice bit o bubble hash m8 did you use the bags to get the hash ?


Nah man that little ball is oil from the head or bowl as some would say..


----------



## Bendro420 (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks great dude how long dud that 2liter shit veg for and he big if pot was it in?


----------



## grow4joe (Mar 6, 2010)

Bendro420 said:


> Looks great dude how long dud that 2liter shit veg for and he big if pot was it in?


Thanks man..

23 days of veg, 20 litre pot.


----------



## AARONCAHILL (Jun 1, 2010)

im interested bro haven a grate time readin it . im doing bb meself first day of flowering . lookin forward to seeing wat ye get off them babys im useing exact same pots as you


----------



## archaeo (Jun 13, 2010)

My big bang harvest - june 13. 
60 days veg, 90 days flower. smoke report - excellent


----------



## GutterGravy (Dec 7, 2010)

hey joe i noticed you have a ps3...what games do you play and whats your handle? mine is Gutter_Gravy i play call of duty and gran turismo 5


----------



## imthezookeeper (Jul 15, 2011)

grow4joe said:


> Strawberry Diesel and Kong. There may be one or two extra's coming along for the ride too but we will soon see...


 Cant wait to see how you do with them ...


----------



## grower100 (Aug 19, 2011)

(I handed it to the missus and she nearly dropped it! she underestimated the potential of my green thumb! .........)

LOL... HAHAHAH Nice grow captain.. next time get a bigger tent.. 2 x 600W and go for gold! Tell the misses you'll take her to the Caribbean in 3 months!

LAter..


----------



## joeyboi (Feb 26, 2013)

OMG dude... me n my boi are sittin here smokin readin this shit n seein how you raise your buds from babies to harvest... bravo! It is so cool to have something to compare to. Definitely so much better then what was on TV lol... For real... thanx for sharing... excellent!


----------

